# Phyrric Legacy - Shackled City IC Thread



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

*Waterday, Ready'reat the 19th*

A wretched drizzle falls from the ash-gray sky. The crowded, rain-slicked buildings seem especially bleak and frightful this evening, hunched together beneath the gloomy skies. A few lights burn in their windows, but mostly their shutters have been closed for the night. The scent of chimney smoke fills the air, and the din of water trundles from the rooftops, splashing into dark alleys and turning street gutters into rivulets. Suddenly, a plaintive cry for help from a nearby alley splits the evening air!

(OOC: Welcome once again to the game everyone! Please copy over your initial replies to this setup, and we'll go from there.  stonegod, you can also respond to the above situation. Remember to offer a reason why Jon is out and about on the streets on this rainy night. Good gaming, all!)


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 9, 2006)

Remen is quietly playing cards with a new aquitance (honest or foolish, given how he has treated cheaters in the past) while Dowlee is somewhere else in the tavern, doing whatever she might be doing; at the moment he is concentrated, having fun at the nervousness of the young man in front of him, he knows the man will lose his last coppers.

The light is dim at that part of the building, and the chimney is obstructed by something, given that every once in a while smoke comes into the room. There isn't too much people tonight, the rain keeps them in their homes -at this thought, the Raven-black haired man smiles, for him the rain means refreshment-. 

The door opens and a robed man enters the place, a gust of wind feeds the dying embers of the hearth, all the room is lighted brightly and a scream shatters the silent evening.

In a split of second Remen is up, when he looks for Dowlee, he only glimpses her hair going through the door, she counting on him following her; always ready to help those in need...

When he sees the hand of the man sitting in fron of him doing something with some extra cards appeared out of nowhere Remen takes out a dagger and lightning-fast nails firmly his cards to the table, looks him in the eye and says: "Don't touch them, we'll speak later"

He strides towards the night, storing his own cards in a pocket.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

The voices were agitated tonight; thus, Jon was agitated. He had been forced to call off some time studying some obscure text he was able to procure from one of his "friends" due the voice's din. _A walk should do me good_ he thought. Perhaps it would quiet things down.

The rain outside was slighly louder than the voices inside, and Jon worked at clearing his mind. _Breathe. Visualize. Focus._ A few passerbys gave him odd looks as he wandered the streets, muttering quietly under his breath.


			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Suddenly, a plaintive cry for help from a nearby alley splits the evening air!



It took a moment for Jon to snap out of his walking trance. _Was that real, or in my head?_. After convincing himself it must have been real, he tightens the grip on his walking stick-cum-club. Again his focuses a bit, the voices humming in his head, and a shimmer briefly surrounds him. Then cautiously, cautiously, he follows the sound...

[OOC: Manifest _inertial armor_ then approach.]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

In one of the sides of the tavern, Dowlee is playing darts with an acquaintance--she normally wins, but the acquaintance's ego always gets the best of him. Such a frail girl's luck should eventually run out, right? She lowered her silver eyes to aim at the target, but right when she threw, the door to the tavern opened, letting in a rush of cool air. Something was wrong.

The dart was still in mid-air when Dowlee picked up her equipment to run outside, and the acquaintance's eyes were watching the dart. Dowlee didn't need to look back. She already knew that Remen was coming right behind her and that the acquaintance's eyes were at the middle of the dart board.

The only sound in her head was the scream. The scream of someone alone and needing help. This was familiar to her.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 10, 2006)

The damp Whisper Gnome stands before an inn. The name of the place is unimportant, unlike the beckoning warmth and possibility to escape from the constant drizzle. Distractedly feeling his purse and the meager coin within, Flannad of the once proud clan Flannath sighs to himself. Casting his eyes down he pauses for a few moments and knows that he must make the money last. He starts to move away to find somewhere at least dry on these damp, dark streets of Cauldron where he can spend yet another night.

Only a short distance from the the inn he has just turned his back on, Flannad hears the cry of someone in trouble. Immediately moving into survival mode, the young gnome, moves to the shadows and pads quietly to the mouth of the alley and peers in with his keen sight.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 10, 2006)

Arak is on his way back from evening prayers, waiting for Champion to sniff every corner and lift his leg on every post, when the scream comes.

With one hand, he whips his cloak off his shoulder and then pulls his long greatsword out. The dog whines, curious.

"Stay!" The mastiff returns to sniffing the corner of a baked goods shop as the paladin stomps off through the puddles in the direction of the cry for help.

Upon arrivaly, Arak peers into the alley, greatsword held in both hands before him.

"Stop where you are! No sudden movements!"


----------



## Question (Jun 10, 2006)

IC : Liracor was walking around Cauldron, trying to familarize himself with its layout, its environment, its people. He expected to be here for quite a while at least.....probably even make it his base of operations for a long time.

Running back to his inn after being caught in the sudden downpour, he pauses, hearing the scream. "Ahhh a damsel in distress!" he thinks to himself, turning into the alley and drawing his sword as he goes.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 11, 2006)

The sound of a scuffle and some cursing draws the group to the mouth of the nearby alley. Within, three figures assault a fourth, who lies face down on the wet cobblestones. One of the attackers lifts the victim by the hood of his cloak and thrusts him against a wall, as another growls, "Stay away from the orphanage, you got that?"

Even through the drizzle, one distinguishing feature of these thugs stands out...the attackers have painted their faces half white and half black with makeup.

Focused as they are on their victim, it seems that the attackers have not noticed the assembly at the alley mouth, until...



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Stop where you are! No sudden movements!"




With Arak's cry alerting them, the thugs whirl to face the intruders. Swiftly, they draw short swords, and one snarls, "Hey, bugger off! This don't concern you!"

(Anyone with the appopriate skill, please make a Knowledge: Local check.)

Actions?


----------



## Legildur (Jun 11, 2006)

Flannad, licks his lips in the uncertainty of the situation.  'Why would he get involved?'  Almost instinctively, the short bow is in his hands with an arrow nocked.  Remaining in the shadows, he readies to fire it at one of the thugs should they try and assault the challenger.[sblock=ooc] what range are we at?  <30ft is sneak attack range for Flannad.  Init +4, Atk +4, Dmg 1d4 +1d6 sneak attack, crit 20/x3, darkvision and low light vision, hide +16[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2006)

[OOC: I assume we are all coming from the same side of the alley, then?]

It had been a while since Jon had been to the city, and his knowledge of it had waned; but he still tried to recognized the painted faces. [OOC: untrained Knowledge (local) at +4, best he can do is 10] At the same time, he tried to recognize the symbol around the victim's neck; it looked familiar. [OOC: That looks like a holy symbol, so trained Knowledge (religion) at +6] 

_I must defuse this quickly._ Concentraitng quickly, a soft hum audible to all around him, Jon tries to _adjust_ the mind of the one holding the vicitim. Perhaps he would listen after all. [OCC: _attraction_ on the holding one; he is attracted to Jon to listen to reason (hopefully)]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 11, 2006)

The powerfully built man walks untill he is near the two brigands and drily orders:
"Sheathe your blades"

He's got a pair of curved weapons at his hips, but doesn't bother to unsheathe them, he just stares coldly at the two men.

OOC: Knowledge (Local) +4; Should either brigand close with him to attack, he'll try to trip him: Touch Attack +4, Strength check +3.


----------



## Question (Jun 11, 2006)

OOC : Knowledge local +6. Init +5 just in case.

IC : Liracor ignores the thug's demand, instead mumbling a few short words, causing his weapon to glow with a soft light. _Casting magic weapon_ on self.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 11, 2006)

Arak steps forward, ready to attack.

"Drop your swords, now, or suffer the consequences."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Dowlee got there after the larger people, for obvious reasons, and ended up just behind Remen, to his left, and with her bow drawn. "You might want to listen to the big guy." Then, she notices the others, all helping out. "Uh, both of them."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2006)

The face-painted thugs turn their full attention now to the intruders who have interrupted their unsavory business.

[sblock=Liracor, Remen]Liracor and Remen recognize the face paint of the thugs as being affiliated with The Last Laugh, Cauldron's most notorious thieves' guild.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jon]Jon recognizes the emblem around the assault victim's neck as a  holy symbol of St. Cuthbert.[/sblock]



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad, licks his lips in the uncertainty of the situation.  'Why would he get involved?'  Almost instinctively, the short bow is in his hands with an arrow nocked.  Remaining in the shadows, he readies to fire it at one of the thugs should they try and assault the challenger.



Flannad holds steady, ready to make use of his bow when the seemingly inevitable violence breaks forth.




			
				Question said:
			
		

> Liracor ignores the thug's demand, instead mumbling a few short words, causing his weapon to glow with a soft light. _Casting magic weapon_ on self.



Liracor's spell takes effect, enveloping his blade in a shimmering glow.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> _I must defuse this quickly._ Concentrating quickly, a soft hum audible to all around him, Jon tries to _adjust_ the mind of the one holding the vicitim. Perhaps he would listen after all. [OCC: _attraction_ on the holding one; he is attracted to Jon to listen to reason (hopefully)]



The thug turns his attention toward the elan, and seems as if he might be about to say something, when Remen advances, effectively ending the chance for peaceful negotiations.



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> The powerfully built man walks until he is near the brigands and drily orders:
> "Sheathe your blades"
> 
> He's got a pair of curved weapons at his hips, but doesn't bother to unsheathe them, he just stares coldly at the two men.






			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak steps forward, ready to attack.
> 
> "Drop your swords, now, or suffer the consequences."






			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee got there after the larger people, for obvious reasons, and ended up just behind Remen, to his left, and with her bow drawn. "You might want to listen to the big guy." Then, she notices the others, all helping out. "Uh, both of them."



Seeing themselves threatened, and with weapons drawn against them, the closest thug yells, "You were warned! Time to bleed!" With that, the three street thugs leap forward to attack!

COMBAT!

ROUND 1

INTITIATIVE ORDER:

1.Liracor
2.Jon
3.Flannad
4.Arak
5.Thugs
6.Dowlee
7.Remen
8.Victim

(Pre-Combat Notes: Jon's Inertial Armor and Liracor's Magic Weapon are both in effect. Jon's Attraction effect on the lead thug was succesful, but has been overshadowed by the outbreak of violence.)

Actions?


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color] | [color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color] | [color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color] | [color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color][color=red]3[/color]| [color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color][b]v[/b]|[color=red]1[/color][color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color] |[color=red]2[/color][color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color] | [color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color] |[b][color=dimgray]R[/color][/b][color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color][b][color=darkgreen]D[/color][/b]| [color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color][b][color=yellow]A[/color][/b]|[b][color=sandybrown]J[/color][/b][color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color][color=pink][b]L[/b][/color]|[b][color=deepskyblue]F[/color][/b][color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | [color=brown]|[/color] | [color=brown]|[/color] | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 12, 2006)

Arak moves around the archer and closes on the first thug he can reach, swinging his greatsword, intent on separating this parasite's head from his body.


----------



## Question (Jun 12, 2006)

OOC : An idea for a better map would be : http://www.irony.com/java/mmee . You can even setup grid numbers. Otherwise its a bit confusing which square we are moving to. For the record im moving to the square infront of thug #2.

IC : Liracor moves forward, diagonal to thug #2, and slashes at him with his glowing sword.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2006)

When the affected thug begans to move towards Jon, the elan opens his mouth to speak---but then violence broke out, and talk was ended.

Jon abhored violence. He wasn't a pacifist; however, violence endangered the frail bodies everyone had to drag their mind around in. And unfortunately, if one went, so did the other. In addition, the voices tended to get riled up during a fight.

The far-away look returned to Jon's features, and a different sound---a low, brass hum---filled the air between him at the the thugs. _Pain_ was the only thought now.

[OOC: _mind thrust_ on thug #1 (DC 15)]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 12, 2006)

Remen moves foward past the others to get at the nearest thug and try to hold him still; nothing new this night... But killing members of the Last Laugh isn't something which ensures your survival.

*"Don't kill them!"*

OOC: Touch Attack +4, Grapple +4


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 13, 2006)

"You must be joking."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Dowlee speaks in a low voice to Remen, "... Remen, I don't think they're going to back down, but..."

Louder, she addresses the masked men, "If you lay down your weapons and lie on the ground, we'll let you live." She readies an attack for if/when the masked men attack.

ooc: Longbow +5, damage d6+1 (extra +1's from Point Blank Shot)


----------



## Legildur (Jun 13, 2006)

Flannad licks his lips as he draws the bow ready to fire.  Although not sure who is who in the situation, he does know that anyone that paints their face in a garish way can't be to right in the head.  And that the other strangers that have simultaneously arrived appear well motivated.

Staying hidden as best he can in the shadows, the young Whisper Gnome keeps his keen sight trained on the thugs and waits for an opening to fire in support of the good samaritans.
[sblock=ooc]Ready Action to fire if he gets a reasonably clear shot and attempt to re-hide (sniping).  Atk +4, Dmg 1d4 +1d6 sneak attack as hidden from thugs (hopefully), crit 20/x3, darkvision 60ft and low light vision, hide +16 (-4 after -20 penalty for sniping)[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 14, 2006)

Remen answers to the guy with the two-handed sword comment: "Men of the Thieve's Guild!"


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 14, 2006)

ROUND 1

Liracor springs into action first, and weaves his way deeper into the alley. He brings his now-enchanted blade to bear on the nearest thug, and deals a mighty blow that tears right through the street tough's padded armor. (Liracor hits thug #2 with his longsword for 11 damage.)

Jon's psionic assault hums forth, assailing the mind of the targeted thug.  He reels briefly, but then somehow the ruffian manages to shake off the painful effect. (Jon uses Mind Thrust against Thug #1.  The thug makes a successful Will save against DC 15.)

Flannad keeps his bow nocked, and hangs to the back of the alley, ready to make a shot if a good opportunity presents itself.  As he waits for his chance, he attempts to remain unseen. (Legildur, in the narrow confines of this alley, it's a tough shot to try and hit one of the attackers through the crowd. Flannad would have to contend with +4 cover bonuses to the enemies' AC, as well as the -4 penalty for firing into melee. So, I've ruled that he holds fast, with his attack readied. Hopefully, that matches you intent.)(Flannad readies a ranged attack with shortbow, to be taken if a clear shot opens up.)[/size]

Arak moves forward and swings at the closest thug, who is already bleeding profusely from Liracor's attack. The young paladin's greatsword deals only a grazing blow, but it proves too much for the thug, who collapses, mortally wounded. (Arak moves and attacks thug #2, hitting for 5 damage. Thug 2 falls, dying.)

Enraged by the felling of their companion, the remaining thugs move to counterattack. The first steps up and jabs with his shortsword at Liracor, but misses the duskblade. The second circles around his now-forgotten victim and brings his blade to bear on Arak, but the thrust is turned aside by the paladin's banded mail. (Thug #1 takes a step, then attacks Liracor, but misses. Thug #3 moves and attacks Arak, but misses.)

Disappointed that her warning has not been heeded, Dowlee tries to get off a shot with her longbow. She nocks and fires, but her aim is spoiled by the presence of Liracor and Arak in front of her target. The arrow misses badly. (Dowlee makes a ranged attack w/ longbow vs. Thug #1, but misses. The thug has soft cover from Liracor, and the penalty for firing into melee also hurt the roll.)

Remen seeks to grab ahold of one of the thugs, but finds his access blocked by Arak and Liracor, now standing shoulder to shoulder within the alley. The barbarian holds his ground for now, frustrated that his appeals against bloodshed have not been heeded, so far. (Remen readies his grapple action, but is unable to move into position to take that action right now.)

The attack victim, meanwhile, takes a step backwards away from his assailants, and cries out, "St. Cuthbert, grant these good souls your favor, that they might deliver your servant from harm!" A feeling of fearlessness washes over the party as the man prays. (The attack victim takes a step, then casts Bless.)

END ROUND 1

ACTIONS FOR ROUND 2?

INTITIATIVE ORDER:

1.Liracor
2.Jon
3.Flannad
4.Arak
5.Thugs
6.Dowlee
7.Remen
8.Victim


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b] | [b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b] | [b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b] | [b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b][b]v[/b]| [b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b] | [b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b][b][color=red]1[/color][/b]|[b][color=red]3[/color][/b][b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b][b][color=pink]L[/color][/b]|[color=yellow][b]A[/b][/color][b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b] |[b][color=dimgray]R[/b][/color][b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b][b][color=darkgreen]D[/b][/color]| [b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b] |[b][color=sandybrown]J[/b][/color][b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b] |[color=deepskyblue][b]F[/b][/color][b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | [b][color=brown]][/color][/b] | [b][color=brown][[/color][/b] | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

|


----------



## Legildur (Jun 14, 2006)

With few options really available to him given the congestion in the alley, Flannad simply maintains his focus on the thugs should a clear shot become available.[sblock=ooc]Yeah, sure Malvoisin, that was the intent as I could see it was quite crowded in there[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 14, 2006)

"Cuthbert, guide my hand!" Arak steps forward and strikes a mighty blow at the nearest thug.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, going against the Last Laugh might get them killed, but now that one of the bandits lies on the floor, they'd get killed anyways.
For sure he wouldn't side with the bandits.

Remen shrugs _I never liked thieves anyways_ and draws a dagger, which he procedes to try and lodge into one of the thugs.

OOC: Draw [move], Ranged +4 (1d4+4) (Bless)


----------



## Question (Jun 14, 2006)

Liracor dodges the thug's short sword, then counter-attacks with a slashing blow of his own.

OOC : Attacking the thug that attacked me.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2006)

The battle now raging around him, Jon worked hard to keep the voices in check. Some wanted to help him, others to hurt. With an iron will, he shut the out so he coudl focus on the mortal peril in front of him.

With the two swordsmen blocking any potential shot from his poor hand, only one way to assist availed itself. Once again, the low metallic hum filled the alleyway.

[OOC: _mind thrust_ against the thug Liracor attacks if it is still standing; against the other thug otherwise]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 14, 2006)

ROUND 2

Liracor swings his longsword at the thug directly in front of him, and slices a neat gash in the man's chest. The thug ries out in pain. (Liracor attacks Thug #1 with his Longsword, hitting for 7 damage.)

Jon unleashes the power of his mind once more, against the thug just injured by Liracor. Astonishingly, the thug grits his teeth and resists the mental assault for a second time! (Jon uses Mind Thrust against Thug #1, but the thug makes a successful Will save once again.)

With few options really available to him given the congestion in the alley, Flannad simply maintains his focus on the thugs should a clear shot become available. (Flannad maintains his readied action, a ranged attack with his shortbow.)

"Cuthbert, guide my hand!" Arak steps forward and strikes a mighty blow at the nearest thug. And a mighty blow it truly is, as the greatsword comes down hard, cleaving the thug through neck and collarbone. The thug's body collapses in a fountain of gore, stone dead. (Arak gets a critical hit against Thug #3, dealing 24 damage. Thug #3 is dead.)

The last remaining thug, now seeing that both of his companions have been struck down, loses his will to fight. He drops his shortsword, and turns to flee down the opposite end of the alley. He runs past the cleric he had been threatening just moments earlier, but the victim holds no weapon and cannot prevent the thug's passage. The thug rounds the corner of the alley, and his footsteps, splashing through rainwater puddles, diminish in volume as he vanishes from sight.

(OOC: It's up to you whether you wish to pursue the final thug, especially Dowlee and Remen who can still act in this combat round. Of the two thugs fallen in the alley, one is dead and one is dying.  What are your actions now?)


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 14, 2006)

"Wait for me!" says Remen as he jumps over the corpses, springing in pursuit of the fleeing thug.

OOC: Speed 40ft., Con +2, Dex +2. Grapple [Touch +4, Grapple +4]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Dowlee runs too, following Remen. _<I hope no one can see us very well through this drizzle.>_

ooc: I'm going to have to x2 or x4 run to keep up with him, so I'll send an arrow the thief's way when/if I can, which is probably next round.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2006)

As the last thug turned and ran, and some of the helpful strangers began pursuit, the voices began to calm. With that, Jon approached the former victim, hands at his side. "Peace, vigilant of the Cudgle. I am Jon Telnbalm. Are you wounded? Can we be of assistance?"

[OOC: Regardless of the other's actions, Jon is staying with the victim. He is beginning a talking up for a Diplomacy check]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 14, 2006)

Arak charges after the fleeing thug.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2006)

Flannad lowers his short bow and moves out of the shadows towards the others.  The young Whisper Gnome padding quietly in their direction, he watches the mouth of the alley where they all entered.  Seeing the holy symbol on the injured man as he gets closer brings a small sigh of relief from him that he has backed the right group in this instance.

"What sort of people would paint their faces that way?" he asks.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 15, 2006)

"Wait for me!" says Remen as he jumps over the corpses, springing in pursuit of the fleeing thug. He rounds the corner of the alleyway, and sees the man ahead through the drizzle. With a further burst of speed, he is able to catch up to the fleeing attacker. (Remen, by making a double move, has now caught up to the thug, and is right beside him.)

Dowlee runs too, following Remen. _<I hope no one can see us very well through this drizzle.>_ Her little legs are not nearly so well suited for pursuit as Remen's, however. She just rounds the corner of the alley, and peers through the rain to see that Remen has caught up to the thug, about 20 feet up the street. (Dowlee makes a double move, and rounds the corner of the alley. She can't run for 4x move speed, because she is not moving in a straight line.)

Arak charges after the fleeing thug also, passing by Dowlee as he approaches Remen and his 'prey'.

The thug, now weaponless, and seeing that he will not be able to outrun the fleetfooted Remen, pulls up to a stop and raises his hands in the air. "I give up! Don't kill me, please!"

With the chase thus ended, Arak and then Dowlee are able to approach.

(OOC: Land Outcast, Whizbang, and Jdvn1, what will you do with this thug, now that he has surrendered?)

-------------------------------------------------
Meanwhile, back in the alley, Jon and Flannad approach the young cleric of St. Cuthbert while Liracor looks on.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> As the last thug turned and ran, and some of the helpful strangers began pursuit, the voices began to calm. With that, Jon approached the former victim, hands at his side. "Peace, vigilant of the Cudgle. I am Jon Telnbalm. Are you wounded? Can we be of assistance?"




He answers gratefully, "Thank you so much for your intervention, all of you. I am Ruphus Laro, initiate of the church of St. Cuthbert." With a sigh of relief, he continues, "I am fine, thank you, just a bit shaken up. I will be all right once I get back to the temple."

Pleased to hear Jon's offer of assistance, Ruphus says, "I would be grateful if some of you would consider escorting me back to the church. I don't know why those men wanted to inimidate me like that, but if there are others, I would feel safer in a group."



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad lowers his short bow and moves out of the shadows towards the others.  The young Whisper Gnome padding quietly in their direction, he watches the mouth of the alley where they all entered.  Seeing the holy symbol on the injured man as he gets closer brings a small sigh of relief from him that he has backed the right group in this instance.
> 
> "What sort of people would paint their faces that way?" he asks.




Ruphus appears somewhat startled by Flannad's question, as though he had not noticed the small gnome until just now. He answers, "The Last Laugh thieves guild utilizes a symbol much like that, a grinning harlequin's face of black and white. But," he adds shaking his head, "Why would the Last Laugh want to prevent me from assisting the orphanage? It makes no sense."

(OOC: Now is a good time for Knowledge: Local and Gather Information checks.)

Actions?


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 15, 2006)

Remen moves up to the man and says to Arak: "Hold him still, I'll make sure he doesn't have any other weapon...".

Then he proceeds to examine the man's clothing, searching for any unusual items... including weapons.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 15, 2006)

"Search him, make sure he's truly disarmed," Arak says to Remen, still keeping his sword readied to strike down the thief. "You! Why were you attacking that priest?"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2006)

At the priest's request, the well dressed man nods. "Of course, we will walk you back Initiate Laro. I think some of the others may be trying to apprehend your last attacker to shed some light on this attack." Turning, Jon sees the other, non-headless thief. Kneeling, he checks to see if he is still alive. Meanwhile, he asks. "Orphanage? What can you tell us about this orphanage that may interest them?"

[OOC: Heal check to see if the other thief is alive/stable/etc., then a Heal check to stablize. Meanwhile, Gather Info check (combined w/ a Diplomacy check to make Laro helpful and more talkative).]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 15, 2006)

After Remen finishes searching the bandit, and storing safely away anything suspicious, he finally catches on something... _Orphanage?..._

He holds firmly the thug, moving him away from the menacing sword...

Then he grabs the man by the neck of his clothing and suddely moves his face down to be only a pair of inches from his... And quietly -but firmly- asks *"What do you have against the orphanage?* ... Or the Last Laugh for that matter?"  His green eyes fixed on the thug's orbs.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 16, 2006)

The young Whisper Gnome silently agrees to escort Ruphus back to the church.  He hears words and discussion about intimidation, a thieves' guild, and an orphanage, but all he can focus on is the potential for a warm dry bed and maybe a decent meal.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Dowlee catches her breath, as she was the last to join the other two. Her silver eyes peer into the masked man's, trying to comprehend something that's not actually there. "Let's take him back to the others. Maybe they know something."


----------



## Question (Jun 16, 2006)

OOC : Do a local knowledge check for me please.

IC : Liracor tries to help Jon stop the thief's bleeding (aid another)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 16, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Remen moves up to the man and says to Arak: COLOR=DimGray]"Hold him still, I'll make sure he doesn't have any other weapon..."[/COLOR]. Then he proceeds to examine the man's clothing, searching for any unusual items... including weapons.



Remen finds nothing on the thug's person except a coin pouch with a few copper and silver pieces in it.



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Search him, make sure he's truly disarmed," Arak says to Remen, still keeping his sword readied to strike down the thief. "You! Why were you attacking that priest?"



The thug looks at Arak with anger in his eyes. "I don't have to tell you nothin', murderer!"



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> After Remen finishes searching the bandit, and storing safely away anything suspicious, he finally catches on something... _Orphanage?..._ He holds firmly the thug, moving him away from the menacing sword...Then he grabs the man by the neck of his clothing and suddely moves his face down to be only a pair of inches from his... And quietly -but firmly- asks *"What do you have against the orphanage?* ... Or the Last Laugh for that matter?"  His green eyes fixed on the thug's orbs.



The thug holds his ground, refusing to cooperate. "It's none of your business, stranger! You and your gang better let me go before the watch shows up, killers. You'll go to trial for what you've done! Killed a man in cold blood!"



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee catches her breath, as she was the last to join the other two. Her silver eyes peer into the masked man's, trying to comprehend something that's not actually there. "Let's take him back to the others. Maybe they know something."



(OOC: I'm assuming Arak and Remen are agreeable with Dowlee's suggestion.)

The group marches the third thug back to the alley at sword-point, where they see Jon, Liracor and Flannad speaking with the priest, and seemingly trying to stabilize the wounded thug.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> At the priest's request, the well dressed man nods. "Of course, we will walk you back Initiate Laro. I think some of the others may be trying to apprehend your last attacker to shed some light on this attack." Turning, Jon sees the other, non-headless thief. Kneeling, he checks to see if he is still alive. Meanwhile, he asks. "Orphanage? What can you tell us about this orphanage that may interest them?"[OOC: Heal check to see if the other thief is alive/stable/etc., then a Heal check to stablize. Meanwhile, Gather Info check (combined w/ a Diplomacy check to make Laro helpful and ore
> talkative).]




Ruphus answers, "Well, I was on my way back from the Lantern Street Orphanage, just to see how everyone was doing after the disappearances...you heard about those didn't you?" Seeing some blank looks, Ruphus clarifies, "Oh, no?  Well, four children disappeared from the 
orphanage just three nights ago. I was there tonight, just to offer my Church's aid...trying to keep spirits high, and so forth. Then, on my way back, these three jumped me, and pulled me into this alley! I thought I was being mugged, at first, but I guess they just were trying to intimidate me. But, like I said, I don't see why they'd care about the children or the orphanage."

While listening to Ruphus talk, Jon turns to the dying thug. With Liracor's aid, they tear some strips of cloth from the man's shirt, and bind his wounds. (Heal Check succeeds) It seems that their combined efforts are a success, as the thug's bleeding appears to have now abated. While still unconscious and seriously wounded, it now appears that he is likely to live.

[sblock=Liracor Knowledge: Local check]Ruphus' talk about the disappearances of the children from the Lantern Street Orphanage reminds Liracor about the recent string of disappearances that has been plaguing Cauldron. People have been taken from their homes in the middle of the night, and the town guard has been unable to identify the culprits, or locate the vanished citizens. Moreover, the victims' homes have been stripped of portable valuables. It seems that no place is secure, and people are becoming increasingly worried.[/sblock]
With the second thug stabilized, the occupants of the alley look up to see the pursuers return triumphantly, their quarry marching out in front with a surly look on his painted face.

(OOC: You'll need to decide what you're going to do with the thugs, whether conscious, unconscious, or dead. Also, I assume that everyone is willing to accompany Ruphus to the temple of St. Cuthbert, unless you post to the contrary. I will move the scene to the temple once the conversation has concluded in the alley, and a plan has been formed for the thugs' disposition.)


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 16, 2006)

The broad-chested man recovers the thug's blade and stores it, along with the pouch, in his backpack. (Positioned so that it doesn't rip it). 

He points at the other fallen weapons "We should remove them" he points at the two fallen thugs "and them" .

Followup, the man looks at the headless thug, then at the unconscious one, and before hauling him up over his shoulders he looks at the motley group here reunited... his lips show a broken smile smiles and he proceeds to say "Well met in this dark night fellows... Remen's the name"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 16, 2006)

Arak looks at the captured thug after hearing the cleric's tale.

"I think your suggestion is a great one. We can certainly go talk to the Watch about why you were assaulting a man of the cloth for daring to visit the orphanage. But let's let there be no confusion about who you are when we do."

He pulls up the hem of the man's garment and wipes the make-up off his face.

"If I were a man of violence like you, as you accuse me to be, you'd not be able to draw breath now to form the accusation.

"I am Arak of House York, called Oathsworn for my devotion to St. Cuthbert, and I do not go weak in the knees when threatened by a rabid sewer rat."

((And, oh yes, Intimidation roll against the thug.))


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2006)

"Well," Dowlee considers, "Should we take these guys to the watch or to St. Cuthbert's? I'm sure the priests would be interested in hearing the thugs' side of the story too." She has a slight smile on her face, but quickly wipes it away.

As the introductions are being made, Dowlee introduces herself, "Dowlee," and holds out a hand to anyone who'll take it (other than the thugs, of course).

Her statue is small, but her white skin and silver eyes make her presence quite obvious.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 17, 2006)

"Flannad," the young whisper gnome says simply as introduction and he gives up on watching the alley mouth.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 17, 2006)

Now that the thug has stablized, the well dressed man stands up and dusts off his clothes. Making sure the priest can stand on his own, he turns to the others, pressing a hand to his chest. "Jon Talnbalm. Scholar and traveller. Pleased to greet you." 

"As for these criminals... I suggest we let the Watch deal with them, unless Initiate Laro has something to say about that?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 17, 2006)

Seeing noone takes heed on his comments about retrieving the weapons or the corpses, Remen ends picking them up himself and storing them back along the other shortsword.

"I'll have to pick this up then"

OOC: What did the pouch contain exactly?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 21, 2006)

Arak nods his thanks to the commoner for picking up after the thugs.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 21, 2006)

Picking up after the thugs, and picking up the thugs themselves, he hauls up his back the body of the unconscious man with ease, and asks to Ruphus, the priest "Shall we be moving to the House of St. Cuthbert?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Dowlee nods as she looks at Ruphus for his response, "Yes, we should make sure you arrive back there safely."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 12, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> The broad-chested man recovers the thug's blade and stores it, along with the pouch, in his backpack. (Positioned so that it doesn't rip it).
> 
> He points at the other fallen weapons "We should remove them" he points at the two fallen thugs "and them" .
> 
> Followup, the man looks at the headless thug, then at the unconscious one, and before hauling him up over his shoulders he looks at the motley group here reunited... his lips show a broken smile smiles and he proceeds to say "Well met in this dark night fellows... Remen's the name"



As he makes his return to the alleyway, Remen stows away the detained thug's short sword in his pack, along with the man's coin pouch. A quick search of the two fallen enemies reveals similar gear to the first.  Remen gathers the weapons and coin pouches of these thugs as well (The three pouches contain a total of 10 silver pieces and 21 copper pieces).  As he introduces himself, he hoists the sprawled form of the unconscious thug over his shoulder, and prepares to depart the alleyway. (OOC: Land Outcast, please update Remen's character sheet with the loot he gathered.)



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak looks at the captured thug after hearing the cleric's tale.
> 
> "I think your suggestion is a great one. We can certainly go talk to the Watch about why you were assaulting a man of the cloth for daring to visit the orphanage. But let's let there be no confusion about who you are when we do."
> 
> ...



The thug grimaces as Arak wipes the makeup from his face, with a none-too-gentle touch. The thug, sensing that this is an argument he isn't going to win, falls into a surly silence, glaring about and awaiting his fate.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Well," Dowlee considers, "Should we take these guys to the watch or to St. Cuthbert's? I'm sure the priests would be interested in hearing the thugs' side of the story too." She has a slight smile on her face, but quickly wipes it away.
> 
> As the introductions are being made, Dowlee introduces herself, "Dowlee," and holds out a hand to anyone who'll take it (other than the thugs, of course).
> 
> Her statue is small, but her white skin and silver eyes make her presence quite obvious.





			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "Flannad," the young whisper gnome says simply as introduction and he gives up on watching the alley mouth.





			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Now that the thug has stablized, the well dressed man stands up and dusts off his clothes. Making sure the priest can stand on his own, he turns to the others, pressing a hand to his chest. "Jon Talnbalm. Scholar and traveller. Pleased to greet you."
> 
> "As for these criminals... I suggest we let the Watch deal with them, unless Initiate Laro has something to say about that?"



Ruphus gazes about at each of his rescuers in turn, and nods and smiles at each one, expressing his gratitude for the assistance provided. To Jon he replies, "Yes, this matter is certainly best left in the hands of the proper authorities. It shouldn't be too difficult to find a patrol after the noise of the fight, I should think."



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Picking up after the thugs, and picking up the thugs themselves, he hauls up his back the body of the unconscious man with ease, and asks to Ruphus, the priest "Shall we be moving to the House of St. Cuthbert?"





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee nods as she looks at Ruphus for his response, "Yes, we should make sure you arrive back there safely."




The motley assembly prepares to depart the alley, when footsteps and voices herald the arrival of yet more newcomers.  Ruphus' words prove to be quite apt, as a patrol of five town guardsman enters the mouth of the alley. They wear breastplates emblazoned with the town emblem, a watchful eye wreathed in flames. They are well armed, with halberds, short swords and shortbows. At the head of the group, the sergeant steps forward, surveying the bloody scene. "What's going on here?" he demands, in a voice that suggests he expects a quick answer.

Your response?

(OOC: Thanks for giving me another chance, everyone! I'm glad to be back at the helm.)


----------



## stonegod (Jul 12, 2006)

Jon steps in front of the gathered gang, putting his hands in a warding gesture. "Be calm, watchful sir. My companions and I answered the call of distress from this officer of the Church"---gestures at Initiate Laro---"to find ourselves accosted by these thugs. What you see here is the result of defending the Initiate and our lives. It is good you have arrived so that we may properly dispense with these ruffians."

[OOC: Yes, that's Diplomacy]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 12, 2006)

"This scum is still breathing" adds Remen, refering to the body he is carrying.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 12, 2006)

Arak steps forward, nodding in greeting to the guards.

"I am Arak of House York. This individual and his companions were assaulting a man of the cloth, in violation of the laws of gods and man. We remand him into your custody and pray the gods give you the wisdom to see justice properly dispensed."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 13, 2006)

> We remand him into your custody and pray the gods give you the wisdom to see justice properly dispensed.




At this, Remen drops the body in front of the guard in a most unceremonious fashion.
In an undertone he adds at Arak _"The church might want to question the still-standing scoundrel"_ _For certain *I* want to question him_


----------



## Legildur (Jul 13, 2006)

Flannad stays at the rear of the party, using the others to shield his small frame from the view of the guardsmen as best he can without being too obvious about it. (OOC: Hide +16)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 13, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon steps in front of the gathered gang, putting his hands in a warding gesture. "Be calm, watchful sir. My companions and I answered the call of distress from this officer of the Church"---gestures at Initiate Laro---"to find ourselves accosted by these thugs. What you see here is the result of defending the Initiate and our lives. It is good you have arrived so that we may properly dispense with these ruffians."
> 
> [OOC: Yes, that's Diplomacy]





			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak steps forward, nodding in greeting to the guards.
> 
> "I am Arak of House York. This individual and his companions were assaulting a man of the cloth, in violation of the laws of gods and man. We remand him into your custody and pray the gods give you the wisdom to see justice properly dispensed."



The watch sergeant pays attention to the words of Jon and Arak, even as he surveys the carnage in the alley. He shakes his head slightly as he regards the dead thug. To Ruphus he says, "Is this true, Cuthbertine?"

Ruphus answers, "It is as they say, Sergeant. I was making my way from the Lantern Street Orphanage to the church when these men..."

With an upraised hand, the sergeant cuts the priest off. His eyes widen with recognition as he approaches the third thug, standing between Arak and Remen. In disbelief he shouts, "Nilas?! What are you doing here? Are you responsible for this?"

The 'thug' lowers his eyes and answers in a low voice. "Someone from the Last Laugh offered 25 gold pieces each to me, Hylum and Kerlen to put a scare into this priest, so the Cuthbertines would quit poking around into this business with the missing orphans. It's not like they wanted us to kill him or anything, so we said yes. I didn't think it would end like this, with Hylum dead..." he trails off slowly.

The sergeant seeems enraged by this revelation. "What?! Nilas, you are a disgrace to the town guard, and a traitor to the city! Wait until Captain Skellerang gets his hands on you!"



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> At this, Remen drops the body in front of the guard in a most unceremonious fashion.
> In an undertone he adds at Arak _"The church might want to question the still-standing scoundrel"_



"Oh, don't you worry friend," replies the sergreant. "He'll be questioned all right."

(OOC: I'll pause here to allow the PCs to jump in with comments/questions if you like...)


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2006)

The revelation of the guardsman betrayal made the voices creshendo, reminding Jon of the fickleness of human nature. Put his hand to his temple, his eyes closed to shut out the distraction, the well dressed man addresses the thug/guardsman. "And where was that you were hired, and who did so? The more you can tell us know, the more lineint your fate may be." He looks over at the nobleman and the guard, trying to communicate his bluff.

[OOC: Combo bluff/diplomacy to get the info. Apparently, I'm good cop. ]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 13, 2006)

Arak's eyes blaze with fury.

"Seek the mercy of men, for the gods will have none on such as you."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 13, 2006)

_Just some fancy dressed guards, no trouble then..._

Remen doesn't bother to speak, the others having spoken what's worth. He just glares menacingly at the thug...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Once the other questions have been answered, Dowlee speaks up to the guard. "Would you rather us help escort these men to the guard station, or are we free to accompany Ruphus to his temple? If these men had anyone watching them, they may be following Ruphus."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 14, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The revelation of the guardsman betrayal made the voices creshendo, reminding Jon of the fickleness of human nature. Put his hand to his temple, his eyes closed to shut out the distraction, the well dressed man addresses the thug/guardsman. "And where was that you were hired, and who did so? The more you can tell us know, the more lineint your fate may be." He looks over at the nobleman and the guard, trying to communicate his bluff.
> 
> [OOC: Combo bluff/diplomacy to get the info. Apparently, I'm good cop. ]



Nilas scowls at Jon, but sensing his current predicament, decides to give a straight answer. "The three of us were coming out of the Tipped Tankard a few nights ago.  It was late, we were kind of drunk.  A short woman with long, black hair called to us from an alley, and we could tell right away she was Last Laugh...she had her paint on.  She made her offer, and like I said, it seemed harmless enough, and the money was good, so we agreed.  She never gave her name, and that's all I know, honest," he concludes, sullenly.  "Never even got paid..."



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak's eyes blaze with fury.
> 
> "Seek the mercy of men, for the gods will have none on such as you."





			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> _Just some fancy dressed guards, no trouble then..._
> 
> Remen doesn't bother to speak, the others having spoken what's worth. He just glares menacingly at the thug...



Nilas' eyes shift back and forth from Arak to Remen, and he gulps nervously, suddenly glad that the watch is there to protect him.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Once the other questions have been answered, Dowlee speaks up to the guard. "Would you rather us help escort these men to the guard station, or are we free to accompany Ruphus to his temple? If these men had anyone watching them, they may be following Ruphus."



The Sergeant answers Dowlee, "No, we've got it under control.  We'll clean up here.  Seems to me these fools got what they deserved, taking a job from the Last Laugh," he adds with disgust evident in his voice.  "Go ahead and see the priest safely back to his temple."

With the alley now under the control of the watch, the group decides to take leave and escort Ruphus back to the temple of St. Cuthbert. With the tension of the alley confrontation behind, the drizzle and fog of the evening press in, making for a very wet and miserable autumn night. Ruphus doesn't say much, and indeed seems a bit skittish, as his eyes scan every shadow and alley for trouble...but no trouble rears its head. It seems scarcely anyone is out and about on this night, understandably.

The temple is not far from the alley where Ruphus was attacked, and soon its two-story structure comes into view. Its white marble walls suffused with veins of vivid blue, it stands in stark contrast to the buildings of bare black stone that flank it on the north end of Obsidian Avenue. A pair of white marble statues depicting armored warriors stands on either side of the temple's heavy oaken door. Each of the statues raises a great mace to the sky. Above the door's marble architrave are boldly inscribed the following words: "WITHIN LAW LIVES HOPE."

Ruphus swiftly opens the door and enters, ushering the party inside and out of the rain. The group is greeted by acolytes who immediately express their concern at Ruphus' bruised and disheveled appearance. He reassures them that he is fine. Then, to the party, he says, "I will go and report to Priestess Jenya what has happened. I am sure she will want to speak with you about what has happened tonight. Meanwhile, please allow my brothers to see to your comfort."

As Ruphus hurries away, the other acolytes show the party to a sitting room with padded chairs, and thankfully, a fire roaring in a large stone hearth. The acolytes provide warm blankets and hot tea before they depart. The heroes are left with a moment alone to dry themselves and take stock of the situation.

(OOC: I wanted to push onward and get you guys to the next scene, but please feel free to retroactively post questions or comments, if you wish, for the town watch or for Ruphus. We'll pause here for the characters to warm themselves and share their thoughts about events thus far.)


----------



## Question (Jul 14, 2006)

OOC : Ahhh just saw you got back!

IC : (Retroactive post back in the alley with guards and CO) 

Liracor sighs. "Is there no end to the villany and corruption in this town?"

(Back in the temple)

"It seems highly fortunate that heroes of your caliber were present earlier. On most nights the scoundrels would have gotten away scot-free. What are your plans from now on?" Liracor askes the rest of the group.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 14, 2006)

Remen stares dumbstruck at the tea and blankets...
_Guess they had good intentions..._

He them moves and sits cross-legged directly in front of the fireplace, staring at the flames.

The square-build human catches Liracor's words, but opts to hear more about this people before he says anything... probably Dowlee will say it in his behalf anyways. As reticent as he was to unsheathe his fangs, he is to use his tongue.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 14, 2006)

Jon gladly takes the warmth and food offered, and looks at Remen sitting directly in front of the fireplace a bit askance. He then turns to the others. "Hmm? Hero? That's a first. Scholar, yes. Hero? I---" The well-dressed man seems distracted a moment, putting his hands to his temple once more. "I, uh, do not know. This business is unfortunate, to be sure, but even if we were to do something---which I'm not suggesting we do---we have little information to go on."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 14, 2006)

The gnome pauses briefly as he reads the inscription over the door.  Flannad sighs quietly to himself and steps across the threshhold behind the others keeping quiet, but gladly accepting a blanket and tea.  "Would there be any food?" he asks hopefully, thinking that at least to fill his stomach while he can.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 14, 2006)

Arak takes a prominent chair, but spends his time praying silently to himself that justice will be done and thanking St. Cuthbert for shielding Ruphus from the unlawful and unjust.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 14, 2006)

The man at the fire growls "This will not stop."

"They wanted for people to stop questioning."

"Children disappearing, will not stop. Unless we stop it" then he rises to his full (1,60) height and adds "I'm stopping it"

Now he -still somehow wet from the rain- starts pacing around the room, everything but calm, everyso often throwing glances at the door...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 15, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> The gnome pauses briefly as he reads the inscription over the door.  Flannad sighs quietly to himself and steps across the threshhold behind the others keeping quiet, but gladly accepting a blanket and tea.  "Would there be any food?" he asks hopefully, thinking that at least to fill his stomach while he can.




One of the acolytes, on his way out of the sitting room, replies uncertainly, "Umm...I'll see what we can come up with..."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 15, 2006)

(OOC: Whizbang, it only just dawned on me that Arak would be known to many the acolytes and priests of the temple of St. Cuthbert. I'll try to acknowledge this in future posts, sorry I didn't remember sooner!)

After a few moments, the door to the sitting room opens and in walks a woman, wearing a brown robe with gold trim and the symbol of St. Cuthbert around her neck. Though she stands only 5'4", she has a resolute presence that makes her seem taller. The rich brown hair elaborately styled on her head betrays several streaks of premature gray.

The woman's gaze falls first on Arak, and she nods at him approvingly in a familiar fashion. Clearly, she recognizes him as a devotee of the temple. 

With a smile she addresses the party, "Greetings, my friends. My name is Jenya Urikas, and I am acting as high priestess of this temple while High Priest Sarcem Delasharn is away from Cauldron on church business. Initiate Laro has informed me of your selfless acts of kindness and bravery this evening, and I am in your debt. As you have shown yourselves to be people of character and courage, I wonder if you might stay awhile and entertain a proposal...a plea for aid, really. This church, indeed, all of Cauldron, stands in need of your help."

She pauses, and waits for each person's response.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 15, 2006)

The young whisper lifts his head at the mention of a proposal.  He leans his body out so that he can see Jenya past the bulk of Remen, curious as to what she will next say.  Olidammara knows that Flannad is short on resources right now, and that he is no closer to his goal.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 15, 2006)

As the high priestess enteres, the voices in Jon's head explode for a moment, and he seems a bit distracted during her talk. Hoping to cover for it quickly, the scholar nods, if a bit hesitantly. "High Priestess, I would be glad to offer my services, but I must let you know I am no warrior. I am a scholar, and have access to some, uh, mystiical arts, and some say I have a way with words. If those could be useful, I can help."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 15, 2006)

"My life and my sword belong to Cauldron and St. Cuthbert, Priestess. You have but to ask, and the deed will be done."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 15, 2006)

"Of course you are in need of help... Sure, I might lend a hand" says Remen, extending his hand to greet Jenya.


----------



## Question (Jul 17, 2006)

Liracors nods at Jenya. "Of course.....what help does the church require?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 17, 2006)

(OOC: I know Jdvn1 hasn't had a chance to post Dowlee's response yet, but I am going to go ahead and assume that she too is willing to listen to what Jenya has to say...5 out of 6 ain't bad!   )



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "My life and my sword belong to
> Cauldron and St. Cuthbert, Priestess. You have but to ask, and the deed will
> be done."



"I expected as much, Arak," Jenya answers. "But, I needed to hear it from 
you."

Jenya meets Remen's handshake with a firm grip of her own, and nods in 
affirmation of the fact that all present are interested in what she has to 
say.

She begins, "As you may know, Cauldron has been suffering under a rash of 
unexplained disappearances and robberies for the past few months. While this 
is a dire situation, we at the temple have been content to allow the proper 
authorities to handle the matter. However, four children were kidnapped from 
the Lantern Street Orphanage three nights ago. This is an affront to all 
justice and decency, and the church cannot idly sit by any longer while 
innocent children vanish in the night. We have publicly vowed to locate the 
missing children and bring the kidnappers to justice!"

She continues with fierce conviction, "To this end, I borrowed an item from 
the church's vault. The magical mace 'Star of Justice' can be used once a 
week to divine the will of St. Cuthbert, among other things. It is only 
supposed to be used by the High Priest, but in his absence, I felt justified 
in calling on its power. I asked the mace this question: "Where are the 
children who were abducted from the Lantern Street Orphanage?" The response 
I received was a cryptic riddle, which I duly wrote down."

Jenya hands the party a note which reads as follows:







After pausing for a moment to allow the group to examine the riddle, Jenya 
continues, "I believe that the first line of the riddle holds an important 
clue. I don't know what 'locks' the message refers to, but I suspect it may 
refer to the locks at the Lantern Street Orphanage."

Jenya concludes, "In short, I wish to hire you to find the missing 
townsfolk....the children in particular...and punish the kidnappers for 
their crimes. I will reward you with the sum of 2500 gold pieces if you are 
successful in doing this. What say you?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 17, 2006)

The voices continuing to make his head swim, especially with the augury, Jon speaks with a bit distractedly, "Uh, yes High Priestess, I will help. I'm, excuse me, sure I can assist to help decipher that riddle. That sort of thing."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 17, 2006)

As Dowlee kindly reads it aloud Remen lets out a comment when "below the cauldron" is mentioned "The sewers..."

At the mention of the reward, he rises an eyebrow _A pretty penny... I'll have to ask around_

OOC: Knowledge (local) +4, Any rumors of slaverings in Cauldron?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 17, 2006)

Arak frowns as he reads the riddle, clearly displeased.

"The gods spin mysteries for man to solve. The orphans will be saved and any officials who have betrayed their sacred trust will face justice. May I get a copy of this augury? It may be that its meaning becomes clear during the investigation."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 18, 2006)

Flannad forgets himself for a few moments at the mention of so much gold.  As he lifts his head in surprise and stretches it out from behind Remen to better focus on the situation, he stumbles slightly and finds himself more in the open gaze of Jenya than he would have liked.
'A chance to refill his empty pockets and do some good and sanctioned by the law!  Yes please!' he thinks to himself as he nods silently in acceptance.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 18, 2006)

_Let's see... she trusts in a mace to tell her where orphans are... Bha! let her be, the price is fair... Doors with teeth? traps... a thieve's hideout for sure_

Remen nods and asks "Is it all? Should we be moving?"

_If we start tonight the Last Laugh won't know about our intromision... or... the guards... they might already know about it, but I hope they aren't moving their pawns yet_

OOC: Knowledge (local) +4, Any rumors of slaverings in Cauldron?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Dowlee listens intently to the conversation, pondering the riddle. "Well, of course we'll help the children." She seems adamant about this idea and gives a look at Remen, her eyes like moons, orphaned children kind of got to her. _<Orphans are small and vulnerable. You know I relate to them.>_ "Is there anything unusual about the orphanage locks? When the children were kidnapped, how was the lock broken?"


----------



## Legildur (Jul 18, 2006)

"I know something about locks," Flannad chimes in meekly in the mixed company.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 18, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak frowns as he reads the riddle, clearly displeased.
> 
> "The gods spin mysteries for man to solve. The orphans will be saved and any officials who have betrayed their sacred trust will face justice. May I get a copy of this augury? It may be that its meaning becomes clear during the investigation."




Jenya nods and hands Arak the slip of paper. "Of course, you may keep this copy of the riddle. I have others."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 18, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> _Let's see... she trusts in a mace to tell her where orphans are... Bha! let her be, the price is fair... Doors with teeth? traps... a thieve's hideout for sure_
> 
> Remen nods and asks "Is it all? Should we be moving?"
> 
> ...




(OOC: Sorry, Remen hasn't heard anything about any slaving activity going on in Cauldron. Oh, and by the way, I think you meant 'Last Laugh' rather than 'Night Masks, right?   )


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 18, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee listens intently to the conversation, pondering the riddle. "Well, of course we'll help the children." She seems adamant about this idea and gives a look at Remen, her eyes like moons, orphaned children kind of got to her. _<Orphans are small and vulnerable. You know I relate to them.>_ "Is there anything unusual about the orphanage locks? When the children were kidnapped, how was the lock broken?"




Jenya looks to Dowlee. "Here is what we know about the Orphanage. The building has barred windows and excellent locks protecting its doors. The children are locked into their rooms nightly to prevent any mischief from taking place. Apparently, there was no sign of any damage to the locks, much like all the other disappearances."

The priestess continues, "There are two common bed chambers on the second floor - one for girls, the other for boys. Two children were taken from each room. None of the other children and none of the resident staff heard or saw anything. Oh, and the names of the children apparently are Deakon, Evelyn, Lucinda and Terrem."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 18, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "I know something about locks," Flannad chimes in meekly in the mixed company.




"Excellent, I'm sure your presence will be a great boon in this investigation, friend." Jenya fixes the shy gnome with a warm smile.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 18, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The voices continuing to make his head swim, especially with the augury, Jon speaks with a bit distractedly, "Uh, yes High Priestess, I will help. I'm, excuse me, sure I can assist to help decipher that riddle. That sort of thing."




Jenya raises an eyebrow briefly at Jon's odd behavior. Somewhat cautiously, she answers him, "Yes, I'm sure your talents will prove to be beneficial as well."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 18, 2006)

Evidently pleased that the assembled adventurers are interested in accepting the mission at hand, Jenya addresses the party as a whole.

"Praise unto St. Cuthbert for arranging this meeting tonight! There may yet be hope for the missing children. Now, as a token of good faith, I have a gift for each of you." She turns to the door, and ushers in a pair of acolytes. One carries a tray bearing six potion vials, each labelled with the symbol of St. Cuthbert. Jenya distributes one to each character and says, "These healing potions may well prove instrumental in your success, please use them wisely." (OOC: Everyone, please add a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds to your character sheet.)

The second acolyte carries a tray laden with bowls of steaming lentil soup, and chunks of hard, crusty bread. Jenya states, "Also, it has been brought to my attention that some of you may be hungry. I'm sorry we have only such meager fare prepared at this hour, but you are welcome to partake of it." The acolyte distributes soup and bread to any who wish it.

"Now," asks Jenya, "are there any other questions you have for me?"

(OOC: Feel free to continue discussing the riddle, the kidnappings, etc., amongst yourselves, and form a plan for where you will go next. Jenya is available to ask questions of, as well. The PCs might also wish to retire for the night, and continue in the morning. If so, I will need to know what accomodations each person has in Cauldron. I'm not sure who is native (and thus may have a home in the city), who is staying in an inn, etc. When I see a consensus for the group to move on, I'll get the next turn up. Thanks!)


----------



## Legildur (Jul 18, 2006)

The young whisper gnome shyly takes the potion.  He nods silently in thanks to Jenya, but quickly stows the potion as the food comes into view.  Biting his lower lip, he impatiently waits for the food to arrive, and tries not to be overly rude in what he takes, initially.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2006)

Jon see's the priestess' discomfort at his distraction, and does his best to clamp down the voices. "A head pain, priestess. Comes and goes, I am afraid." _Hopefully that will molify her._

Jon ponders the riddle. "Checking out the orphanage would be the obvious choice, but oracles are rarely obvious. Perhaps there is some other meaning to 'locks' and 'curtains.' Anyone know of any establishments of that name, business or otherwise? And malachite. Is that a gem or stone of some sort?"

"As for the immediate plan---starting tonight would probably be difficult given the hour. I would suggest meeting there early in the morning."

[ooc: Jon has been in town for a while, probably has an established inn or such.]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Dowlee nods, "Your skills could come in handy, Flannad, but if _all_ the locks in the city are being picked, there is likely another explanation. Someone with a master key, maybe? Who would have access to all of the locks in the city?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 18, 2006)

The strong man takes carefully one of the vials, unstoppers it, smells, closes it again and stores it. Throwing a glance at it when a flame rises a glitter from the silver symbol on it's surface.

"If you pick locks beware the doors with teeth..." Remen smiles when Dowlee mentions "who would have access", he was about to say exactly the same...

He looks at the gnome for a pair of seconds and asks "Hey fellow, would you be able to tell if a lock has been picked before?" before receiving an answer he gulps down the soup... almost burning himself in the process but disimulating it.

OOC: That's it, Last Laugh! heh... Remen and Dowlee I guess have their rooms at an inn they lend security service to, or similar


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 18, 2006)

"Although the augury's meaning will not be fully clear for some time, I fear, the wise thing would be to approach it at face value, at least to eliminate the possibility. I will retire to my family's estate and meet you all outside the orphanage shortly after dawn. Violence has already been attempted on those merely asking questions about the orphanage, so let no one proceed about this investigation alone. I fear we have not seen our last guard who has betrayed the people of Cauldron and his sacred vows."

The young nobleman stands and nods to the assemblage, tucking the transcribed augury into a pocket. He then gives a warm smile to all before turning on his heel and marching out of the temple, dropping a coin in the donation box as he goes.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 19, 2006)

Remen said:
			
		

> He looks at the gnome for a pair of seconds and asks "Hey fellow, would you be able to tell if a lock has been picked before?" before receiving an answer he gulps down the soup... almost burning himself in the process but disimulating it.



Flannad looks up to the wild man that he had been using for concealment.  "Possibly.  I've seen such things before, and sometimes the tools used leave scratches in the surrounding metal that a key would not make.  Particularly if the key hole is made of a soft metal."

OOC: Flannad has no accomodation organised.  He was down to his last coins when the trouble started.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 19, 2006)

Flannad said:
			
		

> "Possibly. I've seen such things before, and sometimes the tools used leave scratches in the surrounding metal that a key would not make. Particularly if the key hole is made of a soft metal."




"Good then, while they weren't forced, they might have been picked open... if not the case, we already have some questions for the caretaker" His lips close, shutting his rough voice.

He is uneasy at Arak's attitude, he'd prefered to go outright this night... and maybe he still can...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> OOC: Flannad has no accomodation organised.  He was down to his last coins when the trouble started.




OOC: Will Flannad sleep on the street this night, then, or will he ask for aid?


----------



## Legildur (Jul 19, 2006)

As Flannad chews on his food, savouring the feeling of fullness it provides, the young whisper gnome starts to refocus on the conversation around him.  He stops chewing for a few moments as a thought dawns on him.

"I could use a bed for the night.  A small one," he says hopefully, to the group around him.  "Or I could use the hedge wizard's place if I must."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "I could use a bed for the night.  A small one," he says hopefully, to the group around him.  "Or I could use the hedge wizard's place if I must."



"Hedge wizards? Oh, a hedge! Very clever. I cannot claim any special charity, but something may be arrangeable at my lodging. But we'll need to get there soon; Mistress Zhosan does not care for late hours."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 19, 2006)

"Suit yourself for the night" As he throws one of the pouches collected this night to Flannad (3sp, 7cp)


----------



## Legildur (Jul 19, 2006)

Flannad gladly catches the pouch and eagerly accepts Jon's offer for bed for the night.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Good then, while they weren't forced, they might have been picked open... if not the case, we already have some questions for the caretaker" His lips close, shutting his rough voice.
> 
> He is uneasy at Arak's attitude, he'd prefered to go outright this night... and maybe he still can...




(OOC: Land Outcast, it appears that the group is heading towards a consensus to adjourn for the evening, and reconvene at the Lantern Street Orphanage in the morning. Does Remen have an alternative plan? Your last comment was a bit cryptic. Please let me know what Remen wants to do.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee nods, "Your skills could come in handy, Flannad, but if _all_ the locks in the city are being picked, there is likely another explanation. Someone with a master key, maybe? Who would have access to all of the locks in the city?"




Jenya considers Dowlee's question thoughtfully. "An interesting question, but I don't know who such a person might be. Perhaps this would be a good line of questioning to take up with Headmistress Gretchyn at the orphanage?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2006)

With the audience at the temple of St. Cuthbert concluded, the assembly breaks up. Jenya wishes the group well, with an invitation to return to the church at any time should they need aid. Flannad and Remen finish their soup, and follow the others out the door into the cool night air.

Arak departs for his home with the directive to meet early the next morning at the Lantern Street Orphanage.

Jon and Flannad head in the direction of the Drunken Morkoth, only to discover that Liracor also is heading there. The three make their way uneventfully through the streets to the inn, where Jon is relieved to find that Mistress Zhosan has not yet shuttered the doors. A room for Flannad is secured easily with the money given him by Remen.

Remen and Dowlee make for Minuta's Board, where Remen discovers to his chagrin that his erstwhile card-playing partners have long since vanished. The pair are greeted enthusistically by the proprietor, Pilok Minuta, and they begin to settle in for the night.
_[added]_Yet, after a time, Remen finds himself feeling too restless to sleep, and so he slips out into the night, to see if he can learn anything on the streets of the city.

_(OOC: Feel free to interject any details or additional role-playing into these scenarios as you see fit.)_
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Earthday, Ready'reat the 20th*

The rising of a new day's sun finds the party assembled on the step of the Lantern Street Orphanage, at the corner of Lantern Street and Lava Avenue. Its charcoal-colored stones are held together with mold-encrusted mortar. The windows on both stories are tightly shuttered, but a few slivers of light manage to escape from within. Lanterns hang on either side of the oaken front door, mounted to which is a green copper knocker shaped like a smiling gargoyle's visage, its nostrils pierced by a copper ring.

_(OOC: I'll hold up here, to allow for role-playing and details to be provided for the end of the previous day, or the start of this new one. You can continue from there.)_


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2006)

Making sure the gnome is settled in, Jon tries to relax reading in the common room. The voices, in combination with the Voices, makes this a bit hard to do, and after a while he gives up. The problem in the orphanage has been going around in his mind. _Perhaps the travellers have heard something._ Being as affable as he can be, Jon tries to talk up the patrons to gain the random news, trying to lead them to anything heard about kidnappings, orphanage, or other things hinted in the augury.

[OOC: Its not Jon's expertise, but he'll try a GI check]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 19, 2006)

That night Remen goes out from tavern to tavern -and from dark corner to dark corner- searching for anyone who might know anything about the incursion into the orphanate -won't ask for lost childre, though he'll keep ears open-, of course some incentive is necesary, he has in mind spending the remaining of the coin obtained that night.

OOC: Gather Information +2


----------



## Legildur (Jul 20, 2006)

Flannad happily pays for his room (ooc: how much? all of what he was given?) and is soon fast asleep.  Rising early and well rested after decent food and a comfortable bed, the young gnome quickly prepares himself and grabs some breakfast with Jon and Liracor before they make their way to the orphanage.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 20, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad happily pays for his room (ooc: how much? all of what he was given?) and is soon fast asleep.  Rising early and well rested after decent food and a comfortable bed, the young gnome quickly prepares himself and grabs some breakfast with Jon and Liracor before they make their way to the orphanage.




_(OOC: Mistress Zhosan grants Flannad a small room in the Drunken Morkoth for 3 silvers.)_


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 20, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Making sure the gnome is settled in, Jon tries to relax reading in the common room. The voices, in combination with the Voices, makes this a bit hard to do, and after a while he gives up. The problem in the orphanage has been going around in his mind. _Perhaps the travellers have heard something._ Being as affable as he can be, Jon tries to talk up the patrons to gain the random news, trying to lead them to anything heard about kidnappings, orphanage, or other things hinted in the augury.
> 
> [OOC: Its not Jon's expertise, but he'll try a GI check]




Jon picks up on a general undercurrent of disquiet from the inn's patrons, definitely fueled by the unexplained disappearances of so many of the city's residents.  He does hear one loud drunk proclaiming loudly that one of the children kidnapped from the orphanage is the bastard son of the lord mayor (although the copious amount of ale the man has consumed brings his credibility into question). Other than that, he learns little new.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 20, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> That night Remen goes out from tavern to tavern -and from dark corner to dark corner- searching for anyone who might know anything about the incursion into the orphanate -won't ask for lost childre, though he'll keep ears open-, of course some incentive is necesary, he has in mind spending the remaining of the coin obtained that night.
> 
> OOC: Gather Information +2




Remen slips along the city's streets and alleyways, his keen ears open for anything that might relate to the disappearances.  There are a couple of interesting snippets of conversation that grab his attention before he decides to call it a night.

[sblock=Remen's Rumors]
"...a cloaked figure collided with me in the street and knocked me down. She uttered some horrible curse, glared at me with her ghostly face and haunting blue eyes, then strode off..."

"...a secret guild of halfling rogues is responsible for the kidnappings and robberies..."[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 20, 2006)

Earthday, 17th

_Ghostly face? Haunting blue eyes? Children kidnapped? Guards paid by thieves? Will there ever be anything new brewing in cauldron?... the curse seems like something new_

Before leaving the inn, Remen comments Dowlee about the possibility of a guild of halfling rogues, of course, nothing more than a rumor but... "wolves in sheep's clothing... the old man said that often" as they make their way towards the orphanage - and Remen bites a piece of cooked meat on his dagger, breakfast- he mentions "we've got to ask if some "kids" came in recently..."

Once they are before the building, Remen moves to the rear of the troupe and assumes a mostly unassuming outlook... just not his thing to deal with orphanage caretakers... Still, before Arak or anyone else bluntly knocks on the door, he motions towards the lock to Flannad.


----------



## Question (Jul 20, 2006)

OOC : Wait....when did the entire group head off to the orphanage?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 20, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> OOC : Wait....when did the entire group head off to the orphanage?




_(OOC: See post #107 above. From the posts that had been made, I pressed forward under the assumption that everyone was willing to follow the lead of Jon and Arak, and gather at the Orphanage early the next morning. If you want Liracor to do something different, that's fine, just let me know.)_


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2006)

Once at the orphanage, Jon shares what little he learned the previous night, including "the most unlikely charge that the bastard son of the lord mayor was one of the missing." He suggests to allow Sir Arak to do any initial talking with the operators; hopefully they will not mind the Cuthbert charged investigation.

Was the surly one stops them at the door to check the locks, Jon nods and motions Flannad to continue. "Your skills may be quite useful here. Try to keep an eye out for any more... shady... clues."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 21, 2006)

Jon said:
			
		

> Once the surly one stops them at the door to check the locks, Jon nods and motions Flannad to continue. "Your skills may be quite useful here. Try to keep an eye out for any more... shady... clues."



Flannad simply nods in acknowledgement and keeps his eyes peeled, looking for anything out of the ordinary for which he has some knowledge in - starting with the locks in the front door.

[sblock=ooc]Search +8, Open Locks +10, Disable Device +10[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 21, 2006)

Remen just had a weird feeling from his bones _this can't be that simple... magic or key, no lockpicks_


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 21, 2006)

Arak waits, hand paused in mid-knock, looking down as the locks are examined.

"It would be an exceptionally simple prophecy if it was the front door lock."


----------



## Legildur (Jul 21, 2006)

Flannad shrugs and continues his examination.  "I'll leave the prophecy to others to worry about and concentrate on what I know."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 21, 2006)

"I think we are looking for tampering, not for the secret lock of the augury, Sir Arak."


----------



## Question (Jul 21, 2006)

"Is this the only entrance to the orphanage? It seems unlikely the thieves gained access through the front door."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 21, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad simply nods in acknowledgement and keeps his eyes peeled, looking for anything out of the ordinary for which he has some knowledge in - starting with the locks in the front door.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Search +8, Open Locks +10, Disable Device +10[/sblock]




Flannad gives the lock a thorough examination, but comes away without much that is noteworthy. The lock looks to be of good quality, and there is no sign of any kind of tampering or lockpicking....it seems to be in perfect working order.

What's next?


----------



## Legildur (Jul 21, 2006)

"Maybe we should introduce ourselves to the good people here before we go snooping any further?" Flannad suggests as he gazes around the outside of the building looking for egress points.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 21, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Maybe we should introduce ourselves to the good people here before we go snooping any further?" Flannad suggests as he gazes around the outside of the building looking for egress points.




Other than the door, the only other egress points on the front side of the building are the barred windows.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 21, 2006)

[ooc: The orphanage is not abandoned as far as we know, correct?]

Jon knocks loudly but not inappropriately at the enterance.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 21, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> [ooc: The orphanage is not abandoned as far as we know, correct?]
> 
> Jon knocks loudly but not inappropriately at the enterance.




(OOC: No, not abandoned...)

A few moments after Jon knocks, an elderly halfling woman opens the door and peers out. She gives the party a cursory glance, and, not recognizing them, her eyes flicker with suspicion. "Who sent you?"  she asks curtly.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 21, 2006)

_Who opens the door and asks "who sent you?"... maybe she was expecting someone?_


----------



## stonegod (Jul 21, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> She gives the party a cursory glance, and, not recognizing them, her eyes flicker with suspicion. "Who sent you?"  she asks curtly.



Jon presses his hand to his chest. "Excuse me mistress, but we have been sent by the Church of Saint Cuthbert to investigate the recent happenings. We would like to look around for any clues and ask those who were here and new the missing. We seek only to help, and Sir Arak here can vouchsafe our purpose."

[OOC: Dipl check at +7]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 21, 2006)

Remen just lingers there, behind the others, calm even though everything would tell he is getting impatient; he has adquired quite a bit of patience when dealing with people for good or for ill... So he just waits.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 21, 2006)

Arak holds back and does not show his irritation -- they are his social lessers, and do not know better. He nods to the orphan matron with a smile, confirming the story.

"I am Arak of York, called Oathsworn. The last member of the faith to make such inquiries was attacked last night for his trouble. We are here to find the missing orphans and deliver those responsible for their disappearance to justice, mortal and divine."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 22, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon presses his hand to his chest. "Excuse me mistress, but we have been sent by the Church of Saint Cuthbert to investigate the recent happenings. We would like to look around for any clues and ask those who were here and new the missing. We seek only to help, and Sir Arak here can vouchsafe our purpose."
> 
> [OOC: Dipl check at +7]






			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak holds back and does not show his irritation -- they are his social lessers, and do not know better. He nods to the orphan matron with a smile, confirming the story.
> 
> "I am Arak of York, called Oathsworn. The last member of the faith to make such inquiries was attacked last night for his trouble. We are here to find the missing orphans and deliver those responsible for their disappearance to justice, mortal and divine."




The orphanage's headmistress seems initially reluctant to allow entry to the group on the doorstep. But, after hearing Jon's persuasive words, her eyes settle on the silver symbol of St. Cuthbert around Arak's neck. That seems to be enough to overcome her suspicions, and she swings the door open wide. "All right, then, come inside."

The party steps into the dimly lit main hall, and notice a staircase leading up to the second floor, as well as several ground floor rooms that lead off from the hall.

The elderly halfling headmistress introduces herself. "I'm Gretchyn Tashyyk, and I do apologize for my behavior. You just can't be too careful these days, now, can you? These are dangerous times. I just didn't know Jenya would be sending anyone else. There've already been so many people here asking about the missing children. The town watch...that young cleric, Ruphus, of course...and those two half-elves from the lord mayor's office."

She concludes, "I'll do what I can to help you, if it means there's a chance the children might be found. What would you like to know?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 22, 2006)

"By your leave, we will have someone examine the locks and other means of gaining entry to the orphanage, to check them for tampering. In the meantime, Mistress Tashyyk, let us sit and discuss these orphans, and if there is anything special about them or if anyone has shown them special interest of late."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 23, 2006)

Jon nods at Sir Arak's words, and politely interjects when he is done, "I would also like to speak to the children and anyone else who was around at the time of the kidnapping. Our gentle giant friend Remen here would probably assist me as well." Noting the lady's askance glance, Jon quickly adds, "He may look fierce, but he has a way with children." _I hope._

[OOC: That's Jon's plan---try to ask about what happened from the kids and any present staff. Let Sir Arak deal with the Mistress.]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 23, 2006)

Remen smiles, but is somehow troubled inside about what Jon just proposed... he hasn't dealt with children in... years?

_We'll have to question those half elves_

"Mistress Tashyyk..." Remen finds it hard to pronounce, but adressess her as Arak did "before going further: have there been new orphans of late?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 24, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "By your leave, we will have someone examine the locks and other means of gaining entry to the orphanage, to check them for tampering. In the meantime, Mistress Tashyyk, let us sit and discuss these orphans, and if there is anything special about them or if anyone has shown them special interest of late."




Gretchyn nods slowly, and  leads the group down the hallway and into the dining room, for lack of a more comfortable accomodation. Within, a tall half-orc with a patch over one eye is busily mopping the floor. Seeing the adventurers coming in, he quickly abandons his work, and scurries out. "That's Patch, our janitor,"  points out the old halfling with a fond smile. "He's been here ever since I took him in as an orphan twenty years ago." 

Once everyone has settled in at the long wooden table, Gretchyn replies to Arak, "Of course, if someone would like to examine the locks, you are more than welcome. I will tell you that there is only one key for them, and I carry it with me at all times. I don't know how anyone could have gotten in without the key. I always lock the doors before I retire for the night." As if to prove the point, she pulls forth from a pocket a rather large set of keys, affixed to a chain.

"As for the orphans,"  she continues with a loving smile, "well, they are all special to me, of course...but I understand what you mean to ask. The answer to your question is no, I don't know of anything about these four in particular that may be thought of as unique or unusual...their backgrounds are quite diverse.  No one has shown them any unusual interest until now, after the fact of the disappearances."



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon nods at Sir Arak's words, and politely interjects when he is done, "I would also like to speak to the children and anyone else who was around at the time of the kidnapping. Our gentle giant friend Remen here would probably assist me as well." Noting the lady's askance glance, Jon quickly adds, "He may look fierce, but he has a way with children." _I hope._
> 
> [OOC: That's Jon's plan---try to ask about what happened from the kids and any present staff. Let Sir Arak deal with the Mistress.]




Gretchyn answers Jon, "Yes, you may speak with the staff and the children, if you wish. Though, I will insist that you are under the supervision of a staff member while speaking with the youngsters."  After a moment, she adds, "I don't know what Priestess Jenya thinks you may discover, when the other investigators failed to do so, but I do appreciate your help."



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Remen smiles, but is somehow troubled inside about what Jon just proposed... he hasn't dealt with children in... years?
> 
> _We'll have to question those half elves_
> 
> "Mistress Tashyyk..." Remen finds it hard to pronounce, but adressess her as Arak did "before going further: have there been new orphans of late?"




Gretchyn replies to Remen, "New orphans? No, not really. Even the most recent has been here for over a year."
-------------------------------------------------------
Development:
Jon and Remen (as well as any other character who is so inclined) spend the remainder of the morning questioning the staff of the orphanage and interviewing the children. The staff of the orphanage consists of a gardener, nurse, cook, schoolteacher, and Patch the janitor, in addition to Headmistress Tashykk. As for the orphans, there are in total 19 girls and 31 boys. Unfortunately, the process proves to be tedious and repetetive, as no one questioned seems to have heard or seen anything unusual on the night of the disappearances. One 8-year-old lad named Andro remembers having a nightmare about an evil gnome with crooked teeth and a tattered cloak trying to snatch his breath, but no further details are forthcoming, no matter how the boy is coaxed.

(OOC: Presumably, Flannad is going to examine the locks at some point. Below are the results of such an examination.)
[sblock]Flannad looks carefully over all the locks in the orphanage, and notes that they are all of high quality, and in excellent working condition. All appear to have been made by the same locksmith. There is no indication of any tampering or foul play.[/sblock]

OOC: Please feel free to role-play specific questions for any of the orphanage's staff or children, as the investigation continues. Don't forget to request any desired skill checks.

What's next?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 24, 2006)

Arak asks those better equiped for such a search to examine the building for secret doors, trap doors and other unconventional entrances and asks to examine any roof access from the building.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 24, 2006)

Flannad eventually returns. "I could find nothing out of sorts with the locks. But that doesn't mean that there wasn't any fiddling of them."

"I'll start on the search for trap doors, concealed or secret entrances or the like. I'll start with the ground floor and work my way up.  Anyone care to lend a hand?" The young gnome is obviously starting to feel more at ease being the 'expert' in an area that can help the group.

[sblock=ooc]I guess then Flannad will take 20 on the search check (+8).  Obviously this will take a while.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 24, 2006)

"Mistress, if you will indulge me, please tell me everything that occured that evening, leading up to the disappearance of the orphans. There may be something you remember this time that slipped your mind previously."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 24, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad eventually returns. "I could find nothing out of sorts with the locks. But that doesn't mean that there wasn't any fiddling of them."




Gretchyn Tashykk overhears Flannad, and comments offhandedly, "Well, I should hope not, Master Ghelve surely charged a pretty coin for them when they were put in!"



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "I'll start on the search for trap doors, concealed or secret entrances or the like. I'll start with the ground floor and work my way up.  Anyone care to lend a hand?" The young gnome is obviously starting to feel more at ease being the 'expert' in an area that can help the group.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]I guess then Flannad will take 20 on the search check (+8).  Obviously this will take a while.[/sblock]




(OOC: Indeed, it takes awhile.   )

Flannad makes a thorough search of the orphanage, familiarizing himself with the facility's basic layout in the process. He searches the main hall, the kitchen (with stairs that lead down to a cellar pantry), the dining hall, the playroom for the children, the school room, the staff quarters, and even the bathroom, to complete the ground floor. Proceeding to the second floor, he notes three large rooms...a spacious bathroom containing two large tubs, and two large bedrooms filled with cots. One bedroom appears to be for for the girls, the other for the boys. 

Alas, the time and effort spent by the whisper gnome is for naught. By the time the noon bell rings, he has completed his exhaustive search, but he has not been able to find any evidence of trap doors, secret entrances, or anything else that would be considered untoward or unusual.

[sblock=Spot Check]Flannad, does however, notice that he keeps seeing Patch the janitor loitering nearby during much of his search. The janitor is always busy with something, be it cleaning or a minor repair, but Flannad thinks it a bit odd that the fellow seems to be constantly underfoot.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 24, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Mistress, if you will indulge me, please tell me everything that occured that evening, leading up to the disappearance of the orphans. There may be something you remember this time that slipped your mind previously."




The headmistress does her best to comply with Arak's request. She recounts how the orphans were fed and bathed, even so far as to offer the details of the meal they ate for dinner. She describes the evening routine of how the children were put to bed, and the doors locked, in order to prevent any mischief. Gretchyn relates how she always is the last to retire for the night, and that she always double checks to be certain that the doors are locked before doing so.

All told, there is nothing to Arak's ears that sounds suspicious or unusual. The whole process sounds very mundane, and indeed a bit tedious. The staff of the orphanage apparently works very hard in their labor of love.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 24, 2006)

Arak stands up and stretches. The details of the common life are exactly as bad as he'd always imagined. A thought strikes him.

"How do you know you have the only copy of the keys? You have people around you all the time. Could not someone have taken them, perhaps long ago, and made copies?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 24, 2006)

Remen sighs and smiles when they arrive with the children, after making direct questions and finding it to be of no use, he decides to change the approach... and trying not to sound scary...

He rises from his kneeling position, having just questioned a little girl and declares 
"We will play a game" He looks at Jon... but goes on regardless how much this might ridicule him
"Find things that the missing ones had in common, went out the same day? slept on beds one beside the other?" 
"Two teams, each team gets one point for each thing in common"

He approaches Jon and says in a low, death-promising tone "Tell _no-one_ about this"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 24, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> He approaches Jon and says in a low, death-promising tone "Tell _no-one_ about this"



Jon smiles and then nods solemnly. He helps with the game, trying things like age or visits by others.

~~ 

After reuiniting with the others, and on hearing Mistress Tashykk's remarks to Flannad, he leans over to Arak and whispers in his ear, "'One key opens all doors.' Even if the Mistress had _her_ key on her, it is possible that the locksmith may have a spare..."

Jon then turns to the halfling, a smile on her face. "I'm sure Master Ghelve designed the locks well. Did he do all your locks?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 24, 2006)

"We'll have to have a word or two with those half elves sent by the mayor"


----------



## Legildur (Jul 25, 2006)

When the group regathers to share their findings, Flannad is rubbing bloodshot eyes and attempting to stretch a stiff back.  "This is hard work," he mumbles, looking around to be sure that they are alone.  "The janitor, Patch, he gives me the creeps," says the young whisper gnome softly.  "He was everywhere I was.  Odd that he always had work in the same area that I was searching.  I tell you, either he is very protective of this place, or he has something to hide."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 25, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak stands up and stretches. The details of the common life are exactly as bad as he'd always imagined. A thought strikes him.
> 
> "How do you know you have the only copy of the keys? You have people around you all the time. Could not someone have taken them, perhaps long ago, and made copies?"




Gretchyn answers with just a trace of irritation, "Well, it's the only key so far as I know." Then she adds, "But, I suppose anything is possible. Still, I don't know how anyone could possibly have taken the keys without my knowing. I'm very careful with them."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 25, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Remen sighs and smiles when they arrive with the children, after making direct questions and finding it to be of no use, he decides to change the approach... and trying not to sound scary...
> 
> He rises from his kneeling position, having just questioned a little girl and declares
> "We will play a game" He looks at Jon... but goes on regardless how much this might ridicule him
> ...




The young girl grins up at Remen in a way that would surely embarrass him if the situation weren't so serious. "Okay, Mister." She proceeds to round up some other players for the 'game' and soon the orphanage is buzzing with chatter, as the children try their hardest to come up with common links between their missing friends.

After a time, Remen and Jon have learned a bit more about the orphans, but not much that might indicate why these in particular have been targeted. Apparently, Deakon Stormshield is a dwarf, while Evelyn Radavec, Lucinda Aldreen, and Terrem Kharatys are all human. Deakon and Terrem are boys, while Evelyn and Lucinda are girls. Lucinda was the newest resident of the orphanage, having come to live there about four years ago. Evelyn has blond hair, while the other three children all have dark hair. By this point, the game-players have begun to lose their enthusiasm, and their attention wanders to a more important topic...lunch.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> After reuiniting with the others, and on hearing Mistress Tashykk's remarks to Flannad, Jon leans over to Arak and whispers in his ear, "'One key opens all doors.' Even if the Mistress had _her_ key on her, it is possible that the locksmith may have a spare..."
> 
> Jon then turns to the halfling, a smile on her face. "I'm sure Master Ghelve designed the locks well. Did he do all your locks?"




Gretchyn answers, "Indeed, he did make them all. That was several years ago, but I knew I wanted Master Ghelve to install my new locks. He's the best in town, don't you know."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 25, 2006)

Arak's nostrils flare a bit at the unseemly response by the orphanage matron. Were his father here, she would be horsewhipped for her lack of manners. But he is not his father; he follows a higher calling and must be understanding when a commoner forgets her station.

"The best in town is a very useful reputation for a locksmith to have. I think further inquiries about the lock must go to this Ghelve. Could we, perhaps, borrow your manservant, Patch? I would not want to waste any more of your time with our questions."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 25, 2006)

Jon smiles at Arak's outburst, trying to smooth over the situation. "We greatly appreciate your assistance, and will endevor to return the children as safely as possible."

[OOC: Dipl as needed. ]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 25, 2006)

"Hum..." Remen is silent, mostly ignoring both Arak and Jon, but before leaving he adds another question which could prove important...

"So nothing too strange of late... when did those half elves come 'round here, do you remember their names?" _Sent by the mayor? Of course they are the usual incompetents... but with some luck, they have been bought by the Last Laugh..._


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 26, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak's nostrils flare a bit at the unseemly response by the orphanage matron. Were his father here, she would be horsewhipped for her lack of manners. But he is not his father; he follows a higher calling and must be understanding when a commoner forgets her station.
> 
> "The best in town is a very useful reputation for a locksmith to have. I think further inquiries about the lock must go to this Ghelve. Could we, perhaps, borrow your manservant, Patch? I would not want to waste any more of your time with our questions."







			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon smiles at Arak's outburst, trying to smooth over the situation. "We greatly appreciate your assistance, and will endevor to return the children as safely as possible."
> 
> [OOC: Dipl as needed. ]




Gretchyn sighs, and puts a small hand to her forehead briefly. She says to Arak, "Of course...I'm sorry for snapping at you, young man. It's just that I'm very tired, and this whole ordeal has been a terrible strain. Thank you for your help."

She then answers the paladin, "You think Patch can help you? Of course, I know he will help you in any way he can. He loves the children, and they him."

"Patch! Come here a moment, will you?" she calls out.

A moment later, the one-eyed half-orc enters the dining hall, broom in hand. "Yes? Whatcha need, Gretchyn?"  he asks casually.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 26, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Hum..." Remen is silent, mostly ignoring both Arak and Jon, but before leaving he adds another question which could prove important...
> 
> "So nothing too strange of late... when did those half elves come 'round here, do you remember their names?" _Sent by the mayor? Of course they are the usual incompetents... but with some luck, they have been bought by the Last Laugh..._




"Of course, I took their names, naturally,"  replies Gretchyn. "Fario Ellegoth and Fellian Shard. They came by two days after the disappearances, and questioned me. They didn't talk with the staff or the children, the way the town watch did...asked a lot of the same questions as the watch, though. They exchanged some funny glances, but they did seem genuinely concerned about the children."


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 26, 2006)

_All this... the kind of stuff the Old Man used to do...
The people... the noise... I'll get used to it back again... I hope_

Remen turns around again, having though they were leaving, obviously somehow bored.

Casually, wondering about the time when he was taken under the Old Man's wing, his expression changes to one of genuine interest and asks to the elderly halfling in a casual tone "How long has the orphanage been up"


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 27, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> _All this... the kind of stuff the Old Man used to do...
> The people... the noise... I'll get used to it back again... I hope_
> 
> Remen turns around again, having though they were leaving, obviously somehow bored.
> ...




Gretchyn answers Remen, "Hmm, you know, I'm not exactly sure. It's older than me, though, and I'll have seen 72 winters next month."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2006)

Arak rises, gesturing for Patch to follow him.

"Come, Master Patch. I have further inquiries to make, and you will be able to help in them."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 28, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak rises, gesturing for Patch to follow him.
> 
> "Come, Master Patch. I have further inquiries to make, and you will be able to help in them."




Patch begins to protest, "But, I really have so much to do here at the orphanage..."

Gretchyn Tashykk interrupts the janitor, however. She gently scolds him, "Nonsense, Patch! You've already got more work done this morning than you usually do all day!"  Then, with a smile, she adds, "These good folk are doing what they can to find our missing children. You go with them and help them if you can."

Seeing no recourse, the one-eyed half-orc mumbles softly, "All right, Gretchyn."  Shoulders slumped, he follows Arak out the door. With the investigation at the orphanage now concluded, everyone says farewell to Mistress Gretchyn and the children, and assembles on the street in the autumn sunshine.

With the hour now after the noon bell, the party determines that time would be better spent splitting up to follow the new leads they have discovered. Remen, Dowlee, and Arak (with Patch in tow) determine to pay a visit to the office of the Lord Mayor at the Town Hall, and inquire about the half-elven investigators they sent over. Jon, Flannad, and Liracor, meanwhile, get directions to Ghelve's Locks from Gretchyn, and make their way towards that business to ask some questions of Master Ghelve the locksmith. The group collectively decides to meet up that afternoon at the Drunken Morkoth Inn to catch up and compare notes. Farewells are made, and the party disperses.
---------------------------------------------
Arak, Remen, and Dowlee (with Patch alongside) head in the direction of Cauldron's town hall. However, after walking for a couple of blocks, the group slows and halts. Arak turns to address the half-orc janitor, eager to assess what he knows....
-------------------------------------------------
Jon, Flannad, and Liracor make their way to Ghelve's Locks. As they approach the shop, they note that a small turret dominates the facade of this two-story black stone building. Iron bars are embedded in the thick window frames. Beyond the turret's ground floor windows sits a lovely display of locks, from large to small, simple to complex. To the left of the turret, above the heavy oak door, swings a simple sign that reads "GHELVE'S LOCKS".

Hanging in the door is a hand-written note that says, 'gone to lunch, be back soon.'


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 28, 2006)

On the way over to Town Hall, Arak halts Patch, gesturing for Remen and Dowlee to spread out around him, in case the half-orc decides to make a break for it.

"Now then, Patch, let's talk about what you know. You seem to keep a sharp eye on what goes on at the orphanage, and I'm certain you know more about what's going on than your mistress does."

Arak's tone makes it clear that he's not asking a question: He's issuing a command.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 28, 2006)

Remen remains silent during the walk, and positions himself as requested. Just letting out a second-long laugh. _This fellow has nothing to do with it..._


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 29, 2006)

Arak shoots Remen a sharp look.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dowlee walks along, confused at Arak's line of questioning. _<This janitor probably isn't involved, but I suppose asking him some questions wouldn't hurt...>_ She, though, has a softer tone with the janitor. "Patch, what were you doing before you were taken in by the orphanage?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 29, 2006)

[Smith's Place]

Jon takes a glance through the window, trying to see sign of anyone inside or other recent activity. "Hmm."

[OOC: Is is near lunch? Spot check on the inspection.]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 30, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> On the way over to Town Hall, Arak halts Patch, gesturing for Remen and Dowlee to spread out around him, in case the half-orc decides to make a break for it.
> 
> "Now then, Patch, let's talk about what you know. You seem to keep a sharp eye on what goes on at the orphanage, and I'm certain you know more about what's going on than your mistress does."
> 
> Arak's tone makes it clear that he's not asking a question: He's issuing a command.




Patch takes a look at Arak's sword, and, noticing Remen circling around behind him, decides he'd better answer the question. 

"Look, I don't know anything about who took the kids, or how they got in, okay? Let's get that out first thing. But, a few months back, I started bumping into this halfling named Revus Twindaggers in a lot of the bars. We hit it off, and pretty soon he's offering me money just to keep an eye on one of the kids at the orphanage....Terrem Kharatys. I figure, 50 gold is good coin just to keep a watch on one of the kids, so sure, I said. Well, I found out after that, Revus is Last Laugh, and once I took the money I couldn't very well give it back, right? So, I just kept it quiet. Now, I don't know if The Laugh has anything to do with Terrem vanishing, but it seems like they could...especially after hearing what they did to that priest last night, trying to keep him away from things. Look, I know this looks bad, but I'm telling the truth. And it's not like I could just come forward and talk to anyone about this...especially not to Gretchyn. In fact, I'd really appreciate it if you wouldn't let her know what I just told you."  



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee walks along, confused at Arak's line of questioning. _<This janitor probably isn't involved, but I suppose asking him some questions wouldn't hurt...>_ She, though, has a softer tone with the janitor. "Patch, what were you doing before you were taken in by the orphanage?"




"Well, I was just a kid then. I've been with the Lantern Street for twenty years now. Gretchyn took me in right after I lost my eye. Let's just say my father wasn't exactly the most loving of orcs, and leave it at that."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 30, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> [Smith's Place]
> 
> Jon takes a glance through the window, trying to see sign of anyone inside or other recent activity. "Hmm."
> 
> [OOC: Is is near lunch? Spot check on the inspection.]




(OOC: Yes, it is lunchtime in the game...sorry for not making that clearer.)

Flannad checks the front door as Jon peers through the window, but finds the door locked securely.

Jon notes a long countertop within the storefront, but doesn't see any activity within.

"Are you so eager to purchase a lock, sir, that you cannot wait for my return?"  A high pitched voice speaks up from behind Jon. The speaker is a gnome with salt-and-pepper hair and a neatly trimmed mustache and goatee. His bushy eyebrows, creased face, and graven frown make him look frumpy and dour, but there is the hint of a mischievous smille at the corners of his mouth. The strangest thing about this gnome is his great height, however, as he stands nearly six feet tall!

"Well, come inside then, I'll be glad to show you my wares. Keygan Ghelve, at your service."  The gnome produces a ring of keys from a pocket, unlocks the front door, and leads the way inside.

The storefront smells of wood and pipe smoke. Two padded chairs flank a hearth that looks to see a lot of use in warding off the autumn chill. The fireplace's carved mantle bears a tinderbox, a small vase of dried smoking leaves, and a finely wrought collection of pipes. A burgundy strip of carpet leads from the entrance to the wall across from it, where dozens - perhaps hundreds - of keys hang from tiny hooks. The keys come in all shapes and sizes. A handsomely engraved mahogany counter stretches along one wall. Behind it hangs a red curtain that neatly hides the rest of the store.

Keygan Ghelve walks smoothly behind the counter, then says affably, "So gentlemen, how can I help you?"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 30, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> "Are you so eager to purchase a lock, sir, that you cannot wait for my return?"  A high pitched voice speaks up from behind Jon. The speaker is a gnome ... The strangest thing about this gnome is his great height, however, as he stands nearly six feet tall!



Jon is a bit startled at the unusual gnome, and peers at him closely a moment. "Oh, sorry. Just taking a look."

[OOC: Six foot gnome? Would it be akin to what an _enlarged_ gnome would look like or more like a gnome on stilts? Spot check if needed.]



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Behind it hangs a red curtain that neatly hides the rest of the store.
> 
> Keygan Ghelve walks smoothly behind the counter, then says affably, "So gentlemen, how can I help you?"



Jon takes his time looking around the store for a moment, but when he sees the curtains, the Voices explode in a chorus in his head. _Look beyond the curtain._ Jon is dazed for a  brief moment it seems, then clamps down control on his constant mental companions.

The scholar walks up to the Flannad, appearing to examine the various looks. Surreptitiously, he whispers, "The curtain! I think it is from the vision. There may be something of import behind." Jon then turns to the gnomish fellow, giving him a warm smile. _Let us try honey first._

"Master Ghelve. Let me introduce myself. Jon Telnbalm and my associates Flannad and Liracor Surabar. We are here on behalf of the Temple of Cuthbert, investigating the recent going ons at the Lantern Street Orphanage. I would like to speak with you regarding the possibility that someone may have approached you about the keys to said orphanage, or may of perhaps acquired one without your knowledge. Anything you may tell us would be of use."

[OOC: Beginning of Diplm check, and I am sensing his motive (I am psi focused currently).]


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 30, 2006)

The short man rises a black eyebrow towards Dowlee at the mention of the halfling, remembering the rumors about a halfling thieve's guild... but when Patch mentions they had a connection with the Last Laugh he shakes his head...

From behind the half-orc Remen can't help but ask 
"And what did Revus pay you for?" in a harsh, cutting tone, _bothersome thing to be answered with nothing... And how the heck did he learn the guy was from the Last Laugh?_

Actually he is more bothered by the fact that he himself thought the janitor had nothing to do with this than by the janitor's lack of clear answers.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 30, 2006)

Flannad openly ogles the large gnome, never having thought that such a thing was possible.  Slowly, as he becomes more familiar with the sight, the young whisper gnome starts to pay more attention to his surroundings.  At first he simply starts to peer at the various locks and such, thinking that he wouldn't want to have to try and pick one of those in a hurry, if at all.

As the conversation progresses, Flannad starts to get a little suspicious.  Such an abnormally large gnome is such an unnatural thing, and then he wonders how would such large fingers be useful to a locksmith - surely finer fingers would mean finer work?  And then there was the subtle shift if Jon's attitude - he didn't know what it meant yet, but with the curtains blocking all sight behind the counter (ooc: assuming Flannad can't casually maneuver within the shop to gain a better vantage point) then he bends his concentration to listening for any sounds beyond the front area of the shop (ooc: Listen +7).

Then Jon's quiet whisper carries to him and the light dawns and he returns to listening, but now with a renewed interest.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 30, 2006)

OOC: Clarified that I whispered to Flannad, not the locksmith.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Dowlee raises her eyebrow when the connection to the halfling thief's guild is mentioned. "Though, many short people are called halflings--it's not necessarily significant. Lots of things could be mistaken for a halfling too... like children." Dowlee pauses and dismisses the idea. None of the orphans were new. But children do draw less attention...


----------



## Question (Jul 30, 2006)

(Sense motive +3 as well)

Liracor raises an eyebrow at the strange gnome. He uses _detect magic_ as a spell like ability to see if the gnome's size is being affected by any magic, and around the shop in general.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 31, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> The short man rises a black eyebrow towards Dowlee at the mention of the halfling, remembering the rumors about a halfling thieve's guild... but when Patch mentions they had a connection with the Last Laugh he shakes his head...
> 
> From behind the half-orc Remen can't help but ask
> "And what did Revus pay you for?" in a harsh, cutting tone...




Patch replies, "Like I said, it was just to keep an eye on Terrem...make sure nothing happened to him, I guess. One time, after Revus had a couple ales too many, I asked him what was so special about Terrem, and he said he didn't really know, but he thought it had something to do with the kid's dead parents. That's all I know, honest."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 31, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon is a bit startled at the unusual gnome, and peers at him closely a moment. "Oh, sorry. Just taking a look."
> 
> [OOC: Six foot gnome? Would it be akin to what an _enlarged_ gnome would look like or more like a gnome on stilts? Spot check if needed.]




A closer look reveals that the most of Ghelve's features are not that large...only that his legs are extremely long in proportion to the rest of his body. Still, if he is wearing stilts, he must be well-versed in walking with them, as his gait is smooth and natural.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon takes his time looking around the store for a moment, but when he sees the curtains, the Voices explode in a chorus in his head. _Look beyond the curtain._ Jon is dazed for a  brief moment it seems, then clamps down control on his constant mental companions.
> 
> The scholar walks up to Flannad, appearing to examine the various looks. Surreptitiously, he whispers, "The curtain! I think it is from the vision. There may be something of import behind." Jon then turns to the gnomish fellow, giving him a warm smile. _Let us try honey first._






			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad openly ogles the large gnome, never having thought that such a thing was possible.  Slowly, as he becomes more familiar with the sight, the young whisper gnome starts to pay more attention to his surroundings.  At first he simply starts to peer at the various locks and such, thinking that he wouldn't want to have to try and pick one of those in a hurry, if at all.
> 
> As the conversation progresses, Flannad starts to get a little suspicious.  Such an abnormally large gnome is such an unnatural thing, and then he wonders how would such large fingers be useful to a locksmith - surely finer fingers would mean finer work?  And then there was the subtle shift if Jon's attitude - he didn't know what it meant yet, but with the curtains blocking all sight behind the counter (ooc: assuming Flannad can't casually maneuver within the shop to gain a better vantage point) then he bends his concentration to listening for any sounds beyond the front area of the shop (ooc: Listen +7).
> 
> Then Jon's quiet whisper carries to him and the light dawns and he returns to listening, but now with a renewed interest.






			
				Question said:
			
		

> (Sense motive +3 as well)
> 
> Liracor raises an eyebrow at the strange gnome. He uses _detect magic_ as a spell like ability to see if the gnome's size is being affected by any magic, and around the shop in general.




Flannad notes that Ghelve's fingers in fact do look rather small and delicate...very gnomish in fact. This fact would seem to contradict the very long legs the gnome possesses. Flannad moves around the storefront, but the red curtains completely obscure the back room, preventing any observation of what lies beyond. Flannad inclines his head in the direction of the curtain, but he hears only a faint ticking noise, as though from a large clock of some sort.

Liracor softly utters the words of his incantation, and attunes himself to sense any magical auras in the shop. But, he senses no such magic, whether from Ghelve himself, or elsewhere in the storefront.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Master Ghelve. Let me introduce myself. Jon Telnbalm and my associates Flannad and Liracor Surabar. We are here on behalf of the Temple of Cuthbert, investigating the recent going ons at the Lantern Street Orphanage. I would like to speak with you regarding the possibility that someone may have approached you about the keys to said orphanage, or may of perhaps acquired one without your knowledge. Anything you may tell us would be of use."
> 
> [OOC: Beginning of Diplm check, and I am sensing his motive (I am psi focused currently).]




Ghelve's friendly demeanor changes instantly as soon as Jon broaches the subject of keys and orphanages. A tightness plays at the corner of his mouth as he answers in steady, even tones, "No, of course not...no one has approached me regarding anything of the kind. That's a preposterous notion."  Even as he speaks, the gnome's eyes flicker in the direction of the red curtain.

(OOC: Jon and Liracor can both readily tell that Ghelve's words and demeanor do not mesh well at all. If anything, it seems that the locksmith has suddenly become distressed, perhaps even fearful.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 31, 2006)

"What could they want with a child..." Dowlee trails off, worriedly looking at Remen. "Surely he couldn't be a threat to anyone." Then, turning to Arak. "Are you done with this man?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 31, 2006)

> "What could they want with a child..."



Remen shakes his head, but this time in a worried manner "I don't know Dowlee, I don't know..." 

Recovering his usual cutting and sharp attitude, the emerald eyed man states:
"Maybe he could be back to the orphanage..." after Dowlee's words, he isn't the least comfortable with the man who had such a loose tongue regarding the Last Laugh _with that attitude, if we spoke about moving against them we'd have our throats slitted for tomorrow morning_

"And we, continue and see about those half elves"


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2006)

[Locksmith's]



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Ghelve's friendly demeanor changes instantly as soon as Jon broaches the subject of keys and orphanages. A tightness plays at the corner of his mouth as he answers in steady, even tones, "No, of course not...no one has approached me regarding anything of the kind. That's a preposterous notion."  Even as he speaks, the gnome's eyes flicker in the direction of the red curtain.
> 
> (OOC: Jon and Liracor can both readily tell that Ghelve's words and demeanor do not mesh well at all. If anything, it seems that the locksmith has suddenly become distressed, perhaps even fearful.)




Jon's eyebrows go up, and thinking quickly, he seeks out a piece of paper and a pen, hoping to find one in the shop. He then silently and discretely motions to his companions at the curtain. 

His face telling a different story than his mouth, he says aloud, "Oh, I see. That is unfortunate. Perhaps you can draw the key for us, in case a copy was made elsewhere?" On the paper, however, Jon writes something else. <Are you in danger? Someone behind the curtain? We can help. Write what you can.>

[OOC: Grr. Forgot the writing material in my equipment. Anyway, Bluff check to fool any potential listeners will continuing to try to Dipl the gnome. Will use _attraction_ if needed, trying to manifest without the audible display (Concetration check DC 15; failure means power acts as normal).]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 31, 2006)

"Aye, we are done with you, Goodman Patch. I well understand your purpose in not coming forward. See that our conversation goes no further than us, and all is forgiven and you are on your way to getting right with the laws of the gods."

As Patch leaves, Arak winks at Remen.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 31, 2006)

> As Patch leaves, Arak winks at Remen.




Remen shrugs uncomfortably... _Whatever... this man *is* weird, uptight one day and winking next..._

He looks Patch going down the street an sinking into the sea of people returning from lunch to work...

He turns around to look at his companions now:
"With some luck, the mayor's men have been bought by the Last Laugh and we can get something from them... it'd be wiser to meet them in _private_"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2006)

Flannad starts to get restless with the situation.  He starts to wander around the shop as though bored, looking for an opportunity to use Jon's or Liracor's bulk (bulk relative to Flannad at any rate) to conceal him from the giant-gnome's sight.

The young whisper gnome waits waits for the best opportunity to try and sneak behind the curtain.  He is just about to make his move when he senses the change in the air and the dramatic shift in Ghelve's tone.  Unsure about what is going on, Flannad instead hides himself at the front of the counter, thinking that if the others leave, that maybe he will be overlooked by everyone.

[sblock=ooc]Hide +16, Move Silently +12[/sblock]


----------



## Question (Aug 1, 2006)

"Or perhaps someone broke into your shop and took the key himself? Maybe he made a copy?" Liracor suggests to the gnome, trying to keep Jon's ruse going, and keeping an eye on the curtain as well.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 1, 2006)

*Town Hall*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "What could they want with a child..." Dowlee trails off, worriedly looking at Remen. "Surely he couldn't be a threat to anyone." Then, turning to Arak. "Are you done with this man?"






			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Remen shakes his head, but this time in a worried manner "I don't know Dowlee, I don't know..."
> 
> Recovering his usual cutting and sharp attitude, the emerald eyed man states:
> "Maybe he could be back to the orphanage..." after Dowlee's words, he isn't the least comfortable with the man who had such a loose tongue regarding the Last Laugh _with that attitude, if we spoke about moving against them we'd have our throats slitted for tomorrow morning_
> ...






			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Aye, we are done with you, Goodman Patch. I well understand your purpose in not coming forward. See that our conversation goes no further than us, and all is forgiven and you are on your way to getting right with the laws of the gods."
> 
> As Patch leaves, Arak winks at Remen.




Patch's gratitude is effusive as he thanks the adventurers, "Oh, thank you! Thank you so much! It would break Gretchyn's heart if she knew I'd been involved with The Laugh. Of course, it will stay between just us, I won't tell anyone. I promise! I'm done with those thieves! Thanks again!" The janitor nearly trips over himself as he hastily retreats up the street back in the direction of the orphanage.

With the conversation ended thusly, the group continues on its way to its original destination, to see about those half-elves. Cauldron's Town Hall is a single-story building, and in fact, one of the oldest structures in the city. It's a place where the mayor and his advisors hold meetings with the nobles and other powerful people of the city. In addition, archived records of ownership, historical documents, and the like, can also be found here.

Arak, Remen, and Dowlee enter the spacious entry hall, where they are addressed by a dour-looking dwarven woman behind a large desk. In a disturbingly deep voice, she asks, "Can I help you?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 1, 2006)

*Ghelve's Locks*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon's eyebrows go up, and thinking quickly, he seeks out a piece of paper and a pen, hoping to find one in the shop. He then silently and discretely motions to his companions at the curtain.
> 
> His face telling a different story than his mouth, he says aloud, "Oh, I see. That is unfortunate. Perhaps you can draw the key for us, in case a copy was made elsewhere?" On the paper, however, Jon writes something else. <Are you in danger? Someone behind the curtain? We can help. Write what you can.>




Jon does find paper and pen, grabbing hold of a ledger that the locksmith has lying on the countertop. But, the gnome waves away the pen when Jon presents it to him. He nods in response to Jon's written queries with a quick motion. The act suggests an urgency that doesn't allow time for written messages.



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad starts to get restless with the situation.  He starts to wander around the shop as though bored, looking for an opportunity to use Jon's or Liracor's bulk (bulk relative to Flannad at any rate) to conceal him from the giant-gnome's sight.
> 
> The young whisper gnome waits waits for the best opportunity to try and sneak behind the curtain.  He is just about to make his move when he senses the change in the air and the dramatic shift in Ghelve's tone.  Unsure about what is going on, Flannad instead hides himself at the front of the counter, thinking that if the others leave, that maybe he will be overlooked by everyone.




Ghelve looks pointedly at Flannad, and, observing his movements, seems to discern his intent. The locksmith jerks his head several times in the direction of the curtain, with eyes open wide. It seems that Ghelve is willing to permit access to the area beyond the curtain, no subterfuge required.



			
				Question said:
			
		

> "Or perhaps someone broke into your shop and took the key himself? Maybe he made a copy?" Liracor suggests to the gnome, trying to keep Jon's ruse going, and keeping an eye on the curtain as well.




"No, no...I don't see how that could have happened. My shop is quite secure."  Ghelve's voice quavers just a bit as he responds to Liracor, despite his efforts to hold it steady. Again, he raises his eyebrows and nods subtlely, yet urgently, in the curtain's direction.


----------



## Question (Aug 1, 2006)

Abandoning subtetly, Liracor draws his sword and rushes for the curtain, yanking it open to see.......


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 1, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> With the conversation ended thusly, the group continues on its way to its original destination, to see about those half-elves. Cauldron's Town Hall is a single-story building, and in fact, one of the oldest structures in the city. It's a place where the mayor and his advisors hold meetings with the nobles and other powerful people of the city. In addition, archived records of ownership, historical documents, and the like, can also be found here.
> 
> Arak, Remen, and Dowlee enter the spacious entry hall, where they are addressed by a dour-looking dwarven woman behind a large desk. In a disturbingly deep voice, she asks, "Can I help you?"



"I am Arak of York, called Oathsworn. My companions and I are investigating the disappearance of several orphans recently on behalf of the Church of St. Cuthbert, may justice be swift and sure. I would like to speak to the half-elf investigators sent to the orphanage by the mayor." He glances at a shelf full of books. "In addition, we would like to see any maps that depict the orphanage, whether street maps or otherwise."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 1, 2006)

Remen nods.
He's loving this of Arak dealing with presentations before tedious people, allows him to center his attention on the person itself, or the sorroundings without being awkward.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2006)

As Patch runs towards the orphanage, Dowlee looks around. "If we were unlucky enough to have the Laugh following and listening to us, the janitor won't make it back to the orphanage." She looks at Remen and Arak, surprised by her own statement. "I'm probably just being paranoid, though." Dowlee follows along, letting Arak take the lead at the town hall.

ooc: Spot +0 to look for any suspicious Laughers, before moving onward.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2006)

Flannad halts his movement as Ghelve, strangely enough, seems to encourage rather than rebuke him.  Steeling himself for the move forward, his concentration is ruined as Liracor lunges forward.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Town Hall*



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> As Patch runs towards the orphanage, Dowlee looks around. "If we were unlucky enough to have the Laugh following and listening to us, the janitor won't make it back to the orphanage." She looks at Remen and Arak, surprised by her own statement. "I'm probably just being paranoid, though." Dowlee follows along, letting Arak take the lead at the town hall.
> 
> ooc: Spot +0 to look for any suspicious Laughers, before moving onward.




Dowlee looks around, but doesn't see anyone suspicious. Just citizens of Cauldron going about their daily routines.



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "I am Arak of York, called Oathsworn. My companions and I are investigating the disappearance of several orphans recently on behalf of the Church of St. Cuthbert, may justice be swift and sure. I would like to speak to the half-elf investigators sent to the orphanage by the mayor." He glances at a shelf full of books. "In addition, we would like to see any maps that depict the orphanage, whether street maps or otherwise."




The dwarven secretary stares blankly at Arak for a moment, then replies with disinterest. "The Lord Mayor's office does not employ any half-elf investigators, sir."  She does not address Arak's map request at all.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 2, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Abandoning subtetly, Liracor draws his sword and rushes for the curtain, yanking it open to see.......




Liracor, expecting to see some sort of threat or danger, is disappointed as he gazes into the back room. Black curtains partially obscure a window niche that faces the street. Ornate locks and complex locking mechanisms are neatly displayed in the niche. The room itself looks tidy, but lived in. Carpets cover the stone floor, and a broom leans against the railing of a wooden staircase leading up to a second floor balcony. Three wooden chests rest in the middle of the floor, their lids bound shut with sturdy iron padlocks. Small tables, shelves, and benches hold various knick-knacks, and a framed portrait of a silver-haired gnome hangs next to a tall wooden box at the base of the stairs. The wooden box contains an intricate array of ticking gears, counterweights, and cylindrical chimes, surmounted by a circular face that bears the numerals 1 through 12 on its circumference.

Ghelve's countenance has not changed, and he looks on with an anxious expression, despite the lack of any obvious threat in the room.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2006)

Not hearing any commotion, Flannad eases his way forward to join Liracor. (Spot/Listen +7)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 2, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Not hearing any commotion, Flannad eases his way forward to join Liracor. (Spot/Listen +7)




The whisper gnome's keen senses don't detect anything unusual or threatening in the room.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 2, 2006)

Flannad starts with the black curtain and moves to investigate.  If nothing sighted there, then he moves quietly over to the stairs and ascends.


----------



## Question (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC : What is that white room in the map....another room on the ground floor?

IC : Spotting the stairs Liracor rushes for them, ascending quickly to the second floor.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

ooc: White room is the unexplored area.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 2, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The dwarven secretary stares blankly at Arak for a moment, then replies with disinterest. "The Lord Mayor's office does not employ any half-elf investigators, sir."  She does not address Arak's map request at all.



Arak leans forward, his knuckles on the commoner's desk, his face descending closer to hers.

"And whom did he have investigate the disappearances at the orphanage?" Arak looks back over his shoulder and nods at the books. "I see that you are a busy woman -- my companions can go through the books for anything of interest on their own. We will return them when we're finished. In the interim, I would speak with the one the mayor's office sent."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

*"Damn!"* Desperated at the uselessness of the mayor's people... or just unhelpful "bureocrats" "I knew of incompetence but..."

He states matter-of-factly, and with obvious disgust:
"I think noone investigated the disapperences" then he looks at the dwarf in search of acknowledgement.

"But certainly we can look at... any papers if that is of any use" Remen is relieved Arak proposed to meet with someone while they *searched* through the books, he doesn't like very much to vent out his _illiteracy_...

_We don't even know their names, not even if they are brothers... damn it, not even if they are half eves for real!_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

ooc: Land Outcast--you asked for their names earlier. Fario Ellegoth and Fellian Shard.

Dowlee is a bit surprised, "Oh... well, I suppose it would make sense that they would have been contracted as third-party investigators by the mayor personally..." She shakes her head in thought, "I'm not sure if the books would be immensely useful since we'd need the mayor's own private books to find anything we'd need... we should just talk with the mayor."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 3, 2006)

Calming down he hears and hearing Dowlee's words (or maybe... probably the other way around).

"Yes... sounds... reasonable" but is still agitated

Then he looks at the dwarf
_Better I get used to this kind of people soon, for their own good_
and returns to the background.

Patch and the receptionist are taking their toll on Remen's patience... as well as certain cheater in a card game last night... 

OOC: right, but he now thinks they can perfectly be false names, of course, investigation is in place in his mind... but yet, the situation results frustrating, there the source of his small outburst


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 3, 2006)

Arak turns and glares meaningfully at Dowlee.

"We will need _all_ the books that depict the orphanage. I would not be surprised if that means we'll need to take over one of the rooms here for the rest of the day, since we are looking for anything that might shed light on this mystery."

Arak gives a subtle nod at the officious dwarf receptionist, and then winks at Dowlee.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Ghelve's countenance has not changed, and he looks on with an anxious expression, despite the lack of any obvious threat in the room.



Jon follows cautiously, almost whispering "wait..." to his new friend Liracor, but stops himself. He concentrates for a moment, and a the briefest of shimmers surround him a moment as he cautiously follows.

[OOC: _inertial armor_]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 3, 2006)

> "We will need all the books that depict the orphanage. I would not be surprised if that means we'll need to take over one of the rooms here for the rest of the day, since we are looking for anything that might shed light on this mystery."




"No way!" Remen looks exhasperated, as he might at any time dart through the door, giving temptative steps every so often. 

"We will speak with the mayor... you alone speak with the mayor if that's your wish..." adding a violent wave of the hand on the air "I won't stay here..." but he looks thoughtful... actually wondering what he could do instead.

Suddenly he calls Arak beside him, leaving Dowlee in front of the surly dwarf at the counter.
"What is it you want?" he asks in a cutting tone, the same he used with Patch when the janitor was not getting to the point.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 3, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: White room is the unexplored area.




OOC: That is correct. Thanks!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 3, 2006)

Arak glares down at Remen and hisses the answer quickly in a whisper.

"This ... person will not tolerate us disturbing her sense of order. I know I wouldn't. So we upset hers. Either we find something useful in the old maps -- like an entrance everyone has forgotten -- or she gets flustered into giving us what we want another way. Of course, undercutting me in front of her is an excellent way of letting her regain her footing and turning this all into a wasted excursion and putting the childrens' lives further at risk!"

Arak whirls back around, slamming his hands on the table and glowering down at the dwarf.

"Books, now. Investigator, now. No more delays!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak turns and glares meaningfully at Dowlee.



Dowlee is a bit put off by the glare, but she figures it's part of an act. _<Arak could be a bit nicer though... flies with honey and all that>_ She's a bit worried about Arak, but she looks at Remen, "I suppose it can't hurt to spend some time with books."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 3, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak leans forward, his knuckles on the commoner's desk, his face descending closer to hers.
> 
> "And whom did he have investigate the disappearances at the orphanage?" Arak looks back over his shoulder and nods at the books. "I see that you are a busy woman -- my companions can go through the books for anything of interest on their own. We will return them when we're finished. In the interim, I would speak with the one the mayor's office sent."



The receptionist does not seem rattled in the least by Arak's tone. Without batting an eye she answers, "Sir...I just told you. The Lord Mayor's office does not employ any investigators. Matters such as the investigation of disappearing people are left in the hands of the Town Watch. No one was sent. Please stop leaning on my desk."



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> *"Damn!"* Desperated at the uselessness of the mayor's people... or just unhelpful "bureocrats" "I knew of incompetence but..."
> 
> He states matter-of-factly, and with obvious disgust:
> "I think noone investigated the disapperences" then he looks at the dwarf in search of acknowledgement.
> ...



The receptionist observes Remen's histrionics coolly, but does not speak to him. With a slight shake of the head, she turns her attention instead to Dowlee.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee is a bit surprised, "Oh... well, I suppose it would make sense that they would have been contracted as third-party investigators by the mayor personally..." She shakes her head in thought, "I'm not sure if the books would be immensely useful since we'd need the mayor's own private books to find anything we'd need... we should just talk with the mayor."



Scratching idly at the light stubbly growth on her chin, the female dwarf answers, "The Lord Mayor is in meetings all day, he is not available to speak with you."



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Calming down he hears and hearing Dowlee's words (or maybe... probably the other way around).
> 
> "Yes... sounds... reasonable" but is still agitated
> 
> ...





			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak turns and glares meaningfully at Dowlee.
> 
> "We will need _all_ the books that depict the orphanage. I would not be surprised if that means we'll need to take over one of the rooms here for the rest of the day, since we are looking for anything that might shed light on this mystery."
> 
> Arak gives a subtle nod at the officious dwarf receptionist, and then winks at Dowlee.



"Sir, if you wish to request copies of city maps, you will need to fill out these requisition forms," says the receptionist. She digs in a drawer and begins pulling out paperwork. "Your requst will be processed within three to five business days."



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "No way!" Remen looks exhasperated, as he might at any time dart through the door, giving temptative steps every so often.
> 
> "We will speak with the mayor... you alone speak with the mayor if that's your wish..." adding a violent wave of the hand on the air "I won't stay here..." but he looks thoughtful... actually wondering what he could do instead.
> 
> ...





			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak glares down at Remen and hisses the answer quickly in a whisper.
> 
> "This ... person will not tolerate us disturbing her sense of order. I know I wouldn't. So we upset hers. Either we find something useful in the old maps -- like an entrance everyone has forgotten -- or she gets flustered into giving us what we want another way. Of course, undercutting me in front of her is an excellent way of letting her regain her footing and turning this all into a wasted excursion and putting the childrens' lives further at risk!"
> 
> ...





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee is a bit put off by the glare, but she figures it's part of an act. _<Arak could be a bit nicer though... flies with honey and all that>_ She's a bit worried about Arak, but she looks at Remen, "I suppose it can't hurt to spend some time with books."



The dwarven woman's eyes fall laconically on each of the three adventurers in turn, finally stopping on Arak. Then, she calmly says, "As I've already said, the Lord  Mayor is not receiving visitors today, and he did not hire any investigators. Anyone who has told you otherwise is mistaken. If you want copies of any maps or records in the city archives, fill out the paperwork. Otherwise, I suggest you leave before I summon the guards."

(OOC: The Diplomacy ship has long since sailed here, and it's pretty certain that this crusty dwarvess isn't going to be intimidated. Yes, even in Cauldron, that hideous monster 'bureaucracy' is alive and well!  )


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 3, 2006)

"Clearly, this city's experiment with 'democracy' has given us functionaries who care more for their personal pride than the lives of children." Arak glares down at the woman. "We throw over the divine order at our peril."

Arak turns his back on the woman, looking down at his companions.

"Well, that went poorly, but she may even be telling the truth," he says quietly, red-faced. "Perhaps one of you might have better results speaking with your fellows about the halfling. I pray your subtlety can accomplish what my pridefulness could not."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 3, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad starts with the black curtain and moves to investigate...



Flannad observes the display niche, but doesn't see anything too interesting regarding the curtain. It seems to be there just to provide a backdrop so the locksmith's wares are visible from the street. Turning toward the staircase, the gnome sees that Liracor is one step ahead of him.



			
				Question said:
			
		

> Spotting the stairs Liracor rushes for them...





			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon follows cautiously, almost whispering "wait..." to his new friend Liracor, but stops himself. He concentrates for a moment, and a the briefest of shimmers surround him a moment as he cautiously follows.



Liracor and then Jon follow Flannad into the back room. While Jon looks around cautiously, Liracor rushes quickly toward the staircase. Before he can ascend, he is startled by the thump of something landing hard on the floor next to him. He whirls to see a hairless, man-sized humanoid that has leapt unnoticed from the balcony, and landed right next to him. The creature has strange skin which shimmers in color, changing from light brown to dull gray. With a snarl, the creature lunges at Liracor with a rapier before the duskblade can react!







*COMBAT!*

Surprise Round:

The creature lunges at Liracor with its rapier, but the duskblade's chainmail harmlessly turns aside the thrust.

Round 1 Actions?

(OOC: Note that I've decided not to reveal the initiative order for this combat. It's an experiment, we'll see how it goes. It will require the players to anticipate and offer conditional actions. I'm trying to create combats that are more narrative/cinematic, and less mechanical.)

Map Key: L=Liracor, J=Jon, f=Flannad, 1=Enemy


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Jon looks agape at the creature, wracking his brain at what it might be. Noting the actions of his comrades, he tries to attack the strange creature's mind with a savage mental thrust!

[OOC: Knowlege (whatever Jon has) to see if he knows anything. Then _mind thrust_. Pretty much will not change unless its down by the time Jon goes.]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 3, 2006)

"Good afternoon" Sarcasm? yes, it's dripping sarcasm.

Once they are back outside Remen says: "we'd better get going to the Drunken Morkoth... until darkness falls there is no talk of the Laugh"
_But we could ask about two half elves..._


----------



## Legildur (Aug 4, 2006)

Flannad stands there shocked as the creature assaults Liracor.  Recovering his wits, the young whisper gnome draws his short sword and moves into a flank position (total defense).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Leaving, Dowlee is just amazed. _<... Let's...>_ "Hey, Arak? Thanks for trying, but why don't you take a little break from being the mouth? At least, let's discuss when you're going to try tactics like that next." _<At the very least, I've had a little practice being the mouth for Remen.>_ "I don't know where else to go, now, but the Drunken Morkoth."

On the way back, she pats Remen on the arm, "Are you okay? That dwarven lady wasn't very nice, but let's just put it behind us, eh?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 4, 2006)

Remen smiles at Dowlee's words, they have the curious quality to calm him down.

He sighs... "Well, we can always start asking about two half elves who stick around together... and start in that inn"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 4, 2006)

"There will not always be time to inform you in advance when conditions on the battlefield change and, indeed, the desire to discuss things, which I can only assume is a further manifestation of the _plague of democracy_, may well have hampered my efforts," Arak sniffs, pulling himself up haughtily. "I have already conceded things to you for the nonce. Indeed, the only avenues we are left with are ones more familiar to those of a lower station, which I am unfamiliar with, other than through my missionary work. But as I must strive towards greater humility, to gloat in such a situation suggests mine is not a burden that I bear alone."

Disheartened, he stumps along behind the two smaller figures, his face a deeper red than his usual sunburn.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Dowlee nods, "If they were Last Laugh, we don't want to draw too much attention to ourselves, either. We shold be careful..." She looks at Arak, as she's walking alongside Remen, "You can't assume everyone is against you, Arak. I understand we can't discuss everything prior, but let's try to remember that everyone in the town agrees that the kidnappings are horrible, and so we have more allies than enemies. In these ... lower avenues, you may be more useful as a muscle rather than a mouth. If things go awry, we'll need you even if you are unfamiliar with the circumstances. Remen's big, but he can be outnumbered. Keep an eye out, though." Dowlee tries to be encouraging, though given the circumstances it's not easy. _<He does mean well...>_


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 4, 2006)

[sblock=Dialogue]







			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Clearly, this city's experiment with 'democracy' has given us functionaries who care more for their personal pride than the lives of children." Arak glares down at the woman. "We throw over the divine order at our peril."
> 
> Arak turns his back on the woman, looking down at his companions.
> 
> "Well, that went poorly, but she may even be telling the truth," he says quietly, red-faced. "Perhaps one of you might have better results speaking with your fellows about the halfling. I pray your subtlety can accomplish what my pridefulness could not."





			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Good afternoon" Sarcasm? yes, it's dripping sarcasm.
> 
> Once they are back outside Remen says: "we'd better get going to the Drunken Morkoth... until darkness falls there is no talk of the Laugh"
> _But we could ask about two half elves..._





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Leaving, Dowlee is just amazed. _<... Let's...>_ "Hey, Arak? Thanks for trying, but why don't you take a little break from being the mouth? At least, let's discuss when you're going to try tactics like that next." _<At the very least, I've had a little practice being the mouth for Remen.>_ "I don't know where else to go, now, but the Drunken Morkoth."
> 
> On the way back, she pats Remen on the arm, "Are you okay? That dwarven lady wasn't very nice, but let's just put it behind us, eh?"





			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Remen smiles at Dowlee's words, they have the curious quality to calm him down.
> 
> He sighs... "Well, we can always start asking about two half elves who stick around together... and start in that inn"





			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "There will not always be time to inform you in advance when conditions on the battlefield change and, indeed, the desire to discuss things, which I can only assume is a further manifestation of the _plague of democracy_, may well have hampered my efforts," Arak sniffs, pulling himself up haughtily. "I have already conceded things to you for the nonce. Indeed, the only avenues we are left with are ones more familiar to those of a lower station, which I am unfamiliar with, other than through my missionary work. But as I must strive towards greater humility, to gloat in such a situation suggests mine is not a burden that I bear alone."
> 
> Disheartened, he stumps along behind the two smaller figures, his face a deeper red than his usual sunburn.





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee nods, "If they were Last Laugh, we don't want to draw too much attention to ourselves, either. We shold be careful..." She looks at Arak, as she's walking alongside Remen, "You can't assume everyone is against you, Arak. I understand we can't discuss everything prior, but let's try to remember that everyone in the town agrees that the kidnappings are horrible, and so we have more allies than enemies. In these ... lower avenues, you may be more useful as a muscle rather than a mouth. If things go awry, we'll need you even if you are unfamiliar with the circumstances. Remen's big, but he can be outnumbered. Keep an eye out, though." Dowlee tries to be encouraging, though given the circumstances it's not easy. _<He does mean well...>_



[/sblock]
With things having turned sour in their quest for information, Arak, Remen, and Dowlee find themselves outside the Drunken Morkoth in the midafternoon sunshine. While the air is cool, at least the clouds which delivered so much rain the day before have broken up. The dinner hour, and the reunion with Jon, Flannad, and Liracor, is still some time away, leaving the trio with some time to kill.

(OOC: There are still at least two hours before the appointed arrival time for the other half of the party. How will you spend the time? Let me know if you want to make skill checks...Gather Information, etc.)


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 4, 2006)

While bringing down a cold steak and a mug of cheap ale, Remen proposes the others to do something... useful "I'll go around ask the bartenders" *the last laf of the steak diasappears* "about half elves, want to follow?"

OOC: Gather Information +2


----------



## Question (Aug 4, 2006)

Liracor quickly recovers from the strange creatures attack. While trying to figure out what it is, he slashes at the creature with his sword, trusting his companions to quickly surround the thing.

OOC : Knowledge(Arcana) +6 if applicable? Or anything else.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 5, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad stands there shocked as the creature assaults Liracor.  Recovering his wits, the young whisper gnome draws his short sword and moves into a flank position (total defense).




As Flannad darts past the strange being, it takes a swipe at him with its rapier. Flannad easily sidesteps the swing, though, and slips behind the creature.



			
				Question said:
			
		

> Liracor quickly recovers from the strange creatures attack. While trying to figure out what it is, he slashes at the creature with his sword, trusting his companions to quickly surround the thing.




With Flannad distracting the creature, Liracor sees an opening. He strikes the creature with his longsword, drawing blood with a solid slash across its chest. (6 Damage)



			
				Question said:
			
		

> OOC : Knowledge(Arcana) +6 if applicable? Or anything else.



[sblock=Liracor Knowledge (Local) Check](OOC: Thinking quickly, Liracor recalls hearing of a wretched offshoot race of humanity called skulks. They have skin that can blend into their surroundings, and are notoriously hard to detect or track.)[/sblock]

The thing hisses at Liracor in pain, and slashes at him again with its rapier, but the duskblade easily parries the blow with his own sword.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon looks agape at the creature, wracking his brain at what it might be. Noting the actions of his comrades, he tries to attack the strange creature's mind with a savage mental thrust!
> 
> [OOC: Knowlege (whatever Jon has) to see if he knows anything. Then _mind thrust_. Pretty much will not change unless its down by the time Jon goes.]




[sblock=Jon Knowledge Check](OOC: Jon doesn't recognize the creature, and remains baffled about what it could be.)[/sblock]

A buzz fills the air as Jon's mind thrust assails the creature. Its eyes open wide in pain, and it sways on its feet for a moment, but it remains standing. (2 Damage)

Round 2 Actions?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 5, 2006)

Jon, seeing the creature well surrounded by his companions, looks for a way to block its escape. Seeing a table, he attempts to drag it in front of the curtain, meanwhile cautioning, "Alive! To to take it alive!"
[sblock=Psionics]*Active:* _inertial armor_, +4 AC
*PP:* 4/6[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> While bringing down a cold steak and a mug of cheap ale, Remen proposes the others to do something... useful "I'll go around ask the bartenders" *the last laf of the steak diasappears* "about half elves, want to follow?"



Dowlee doesn't eat as fast as Remen, so she picks up some pieces of meat with some extra bread and takes a last gulp of her ale. "Sure, can't hurt." She tags along, keeping an eye on her surroundings.

ooc: Gather Information +3


----------



## Question (Aug 5, 2006)

"Oh yes that might be difficult to do" Liracor replies to Jon's demand to take the creature alive. He tries anyway, trying to hit the creature with the flat of his blade.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 5, 2006)

Arak follows the two smaller individuals silently, thinking.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 5, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> While bringing down a cold steak and a mug of cheap ale, Remen proposes the others to do something... useful "I'll go around ask the bartenders" *the last laf of the steak diasappears* "about half elves, want to follow?"
> 
> OOC: Gather Information +2





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee doesn't eat as fast as Remen, so she picks up some pieces of meat with some extra bread and takes a last gulp of her ale. "Sure, can't hurt." She tags along, keeping an eye on her surroundings.
> 
> ooc: Gather Information +3




Remen and Dowlee, with Arak just a step behind, approach the Drunken Morkoth's bar, and begin to ask some discreet questions. Unfortunately, their queries are met with blank stares and shrugs. No one seems to have heard anything about this mysterious pair of half-elven 'investigators.'

The bartender turns away from the adventurers for a moment to take payment from an older man for his drinks and meal. The old man flips a gold piece into the bartender's hand, and turns to walk away. Suddenly, the bartender yells, "Gods! Not another one! This coin's a fake, Jed! One of those jester marked sovereigns again!"

Old Jed seems surprised, "What? I didn't know! I'm sorry, Bran, but it's all I got on me."

Bran looks upset, and is about to say something else. However, before the situation can escalate further, a gruff voice interrupts. "Well, we can't have unpaid bills and false currency spoiling such a lovely afternoon as this, can we? Allow me, goodman."  A well-dressed dwarf wearing a big, floppy hat drops a handful of coins on the counter and shouts, "Drinks for the house, courtesy of Tyro Amberhelm!"

Jed grabs the dwarf's hand and pumps it vigorously before he leaves. "Thanks, thanks a lot mister! I owe you one!"

Bran the bartender looks satisfied too, but he does examine Tyro's payment very carefully before he starts pouring drinks.

Actions?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 5, 2006)

Flannad thrusts with his sword, trying to work out why he put himself into this situation.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 5, 2006)

Arak turns to Bran, producing a gold coin from his purse.

"Friend, let me trade you a good coin for that one."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 6, 2006)

_Precious gold... Half a dwarf..._
Remen smiles when Arak leaves, even if it is just for a minute "Dowlee, hold Arak back while I'm at this... or tell him to inquire at... *that* man" and he moves away from *that* man and towards the dwarf...

As the patrons drown themselves on their mugs, Remen catches his rightful ale in his way to the dwarf
"Thanks" -rising his mug- "you sure are up to a card game, ain't you?" as he asks through signs to the barman to bring him a deck. "Remen's the name"

OOC: Does he notice anything strange on the dwarf?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2006)

*Combat at the Locksmith's Shop*

ROUND 2

The skulk, grimacing in rage and pain, makes another thrust at Liracor with its rapier, but the attack is stymied once again by the young man's armor. (Miss)



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon, seeing the creature well surrounded by his companions, looks for a way to block its escape. "Alive! Try to take it alive!"





			
				Question said:
			
		

> "Oh yes that might be difficult to do" Liracor replies to Jon's demand to take the creature alive. He tries anyway, trying to hit the creature with the flat of his blade.



Liracor, heeding Jon's call, smacks the creature on the head with the flat of his blade. Despite the awkwardness of the swing, the blade connects with a solid THWAK! The skulk's blue pupilless eyes roll back, and it crumples to the ground from the force of the blow, unconscious.  (Hit, 8 Damage, Nonlethal)

END COMBAT 

OOC: Dang skulk, couldn't even land one blow.  :\  Oh well, what's next?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 6, 2006)

Flannad whistles in appreciation of a job well done.  He immediately looks for Ghelve, and then scouts the remaining rooms while Jon and Liracor deal with the skulk.


----------



## Question (Aug 6, 2006)

Liracor sheathes his blade, and calls the gnome over...."You seemed to know this creature was hiding in the back room?" he askes.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2006)

Hearing Liracor's remark, Jon says, "Be kind to the gnome. I think he is a vicitim in this as well. I am sure he will tell us his horrid tale---once Flannad ensures that the rest of the area is secure." Keeping his place at the bottom of the stair near the soon to be prisoner, he keeps an anxious eye on Flannad as he moves upstairs.

To Ghleve, "Master Gnome, my we utilize some of your manacles to secure this villian?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 7, 2006)

ooc: Whizbang Dustyboots, check out the OOC thread.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad whistles in appreciation of a job well done.  He immediately looks for Ghelve, and then scouts the remaining rooms while Jon and Liracor deal with the skulk.



After the sounds of the battle have died, the red curtain parts, and Keygan comes cautiously through into the back room. He immediately notices the fallen skulk, and looks immensely relieved. "Thank you,"  he says as he breathes a sigh of relief. "Finally, we can talk without unfriendly ears listening in."

He doesn't seem to notice that Flannad has slipped away. (See below)



			
				Question said:
			
		

> Liracor sheathes his blade, and calls the gnome over...."You seemed to know this creature was hiding in the back room?" he askes.



Grimacing, Ghelve replies, "Of course. It, or one of its kind, has been here in my shop, constantly keeping watch over me, for more than three months."  He sighs, "Let me tell the whole story."

The locksmith continues, "My shop is built over a secret entrance to a place called Jzadirune. It's a small enclave that was inhabited by gnomish spellcasters, until disaster struck. The enclave was abandoned 75 years ago after a magical plague called the Vanishing swept through it. The disease caused several of Jzadirune's residents to slowly fade away into nothingness. The gnomes couldn't find a cure, so they were forced to abandon their homes and workshops.

"Apparently, Jzadirune is no longer abandoned, because three months ago, I was surprised by a gang of creatures that crept up from below and ambushed me here in my shop. Some of the creatures are like this one," he gestures toward the genderless, hairless, gray-skinned creature on the floor. "They usually come out in pairs or threes, and leave the shop wearing cloaks. Their skin allows them to blend in perfectly with their surroundings. The other type are shorter...sinister gnome-like creatures with pallid skin, large noses, and soft black hooves for feet. They wear black cloaks and cowls that help them hide in the shadows. These tall ones usually carry rapiers or light crossbows. The short ones carry sharp daggers. All of them are vile and nasty creatures.

"Anyway, that dreadfulful night, they overpowered me, and took Starbrow hostage. He's my familiar, my rat. They threatened to kill Starbrow unless I told them everything I knew about Cauldron. Well, once they found out I'd crafted most of the locks in the city, they made me create skeleton keys for them which would open all of my locks. I also had to give them a list of everyone in town to whom I've sold locks in the last ten years. I'm sure you can piece together the rest, with the disappearances and all.

The gnome pleads with sincerity, "Please, you've got to realize I'm not proud of what I've done. I know I put a lot of innocent folks in danger. But I knew they'd hurt me and Starbrow if I didn't cooperate. I know it's a lot to ask, but...do you think you might be able to help us? I can sense Starbrow is somewhere underground, and he's scared and hungry. And, once they find out what happened to this one...well, I can't bear to think what's going to happen to my poor rat."



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Hearing Liracor's remark, Jon says, "Be kind to the gnome. I think he is a vicitim in this as well. I am sure he will tell us his horrid tale---once Flannad ensures that the rest of the area is secure." Keeping his place at the bottom of the stair near the soon to be prisoner, he keeps an anxious eye on Flannad as he moves upstairs.
> 
> To Ghleve, "Master Gnome, my we utilize some of your manacles to secure this villian?"




"Oh...yes, of course." Ghelve turns to one of the chests in the middle of the room. He unlocks it with a key from the large keyring in his pocket, bending over somewhat awkardly to do so. He produces a length of chain and a strong-looking lock from the chest, and hands it to Liracor to bind the unconscious skulk. Then he looks on nervously, to see how his rescuers will respond to his story.

Meanwhile, Flannad scouts out the rest of the locksmith's shop. He discovers that the door to the remaining room on the first floor is locked. Then he moves up the staircase, and finds that there are two rooms leading off from the wooden balcony. 

The first is a richly appointed bedroom which holds furniture sized for a person of small stature. A coat rack sits by the door, while elsewhere in the room sit a cozy bed with a hand-sewn comforter, a clean bedpan, a chest of drawers at the foot of the bed, a wooden screen with birds painted on its panels, a wardrobe, and a small bookcase with some books and trinkets on it. A lantern sits atop a small end table by the bed. 

The second upstairs room is a kitchen that contains all the basic amenities, including a table with an hourglass resting atop it. A fireplace dominates one wall, with pots hanging from hooks on either side. Two cabinets with frosted-glass doors hold dishware and utensils. A half-barrel washbasin stands in the far corner next to a locked pantry.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 7, 2006)

Flannad ignores the kitchen, but his brow furrows as he enters the bedroom.  He finds it difficult to reconcile sleeping quarters fit for someone of his own small stature with Ghelve downstairs.  He checks behind the small screen and then examines the bookcase and wardrobe (if time permits) (ooc: Spot +7, Seach +8).  The young whisper gnome, although ignorant of the conversation below, does not wholly trust a gnome that would make himself large.


----------



## Question (Aug 7, 2006)

Liracor nods at the Ghelve's story. Starting to bind the unconcious skulk, he remarks "We were pretty lucky. We might never have spotted the skulk due to its natural camoflague. Thats what this creatures is....a skulk, a race of offshoots from humans. Not unlike how Duergar are an offshoot of Dwarves. I suspect it had orders to prevent anyone from poking around in the shop."

Stopping to take a breath, he continues "It seems our course is clear.....we must see to your safety and rescue your familiar to remove the hold these things have over you.  They probably have eyes and ears in the town guard, so we cant involve them. Where is the entrance to the underground city?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad ignores the kitchen, but his brow furrows as he enters the bedroom.  He finds it difficult to reconcile sleeping quarters fit for someone of his own small stature with Ghelve downstairs.  He checks behind the small screen and then examines the bookcase and wardrobe (if time permits) (ooc: Spot +7, Seach +8).  The young whisper gnome, although ignorant of the conversation below, does not wholly trust a gnome that would make himself large.




The painted screen is very finely wrought, and quite beautiful. There is nothing behind it, however.

The bookcase holds some mundane books, including a thick volume titled 'Building Better Locks.'

The wardrobe holds Keygan's clothes, including several small vests and three pairs of boots. Interestingly, there are trousers of two differing lengths...some have longer legs, some shorter.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 7, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The bookcase holds some mundane books, including a thick volume titled 'Building Better Locks.'
> 
> The wardrobe holds Keygan's clothes, including several small vests and three pairs of boots. Interestingly, there are trousers of two differing lengths...some have longer legs, some shorter.



Flannad wrinkles his nose trying to decipher the meaning of the clothes.  'An imposter?' he muses.  He momentarily considers borrowing the tome on locks, but decides its bulk prohibitive.  Leaving the bedroom, Flannad makes his way to the kitchen - something about the riddle stirs a memory for him.  He searches the stove (and underneath/behind it).


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad wrinkles his nose trying to decipher the meaning of the clothes.  'An imposter?' he muses.  He momentarily considers borrowing the tome on locks, but decides its bulk prohibitive.  Leaving the bedroom, Flannad makes his way to the kitchen - something about the riddle stirs a memory for him.  He searches the stove (and underneath/behind it).




Flannad notes that nothing appears to be out of place in the kitchen. Apparently, Ghelve is rather fastidious. He makes a thorough examination of the cooking fireplace, but doesn't see anything unusual about or within it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak turns to Bran, producing a gold coin from his purse.
> 
> "Friend, let me trade you a good coin for that one."



Bran answers quickly, "This? Well, sure, I can't see why you'd want a counterfeit sovereign, but here you go!" The barkeep flips the fake coin into Arak's outstretched hand and accepts the paladin's genuine coin with a smile.



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> _Precious gold... Half a dwarf..._
> Remen smiles when Arak leaves, even if it is just for a minute "Dowlee, hold Arak back while I'm at this... or tell him to inquire at... *that* man" and he moves away from *that* man and towards the dwarf...
> 
> As the patrons drown themselves on their mugs, Remen catches his rightful ale in his way to the dwarf
> ...



The dwarf sticks out a hand to shake Remen's. "Tyro Amberhelm, pleased to meet you! Sure, why not, I'll play a hand or two. I've got nothing better to do this afternoon."

(OOC: Remen doesn't notice anything unusual about the dwarf.)


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 7, 2006)

Remen shakes the offered hand and sits down, after shuffling the cards he lets the dwarf cut while he gulps down some of the free beberage. And he offers to game with a friendly pool of five gold, which he places at the middle of the table.

After Tyro places his own bet, Remen deals the cards...

Whenever he has contact with the dwarf's coins, he examines them, are they normal Sovereigns? (not as in fake, but as new or foreign coins)

OOC: Knowledge (local) +4 who is this guy? BTW: I'm not yet done with him


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2006)

Jon listens intently to the gnome's story. Though the gnome may have been a victim, he still tries to make sure he is not hiding something [Sense Motive Check].

After Ghelve manacles the skulk, Jon begins to admire his clock-like structure. At the same time, he asks, "What of the others? Have you seen them recently? Except them soon? Do they have common entry/exit times? Pray tell me if you have seen them take anyone with them? We will do our best for your rat, but we must help the children as well."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 8, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> He makes a thorough examination of the cooking fireplace, but doesn't see anything unusual about or within it.



Flannad gives up on his investigations.  He slips quietly back down the stairs, but doesn't go all the way down.  Instead sitting down on them so that if Ghelve sees him, he'll think that he was simply sitting there the entire time.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2006)

*The Drunken Morkoth*



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Remen shakes the offered hand and sits down, after shuffling the cards he lets the dwarf cut while he gulps down some of the free beberage. And he offers to game with a friendly pool of five gold, which he places at the middle of the table.
> 
> After Tyro places his own bet, Remen deals the cards...
> 
> ...




"Oh ho, we've got a high roller here!"  Tyro chuckles as he meets Remen's wager with five gold coins of his own. The dwarf smiles broadly as he watches Remen deal, then chuckles again as he arranges his cards, and takes a long pull from his wine glass.

Remen surreptitiously looks at Tyro's wager, but from where he sits, all the coins look genuine. They don't appear to be strange or foreign, but regular sovereigns in keeping with the local region's currency standards.

(OOC: Remen has never before met Tyro, so he doesn't know or recognize him. This is not unusual, as the Drunken Morkoth is a popular inn for travelers and visitors to Cauldron.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2006)

*Ghelve's Locks*



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad gives up on his investigations. He slips quietly back down the stairs, but doesn't go all the way down. Instead sitting down on them so that if Ghelve sees him, he'll think that he was simply sitting there the entire time.



Engrossed in talking with Jon and Liracor, Ghelve doesn't even seem to have noticed Flannad's absence.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon listens intently to the gnome's story. Though the gnome may have been a victim, he still tries to make sure he is not hiding something [Sense Motive Check].



As far as Jon can tell, Ghelve doesn't seem to be holding anything back.



			
				stongod said:
			
		

> After Ghelve manacles the skulk, Jon begins to admire his clock-like structure. At the same time, he asks, "What of the others? Have you seen them recently? Except them soon? Do they have common entry/exit times? Pray tell me if you have seen them take anyone with them? We will do our best for your rat, but we must help the children as well."



"I last saw others three...no, _four_ nights ago. They come up from below at random times, but they only leave the shop at night. And yes," the gnome continues with remorse, "I have seen them take people below. When last I saw them, they had four small figures, tightly bound. They took them down into Jzadirune, like the others before them...to what end, I cannot say."



			
				Question said:
			
		

> Liracor nods at the Ghelve's story. Starting to bind the unconcious skulk, he remarks "We were pretty lucky. We might never have spotted the skulk due to its natural camoflague. Thats what this creatures is....a skulk, a race of offshoots from humans. Not unlike how Duergar are an offshoot of Dwarves. I suspect it had orders to prevent anyone from poking around in the shop."
> 
> Stopping to take a breath, he continues "It seems our course is clear.....we must see to your safety and rescue your familiar to remove the hold these things have over you. They probably have eyes and ears in the town guard, so we cant involve them. Where is the entrance to the underground city?"



"Well, it's not so much a city as an enclave or stronghold, but...the entrance is right here." Ghelve walks to the wall of the staircase next to the red curtain. He selects another key from his keyring, and inserts it into a small groove in the wood paneling. With a loud squeal, a well-hidden secret door swings open to reveal a 10-foot-square landing at the top of a stone staircase that leads down into darkness.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2006)

Jon takes a look down the new passage and than to his companions. "We will need more than this to muster a force. In addition, we either need to question *that*"---pointing to the skulk---"or hand it over to the appropriate forces. Either way, we should fetch our companions. I suggest the two of you stay while I go?"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 8, 2006)

Flannad sticks his head through the stair railings in order to watch Ghelve unlock the secret door.

The whisper gnome shrugs his shoulders at Jon's suggestion.  "Maybe Master Ghelve here would like to contribute to our mission to rescue the children and his pet rat by providing some supplies?  Of course, that would also stand him in good stead with the authorities later."

"I'll help fetch the others if you like."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 8, 2006)

Arak examines the coin he just purchased in detail.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak examines the coin he just purchased in detail.




The coin appears to be made of genuine gold, and has the same shape and weight as a normal gold Sovereign. However, instead of being stamped with the familiar crown of the sovereign, it is stamped with a jester's face instead. The shape of the jester's hat resembles the crown of the genuine gold piece, so the difference is subtle, only noticeable upon close scrutiny.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 8, 2006)

"What an odd thing to bother doing," Arak muses, pocketing the coin for later consideration.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> The whisper gnome shrugs his shoulders at Jon's suggestion.  "Maybe Master Ghelve here would like to contribute to our mission to rescue the children and his pet rat by providing some supplies?  Of course, that would also stand him in good stead with the authorities later."



"Flannad, there is no reason to sound like we are extorting Master Ghelve. We are here to help. However, Master Ghelve, any information about this gnomish enclave you can tell my companions would be beneifical on our mission."


			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "I'll help fetch the others if you like."



Jon shakes his head smiling. "No, I think you should stay here with Liracor to hear anything else Master Ghelve has to say. I can make the approach quicker in any case, no offense."

OOC: If no one has any objects, thats what Jon will do---try to get the others.


----------



## Question (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC : No objections, get the others. We probably need the backup.

"Sounds like they are creatures of the night, by all accounts." Liracor muses. "Perhaps if we enter during the day we may catch them sleeping, or at least, unprepared. We seem to have the advantage of surprise, though i wouldnt put it past them to have heard of our inquiries."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll detail later, but basically, Remen engages in conversation, about why the dwarf is here, trying to catch (Sense Motive) any doubts shown. He says he is basically a tavern bouncer, but by day he's got not much work.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon takes a look down the new passage and than to his companions. "We will need more than this to muster a force. In addition, we either need to question *that*"---pointing to the skulk---"or hand it over to the appropriate forces. Either way, we should fetch our companions. I suggest the two of you stay while I go?"





			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad sticks his head through the stair railings in order to watch Ghelve unlock the secret door.
> 
> The whisper gnome shrugs his shoulders at Jon's suggestion.  "Maybe Master Ghelve here would like to contribute to our mission to rescue the children and his pet rat by providing some supplies?  Of course, that would also stand him in good stead with the authorities later."



Ghelve replies, "Of course, I'll do whatever I can to help you, though I'm not sure what you mean by supplies. I don't have much here in the shop that will do you much good in Jzadirune. What sort of supplies did you have in mind?"



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Flannad, there is no reason to sound like we are extorting Master Ghelve. We are here to help. However, Master Ghelve, any information about this gnomish enclave you can tell my companions would be beneifical on our mission."



Ghelve answers Jon, "Well, I did visit Jzadirune occasionally with my father when I was a young gnomeling, but that was many years ago. I do remember that the doors in Jzadirune are gear-shaped, and they open by rolling to one side or the other. I think many of them bore traps that only the gnomes could safely bypass. I also remember my father telling me about secret passages, but I don't know where any of them are." Ghelve pauses for a moment, then exclaims, "You know, I think I may even have a map of the enclave boxed up somewhere with my father's things! It may take a little while to find, but I'll gladly look for it if you like."



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> "I'll help fetch the others if you like."





			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon shakes his head smiling. "No, I think you should stay here with Liracor to hear anything else Master Ghelve has to say. I can make the approach quicker in any case, no offense."
> 
> OOC: If no one has any objects, thats what Jon will do---try to get the others.





			
				Question said:
			
		

> OOC : No objections, get the others. We probably need the backup.
> 
> "Sounds like they are creatures of the night, by all accounts." Liracor muses. "Perhaps if we enter during the day we may catch them sleeping, or at least, unprepared. We seem to have the advantage of surprise, though i wouldnt put it past them to have heard of our inquiries."



With the matter more or less settled, Jon quickly departs the locksmith's shop, and heads for The Drunken Morkoth. He hopes that the other half of their new fellowship is already there, for he has much new information to share.

This leaves Flannand and Liracor to consider preparations for a journey below-ground. There is also the matter of the unconscious skulk...what will the party do with it?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I'll detail later, but basically, Remen engages in conversation, about why the dwarf is here, trying to catch (Sense Motive) any doubts shown. He says he is basically a tavern bouncer, but by day he's got not much work.




While Arak and Dowlee chat nearby, Remen enjoys a few hands of cards with Tyro. The dwarf is in a good humor, and talkative enough, and Remen soon learns that he is a merchant from Sasserine, and is in Cauldron on an extended series of business negotiations. As they play, they discuss recent events in Cauldron, (particularly the disappearances "Dreadful pity, that."), the weather, and common urban myth ("There isn't _really_ a great tentacled beast that lurks in the lake, is there?")  Nothing the dwarf says seems suspicious or contradictory. In fact, Remen finds him to be an affable companion, and not a half-bad card player. He wins about as much as he loses, and after half-a-dozen hands, the two players are basically even.

Suddenly, the door of the Drunken Morkoth swings open, and Jon dashes in, looking a bit winded. He looks as though he has something important to say...


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Ghelve answers Jon, "Well, I did visit Jzadirune occasionally with my father when I was a young gnomeling, but that was many years ago. I do remember that the doors in Jzadirune are gear-shaped, and they open by rolling to one side or the other. I think many of them bore traps that only the gnomes could safely bypass. I also remember my father telling me about secret passages, but I don't know where any of them are." Ghelve pauses for a moment, then exclaims, "You know, I think I may even have a map of the enclave boxed up somewhere with my father's things! It may take a little while to find, but I'll gladly look for it if you like."



At the mention of the gear doors, the chatter in the back of Jon's head threatens to overcome him, but, still facing the gnome, he clamps down on them. _Gears... Yes! 'Doors with Teeth!_. Jon nods as if seeing a sudden revelation, then mentions to the Flannad, "Looks like we will again be needing your expertise."

~~~



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Suddenly, the door of the Drunken Morkoth swings open, and Jon dashes in, looking a bit winded. He looks as though he has something important to say...



Jon, while not particular out of shape, is not an athelete. Catching his breath, he has a hard time distinguishing between the Voices and the Morkoth's ambient voices, and for a moment looks dazed. Then, seeing the others, he makes his way to the paladin and halfling.

"Ah, Sir Arak. Mistress Dowlee. I believe I have found something of _vital_ interest to our investigation. If you would, please follow. We will need Master Remen as well. I will fill you in on our way. You can tell me of your progress as well."

OOC: Assuming everyone follows w/o too much hassle, Jon will fill them in on the odd gnome, the skulk, and the mysterious gnomish enclave they are using. Essentially, an instant replay. He will specifically talk about the "Curtain" (red curtain), "Below Cauldron" (the enclave) and "Doors with Teeth" (gear doors) clues of the augury.

And will need to wait until the others decide what to do with the skulk before arriving.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 9, 2006)

Flannad acquiesces to Jon's plan.

The young whisper gnomes scratches his chin as he ponders what aid that Master Ghelve might be able to provide them.  With Ghelve's offer on the map, Flannad decides to accompany him and speak with him about locks, as obviously the 'door with gears' is likely to challenge his own meagre skills.

"Liracor, why don't you sit on that skulk until the others arrive while I talk with Master Ghelve about locks?" he suggests, excited at the prospect of learning something from a master, as all locksmiths are also lockpicks!

"Master Ghelve, the door to Jzadirune.  You mentioned that it is trapped.  Do you know anything that would help me bypass those traps?  Or any special tools I may need?  Do you have any tools better than my own (ooc: masterwork thieves tools) that would help with locks and such?"

ooc: essentially just looking for any advice, knowledge or items that Ghelve may gift, advise or loan that would help with Search, Open Locks, Disable Device checks.  He'll save the more general questions about the enclave until the others arrive.


----------



## Question (Aug 9, 2006)

Liracor raises an eyebrow at Flannad. "Sit? I dont think we need to do that.....its not going anywhere. Although that does bring up the question of what we are going to do it with it when it wakes up, later, when we are down below. Master Ghelve, do you think you can keep watch over the skulk while we embark on the rescue mission?"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 9, 2006)

Flannad shrugs.  "It'll probably wake up sooner than we'd like.  And I'd as soon have it in the hands of the city watch when we're below than leave it here for Master Ghelve to watch over."


----------



## Question (Aug 9, 2006)

"Handing it to the city watch may tip our hand though." Liracor replies.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 9, 2006)

"To what?" asks Flannad.  "That we have found the source of the kidnappings?  I don't understand."


----------



## Question (Aug 9, 2006)

"Exactly! If they know we know where their hideout is they will try and make a run for it, This shop cant be the only entrance....they had to get in some other way in the first place. At best they will try and prepare for our attack, and we will lose the advantage of surprise." Liracor replies.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 9, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad acquiesces to Jon's plan.
> 
> The young whisper gnomes scratches his chin as he ponders what aid that Master Ghelve might be able to provide them.  With Ghelve's offer on the map, Flannad decides to accompany him and speak with him about locks, as obviously the 'door with gears' is likely to challenge his own meagre skills.
> 
> ...




Ghelve ascends to the second level of the shop as he talks to Flannad. "Unfortunately, my tools are a bit more complex than simple lockpicks and the like. They wouldn't do you much good unless you spent a long time learning the locksmith's trade. I'm sorry I can't be more help than that."

Ghelve enters his bedroom (presumably with Flannad right behind him). He unlocks the chest at the foot of his bed, and rummages around in the middle of three drawers. He tosses aside some scraps of paper, handwritten notes on the design of various locks, and then pulls out a map written on a tattered piece of coarse leather. "Here now, I think this may be of some use to you and your friends."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 9, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon, while not particular out of shape, is not an athelete. Catching his breath, he has a hard time distinguishing between the Voices and the Morkoth's ambient voices, and for a moment looks dazed. Then, seeing the others, he makes his way to the paladin and halfling.
> 
> "Ah, Sir Arak. Mistress Dowlee. I believe I have found something of _vital_ interest to our investigation. If you would, please follow. We will need Master Remen as well. I will fill you in on our way. You can tell me of your progress as well."
> 
> ...




OOC: Presumably, the other group will also fill in Jon, Flannad, and Liracor on what they have done and learned...Patch's connection to the Last Laugh, the not-so-successful attempt to learn anything at Cauldron's Town Hall, the counterfeit coin turning up at the Drunken Morkoth, etc.

It's not necessary to role-play the sharing of this info entirely, but a reaction here or there to something specific would be appropriate. Meanwhile, I assume that the others will want to accompany Jon back to Ghelve's Locks, but I'll wait for at least one of them to post as such.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 9, 2006)

_It was worth the try..._

"Good day then" says Remen as he rises from his seat and shakes the dwarf's hand "good game, hope we can repeat this"

Then he returns towards his companions, at Dowlee's inquiring look he shakes his head, and promptly asks Jon "What happened?"

OOC: he follows


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "What an odd thing to bother doing," Arak muses, pocketing the coin for later consideration.



Dowlee cocks her head. "You think?" She looks at the coin before Arak puts it away, "Jester mark, Last Laugh... I'm sure their influence isn't minor in the city. Did the gentleman say he didn't remember where he got the coin from?"

----------------------------



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon, while not particular out of shape, is not an athelete. Catching his breath, he has a hard time distinguishing between the Voices and the Morkoth's ambient voices, and for a moment looks dazed. Then, seeing the others, he makes his way to the paladin and halfling.
> 
> "Ah, Sir Arak. Mistress Dowlee. I believe I have found something of _vital_ interest to our investigation. If you would, please follow. We will need Master Remen as well. I will fill you in on our way. You can tell me of your progress as well."



Dowlee nods, and signals to Remen, if he sees her. She waits for him to be ready, regardless, hoping he finds some useful information.


			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> _It was worth the try..._
> 
> "Good day then" says Remen as he rises from his seat and shakes the dwarf's hand "good game, hope we can repeat this"
> 
> Then he returns towards his companions, at Dowlee's inquiring look he shakes his head, and promptly asks Jon "What happened?"



While Jon fills them in on the happenings at Ghelve's Locks, Dowlee nods with interest. "Those clues are really coming together. Interesting. Hopefully the children aren't too far from help now. Oh, and the creature didn't hurt any of you? How lucky. What an odd situation for a locksmith."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee cocks her head. "You think?" She looks at the coin before Arak puts it away, "Jester mark, Last Laugh... I'm sure their influence isn't minor in the city. Did the gentleman say he didn't remember where he got the coin from?"




OOC: Old Jed did not say, but he certainly did seem surprised that his coin was not authentic.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

*Ghelve's Locks*

Flannad looks over the map that Ghelve has provided, while he and Liracor discuss what to do with the unconscious skulk. Unable to agree on a solution to the problem, they wait for Jon to return.

After some time has passed, they hear the door of the shop open and close. Moments later, Jon, Remen, Dowlee and Arak come through the red curtain. The group is reunited, and excited about the collective progress that has been made in their mission.

(OOC: Okay, everyone has assembled at Ghelve's Locks. Let's try to wrap this scene up pretty quickly, and then I'll move you down into Jzadirune. Specifically, I need to know what you're doing with the skulk, and what arrangements/preparations are you making for the journey below-ground.)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

Jon rubs his chin at the other's stories, especially regarding Patch and the mayor's office. "Seems the authorities may not be fully willing to help, which is unfortunate. And the Last Laugh's continued involvement is distrubing." He says little else on the journey, lost in thought.

~~~

Once back at the shop, Jon notices the skulk is still unconscious. "I say we try to question him. Dowelee, if you can heal him a bit, perhaps mundanely, I will try to make him cooperative. Then, we will have a better idea on our next response."

OOC: Assuming no objections, use _attraction_ on the skulk, while he is unconcious if that will guarantee success, conscious otherwise. Then have Dowlee use a Heal check to bring it awake then question it. I can out line the questions if desired.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Assuming no objections, use _attraction_ on the skulk, while he is unconcious if that will guarantee success, conscious otherwise. Then have Dowlee use a Heal check to bring it awake then question it. I can out line the questions if desired.




(OOC: I'm going to rule that the skulk will have to be conscious for Jon to use his Attraction power on it. For that to happen anytime soon, it will need to receive some healing. It won't wake on its own for another 5 hours of game time....Liracor walloped it pretty good!   )


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 10, 2006)

"Faith in the democratic institutions seems obviously misplaced at this juncture. But if man has failed us, so far the gods have not. Let us remand this creature to the keeping of St. Cuthbert and his clergy."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Faith in the democratic institutions seems obviously misplaced at this juncture. But if man has failed us, so far the gods have not. Let us remand this creature to the keeping of St. Cuthbert and his clergy."



Getting a better look at the skulk's wounds, Jon sighs and agrees. "We will not be able to heal it soon enough. I do not know if haste is required, but if we could have some words with it before we entered the enclave, we would be better informed. Even if the Cuthbert priests will not heal it, they will at least be able to decide how justice should be done."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Dowlee looks at Jon and Arak, and then at Remen, shrugging. "I'm not great at this, but okay..." She looks over the creature's wounds and requests some cloth to bind any obvious wounds. "Well, he's not dying, there's not a _lot_ I can do for him unless I use a bit of magic..."

ooc: Is the skulk bound? Dowlee will insist he is tied to something, first, before she does anything. She'll use a spell if so asked, but remember a 1st level character doesn't get a lot of those things--she has cure lights but not cure minors.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: Is the skulk bound? Dowlee will insist he is tied to something, first, before she does anything. She'll use a spell if so asked, but remember a 1st level character doesn't get a lot of those things--she has cure lights but not cure minors.



OOC: He's manacled. Jon has decided that healing it will probably not be useful for us to do; thus the go-to-the-Church suggestion.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

"That thing..." Remen stares at the manacled creature "the only thing I heard about all this was some rumors about strange fellows in the dark... the must be real good at hiding their track" from the tone of his voice, he doesn't like that at all. 

_Always know where you stand... knowing who is beside you is integral part of it_

"After we question him, do with him whatever you will..."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

(OOC: It seems that a consensus has been reached...close enough, anyway!   )

Although the party is eager to descend into Jzadirune before the skulk sentry's absence is noted, they also wish to learn what the thing knows before they blindly enter the enclave. With that in mind, the group decides to deliver the unconscious creature to the Church of St. Cuthbert. (OOC: Not sure if everyone wants to go to the church or not, but I've made some assumptions. In any case, I'm not expecting this to take long...) 

The skulk is borne between Arak and Remen with one of Ghelve's old sheets draped over it, so as not to attract _too_ much undue attention. Even so, some local townsfolk do stop to stare at the odd procession traveling through the streets. Still, the party arrives uneventfully at the church. Arak and Remen, now quite tired, are grateful to lay the creature down on the cold stone.

Within moments, Jenya Urikas has been summoned and appraised of the situation. She seems pleased that the party has learned much, and divined a part of the Star of Justice's riddle. She agrees, "I can see that it would be best to learn what this creature knows before entering the gnome stronghold. I will heal it, so that you may speak with it. Is it securely bound?" Satisfied that the skulk is locked up tight, Jenya intones a prayer to St. Cuthbert. As she prays, the creature's wounds begin to close...then suddenly, its eyes snap open. Immediately, it begins thrashing back and forth, and howling frantically. The chains binding it hold fast, but the beast is raising quite a ruckus. It certainly doesn't seem anything close to cooperative. Jenya looks over to Jon, saying, "I believe this is your line of expertise, Master Telnbalm?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

"Does it understand thet if it doesn't cooperate it is ending up dead?" not asking anyone in particular, just allowing those words to fall upon the skulk.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

Jon nods at the priest, and then concentrates on the skulk. The Voices rise within him, accompanined by a rising hum in the room. It gets louder and then---nothing.

OOC: _attraction_ on the skulk.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon nods at the priest, and then concentrates on the skulk. The Voices rise within him, accompanined by a rising hum in the room. It gets louder and then---nothing.
> 
> OOC: _attraction_ on the skulk.




The skulk stops its noisome thrashing, and settles down. It focuses its creepy pupilless blue eyes on Jon and says, "What you want? Let that one not hurt me." It seems to mean Remen.

(OOC: Okay, now it's behaving well enough that you can talk to it. Fire away with the questions!)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 10, 2006)

"You stand upon hallowed ground, creature. Help us undo the damage that has been done, or be very certain of the state of your soul and your readiness to meet your makers."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The skulk stops its noisome thrashing, and settles down. It focuses its creepy pupilless blue eyes on Jon and says, "What you want? Let that one not hurt me." It seems to mean Remen.



Jon tries to keep its attention on him, as the power compels him to listen only to him. "As Sir Arak says, you may be spared if you answer our questions. First, why are you kidnapping people of Cauldron? Who sent you, and how do they identify who to take? What do they want with the taken? Second, when will your pressence be missed? When you are missed, will reinforcements be sent? Lastly, where are the kidnapped ones taken? Who and what guards it, and how can be bypass them any traps in our way?"

_Hope he answers a few of them truthfully. The second is the most important, in some sense. Gives us time._


----------



## Legildur (Aug 11, 2006)

Flannad simply accompanies the group (unless Ghelve would tolerate him being around) and allows them to manage the interrogation of the skulk.  But what he is really interested in is what assistance the church may lend in their planned descent? He'll save that question until the end. (ooc: sorry for the tardy reply, but my subscription to the thread seems to have failed)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "You stand upon hallowed ground, creature. Help us undo the damage that has been done, or be very certain of the state of your soul and your readiness to meet your makers."



The skulk snarls at Arak, "Not afraid! We kill you!"



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon tries to keep its attention on him, as the power compels him to listen only to him. "As Sir Arak says, you may be spared if you answer our questions. First, why are you kidnapping people of Cauldron? Who sent you, and how do they identify who to take? What do they want with the taken? Second, when will your pressence be missed? When you are missed, will reinforcements be sent? Lastly, where are the kidnapped ones taken? Who and what guards it, and how can be bypass them any traps in our way?"
> 
> _Hope he answers a few of them truthfully. The second is the most important, in some sense. Gives us time._



The skulk turns back to Jon, his mental abilities causing it to behave much more civilly towards him. "We grab people for Kazmojen. Mostly, we grab who is easy, we use special keys. Last time, Kazmojen say he want young ones, so we grab those. Kazmojen sell grabbed people to someone else. Others will come when Kazmojen say grab more people, only then. When we grab people, we give them to mean orange-skins. They take them down on platform. Don't know where they go after. You let me go now?" 



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad simply accompanies the group (unless Ghelve would tolerate him being around) and allows them to manage the interrogation of the skulk.  But what he is really interested in is what assistance the church may lend in their planned descent? He'll save that question until the end.



Jenya gently reminds Flannad, "We have already given you six healing potions, remember? The church's coffers are not so full that we can give away more. You've made excellent progress, but the children are still missing. Prove yourselves in this, and your reward will come. Arak understands this. St. Cuthbert does not look favorably on a job half done."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The skulk turns back to Jon, his mental abilities causing it to behave much more civilly towards him. "We grab people for Kazmojen. Mostly, we grab who is easy, we use special keys. Last time, Kazmojen say he want young ones, so we grab those. Kazmojen sell grabbed people to someone else. Others will come when Kazmojen say grab more people, only then. When we grab people, we give them to mean orange-skins. They take them down on platform. Don't know where they go after. You let me go now?"



Jon thinks on this a moment. Asking for the map from Flannad and Liracor, he shows it to the skulk. "Where is this Kazmojen? Where are the rest of you gathered? And where is this pit you speak of? Tell me of this Kazmojen---what is he? A shaman? Warrior? Mage? Every answer assists your fate."



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Jenya gently reminds Flannad, "We have already given you six healing potions, remember? The church's coffers are not so full that we can give away more. You've made excellent progress, but the children are still missing. Prove yourselves in this, and your reward will come. Arak understands this. St. Cuthbert does not look favorably on a job half done."



Jon turns to the priestess a moment with a look at the gnome. "He means no harm, Priestess. You have given significant aid already, the augury being chief among them."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 11, 2006)

Arak doesn't take his eyes from the skulk, nor his hand from his sword hilt.

"Rendering justice is work for a calloused hand, not a pampered one. We need no further help, just your prayers, Mother Jenya."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon thinks on this a moment. Asking for the map from Flannad and Liracor, he shows it to the skulk. "Where is this Kazmojen? Where are the rest of you gathered? And where is this pit you speak of? Tell me of this Kazmojen---what is he? A shaman? Warrior? Mage? Every answer assists your fate."



The skulk answers, "Kazmojen down more, take platform here down." The skulk points to a spot on the map. "Others all over, no gatherings. Kazmojen is warrior, not like you, not like me...not like anyone. Do not fight, Kazmojen will kill. You let me go now?"

(OOC: The attached map shows the spot where the skulk pointed.)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2006)

Jon turns to the others. "Any other questions?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon turns to the others. "Any other questions?"



 Dowlee looks at the map, and back at Jon. "How safe is it down there? It can't be just as easy as walking the path."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee looks at the map, and back at Jon. "How safe is it down there? It can't be just as easy as walking the path."




"No no, not safe. My people not want you there. Short dark ones not want you there. Will fight you, kill you. Doors kill you too." The skulk smiles as though it finds this funny.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 11, 2006)

"... The _doors_ kill?" Dowlee pauses to think, "Do the doors have teeth? What makes it dangerous down there?" _<The augury is making a lot of sense...>_


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "... The _doors_ kill?" Dowlee pauses to think, "Do the doors have teeth? What makes it dangerous down there?" _<The augury is making a lot of sense...>_




The skulk chortles evilly. "Doors kill you, doors kill you! Go and see! Hee hee!" Obviously, its nasty streak is still alive and well, and its inclination to like Jon does not extend to his friends.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The skulk chortles evilly. "Doors kill you, doors kill you! Go and see! Hee hee!" Obviously, its nasty streak is still alive and well, and its inclination to like Jon does not extend to his friends.



"The traps on the gear doors. How do we get by them? How do we not get killed by the doors? After all, you and yours do not."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "The traps on the gear doors. How do we get by them? How do we not get killed by the doors? After all, you and yours do not."




The skulk answers Jon, "There are keys. Don't know where. We just use tunnels. With tunnels, don't need doors."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

"A dwarf?" Remen simply asks Jon about it.

The malice in the creature, its total disregard of life, and its criptic answers are taking a heavy toll on the dark-haired man's patience... even the two words inquiring about the dwarf sound like an effort, as if he is containing himself...


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "A dwarf?" Remen simply asks Jon about it.



Jon shrugs and directs the question at the skulk. "Who are these short, dark ones? Dwarves? Gnomes likes him?"---points to Flannad---"Are they in one area or all around? Are your people in one area or all around?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon shrugs and directs the question at the skulk. "Who are these short, dark ones? Dwarves? Gnomes likes him?"---points to Flannad---"Are they in one area or all around? Are your people in one area or all around?"




The skulk glances at Flannad, then sneers. "Not like him...same size, but not like him. They are all around, my people are all around. They will get you."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

"I was actually thinking about the augury..." Remen clenches his mouth, doing an effort... until he decides to get outside for a breath of fresh air...


----------



## Question (Aug 11, 2006)

"Well Ghelve did mention that there were gnome like creatures. If i would make a guess, they are like the skulks, a wretched off shoot of the gnome race, probably with evil leanings as well." Liracor chips in.

"We can logically conclude that this Kazmojen isnt of a widely recognised race, and is neither a skulk or a gnome-like creature. Hmm judging from the abductions, especially that of young orphans, Kazmojen may be a minor fiend-like creature. Or possibly undead. Pity we cant charm the skulk into describing more freely."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 11, 2006)

Arak raises an eyebrow at Liracor's assertions.

"We have seen city guards in Last Laugh make-up. Men, dwarves, elves and gnomes are absolutely capable of such depravity. To blame fiends is to apologize for the sinners we have already encountered. Justice shall be rendered and an example made for those of wavering moral standards."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2006)

Jon looks at the others. "I believe I have asked all there is. Let us leave this one in the Cuthbertite's care for its final justice."

Taking the others aside, Jon states, "It appears we are not under a dire time pressure. I suggest we rest and approach in the morning. I have already depleted much of my strength today."


----------



## Question (Aug 12, 2006)

"Ah but from the Skulk's word, it would seem this Kazmojen is "not like us". It seems to me that means that he isnt of a common race at the very least."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 12, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon looks at the others. "I believe I have asked all there is. Let us leave this one in the Cuthbertite's care for its final justice."
> 
> Taking the others aside, Jon states, "It appears we are not under a dire time pressure. I suggest we rest and approach in the morning. I have already depleted much of my strength today."



Jon's suggestion seems agreeable to everyone, so the party turns to leave the temple. As Jon turns away from the skulk, it starts to howl and thrash violently once again, screaming, "NOOOOO! You let me go! Let me gooooo!"

Jenya raises her voice to be heard over the skulk's cries, "We will do our best to care for the creature here, but if it cannot be calmed, we may have no choice but to turn it over to the town watch. Still, we will try not to do so. Go under the protection of St. Cuthbert, our prayers are with you."

The party soon disperses for the night, each retiring to his respective inn or home. A good night's sleep is the order of the day, although it may be hard to come by in the excitement of the journey to come.

(OOC: If anyone wishes to do anything specific for the balance of the evening, please insert it here. Otherwise, I'll go ahead and advance to the next day.)
-------------------------------------------------------
*Freeday, Ready'reat the 21st*

The group assembles early at Ghelve's Locks, as prepared as they can be for what awaits them below the surface. Although his business is not yet open at this early hour, Keygan Ghelve expectantly lets the party inside. As he does, the group cannot help but notice his much diminished stature. In response to any questions or puzzled looks, the gnome mumbles, "I usually only wear my stilts during business hours. Don't like customers looking down on me..." 

After all last-minute details have been checked, and the party is completely ready to go, Keygan unlocks the secret door under the stairs again, and says, "Thank you for doing this for me...and for Starbrow. I don't know whether you'll be able to rescue any of the stolen townspeople...but all of Cauldron will be in your debt if you can. Good luck to you!"

With that, the party steps forth into the unknown. The stone staircase, its steps shrouded with cobwebs and dust, descends twenty feet to a ten-foot-square landing that bends to the right and plunges into darkness. An empty iron torch sconce is mounted to one wall of the landing.

(OOC: Okay, you're going in!  The group will need a light source to able to go any further, so we'll hold up here to take care of that, and for some role-playing opportunity. I am presuming that the marching order I presented in the OOC thread is acceptable to all of you.)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 12, 2006)

Jon, remembering his annoyance at not having pen and paper earlier, makes sure to get some on his return trip. He also picks up a few sundries. To the others, he asks whether they plan on trying to make a straight shot for the tunnel, or are they anxious to explore the entire complex?

~~~

Jon takes out a torch, lights it, and examines the map the gnome gave them. "I am not sure where we are on this yet. Best be careful."

[OOC: Bought 10 sheets of parchment, a vail of ink, an inkpen, 10 pc. chalk, and flint and steel for a total of 11 gp, 2 sp.]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 12, 2006)

Arak kneels and prays silently.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 12, 2006)

"We should probably go straight to the children, if we can." Dowlee looks at everyone, "Once we know they're home and safe, we can explore down here at our leisure."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 12, 2006)

Arak stands again.

"Yes, the children's safety is our first priority. And after that, justice."


----------



## Question (Aug 12, 2006)

"Just watch out for the doors with teeth, or whatever other surprises they have in store for us." Liracor, at the back, advises.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 12, 2006)

"Very well. Let on, fearless gnome."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 13, 2006)

"On into the darkness then" 

"I have a silent step," he looks at the gnome "I could go just behind to cover you..."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 13, 2006)

In the flickering light of Jon's torch, the party continues down to the landing, then turns and descends another set of stairs to a second landing. From here, the staircase descends another twenty feet before opening into a room. From this landing can be heard strange sounds emanating from the chamber below, specifically chirping birds, rustling leaves, and cheery giggles. The landing itself is bare save for another empty iron torch sconce mounted on the south wall. 

(OOC: I put a red dot on the map. Think of it as a 'You Are Here' marker.)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 13, 2006)

Flannad licks his lips.  He knows that now his life, and those of the others and the children, may depend on his skills.  He listens carefully for a moment before checking the stairs briefly for any traps. (OOC: Listen/Spot +7, Search +8, Hide +16, Move Silently +12)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 13, 2006)

Jon ponders on the sound. _Can't be natural? Gnomish decoration?_

With the map in hand, Jon thinks he knows where they are. "I think we are here. Should gives us an idea how to navigate now."

[OOC: Green dot is "I think we're here"; red "X" is skulk's info.]


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 13, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad licks his lips.  He knows that now his life, and those of the others and the children, may depend on his skills.  He listens carefully for a moment before checking the stairs briefly for any traps. (OOC: Listen/Spot +7, Search +8, Hide +16, Move Silently +12)




Aside from the strange sounds coming from the room below, Flannad doesn't hear anything. Everything looks clear to the whisper gnome as well; he doesn't find any traps.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 13, 2006)

"There are too many stairs for my taste." Dowlee pulls out her bow, her eyes searching the darkness in front of the group. "Shouldn't we be also looking for tunnels?" _<Probably none in the stairway... though I'm just being paranoid...>_


----------



## Question (Aug 13, 2006)

"Someone want to go take a look first?" Liracor whispers.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 13, 2006)

Flannad gestures for silence as he searches.  Assuming he finds nothing, he volunteers to look into the room, relying on his stealth.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 14, 2006)

Dowlee's comment notwithstanding, there are no signs of any tunnels, and so it seems clear that the party's only recourse is to proceed down the last flight of stairs. Everything looks clear to Flannad, so the group proceeds.

The staircase ends at a forty-foot-square room with a ten-foot-high ceiling. A slight draft blows into the room from a ten-foot-wide open passage in the far wall, directly across from the stairs. Two four-foot-diameter circular doors are set into the middle of the south wall. Each door is made of wood and framed with a ring of mortared stones. The westernmost door is closed and inscribed with a strange glyph. The easternmost door bears a different glyph but rests half-open. The half-open door reveals an iron rim of gear-like teeth, and dim light spills from the chamber beyond. Mounted to the walls of the room are twelve tarnished copper masks. The masks are two feet tall and cling four feet above the floor. Each one depicts a smiling gnome's visage. The soft giggling, chirping, and rustling noises seem to pour from the very walls.

[sblock=Flannad, Language]Flannad immediately recognizes the glyphs on the two doors. In fact, they are letters of the gnomish alphabet. The closed, westernmost door is marked with the letter 'J', while the half-open, easternmost door is marked with the letter 'A'.[/sblock]

(OOC: In addition to the updated map, I've put a diagram of the gear doors below. The first diagram shows only a door, while the second shows how the door rolls into its frame to open.)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 14, 2006)

"I don't like this," whispers Flannad.  "Beware the doors with teeth.  Isn't that what it said?"

"J and A.  Can you make sense of that?" he asks no one in particular.  "That's the runes - in gnomish."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

Jon moves catiously to see into the half-open door room. "Labels, like those in a flophouse?" he responds to the gnome's question.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Dowlee nods. _<Beware the doors with teeth...>_ "Doesn't that mean we shouldn't be using those doors anyway?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 14, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon moves catiously to see into the half-open door room...




Jon notes that the door has been wedged open with a chunk of stone, leaving a crescent-shaped gap just large enough for a person to squeeze through. It's hard to make out much detail, but he does see a number of shapes against the wall that look like cots. Everything beyond the door is covered with dust and cobwebs, so it's hard to see much else.


----------



## Question (Aug 14, 2006)

"J and A? Those could stand for a lot of things. If i had to make a guess however, i would say the J might lead to a jail, while the A could lead to an armory. We need to use the doors, or we will never get anywhere. Pity that Ghelve doesnt know more about this enclave...." 

"Flaanad, can you check for traps on the doors?" Liracor askes.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 14, 2006)

Arak whistles quietly and tunelessly through the gap between his front two teeth, glowering as he watches the others work.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> "J and A? Those could stand for a lot of things. If i had to make a guess however, i would say the J might lead to a jail, while the A could lead to an armory. We need to use the doors, or we will never get anywhere. Pity that Ghelve doesnt know more about this enclave...."



"Didn't I show you the map? I'm sure we are here," Jon points. "I do not think those go where we need. Though, if one is an armory---that could be valuable."

[OOC: Map here. We are at the green dot.]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Dowlee goes to the only complete wall of the room--opposite the two doors. "According to that creature, we should be able to get where we need without using any doors." She starts to search the wall, looking for inconsistancies. "Could someone help me?"

ooc: Search +0


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee goes to the only complete wall of the room--opposite the two doors. "According to that creature, we should be able to get where we need without using any doors." She starts to search the wall, looking for inconsistancies. "Could someone help me?"



"We do not, probably. There is the corridor to the west of here. I think that if we decide not to search these room, we should just go as far as we can without using the doors."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 14, 2006)

Mostly ignoring the speech about J's and A's, looking at the doors and pondering about them...

"Well..." Retrieving one of the shortswords obtained the previous night, he places it so that it would stop the gears should the door start closing "these wouldn't happen be enchanted, right?", and listens intently for any sound coming from inside: With clear intentions to enter after he's satisfied.

OOC: Listn check, doesn't enter yet


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Dowlee looks at Jon and shrugs, "I figured this was as good a place as any to sta--"

Seeing Remen suddenly quiet and listen to the door, Dowlee goes to that side of the room, bow drawn, ready to enter right after him.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 15, 2006)

Flannad looks at the map as well.  "I'll search the doors, but I don't see much purpose in it as we don't need to go there," he says (ooc: Search result 28 with Take 20).


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee goes to the only complete wall of the room--opposite the two doors. "According to that creature, we should be able to get where we need without using any doors." She starts to search the wall, looking for inconsistancies. "Could someone help me?"
> 
> ooc: Search +0




Dowlee looks over the north wall, but she does not find anything that seems out of place.



			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Well..." Retrieving one of the shortswords obtained the previous night, he places it so that it would stop the gears should the door start closing "these wouldn't happen be enchanted, right?", and listens intently for any sound coming from inside: With clear intentions to enter after he's satisfied.
> 
> OOC: Listn check, doesn't enter yet




Remen jams one of the short swords at the base of the gear door, as an extra precaution (although the chunk of stone already there seems effective by itself).

He listens at the door, but doesn't hear anything from the other side. He only hears the chirps and giggles that permeate this room.



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee looks at Jon and shrugs, "I figured this was as good a place as any to sta--"
> 
> Seeing Remen suddenly quiet and listen to the door, Dowlee goes to that side of the room, bow drawn, ready to enter right after him.




Dowlee crosses the room to cover Remen's entrance into the next room. As she passes one of the copper masks on the walls, she is startled as its mouth moves and a high-pitched voice suddenly emanates forth from the smiling face. It says:

'Welcome to Jzadirune - behold the wonder!
But beware, ye who seek to plunder.
Traps abound and guardians peer
Beyond every portal, behind every gear.'

Having recited this verse, the mask falls silent.



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad looks at the map as well.  "I'll search the doors, but I don't see much purpose in it as we don't need to go there," he says (ooc: Search result 28 with Take 20).




Flannad studiously examines each of the gear doors in the southern wall. After a thorough examination he discovers that each door is indeed trapped! 

The western 'J' door holds a mechanical trap...tiny openings that seem as though they will release a gaseous substance when the door is opened.

The eastern (partially opened) 'A' door shows evidence that it held some sort of magical trap, but it seems that trap has already been set off. Flannad sees no danger in the door presently.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 15, 2006)

Flannad, though curious about the rooms and the doors, is not inclined to enter.  After a brief inspection from the outside the room he turns to the others and whispers.  "Closed door has a mechanical trap.  The open door was magically trapped, but not any longer."

"By the map, the children aren't in there," he adds quietly and pads quietly to the exit to scout the way out before checking with the party as to which direction that would like to head in. (OOC: Spot/Listen +7, Move Silently +12, Hide +16)


----------



## Question (Aug 15, 2006)

"You mean the map shows clear corridors all the way to the room with the children? I dont recall that......" Liracor says sceptically.

"The skulk said they used small tunnels to bypass the doors. Im not sure we can fit in, and it would be a bad place to fight if we needed to."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2006)

Jon looks at the map. "There are four doors we will have to get through, unless they have been bypassed somehow, accordind to the map."

[OOC: Green---potential trail. Circles---doors]


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad, though curious about the rooms and the doors, is not inclined to enter.  After a brief inspection from the outside the room he turns to the others and whispers.  "Closed door has a mechanical trap.  The open door was magically trapped, but not any longer."
> 
> "By the map, the children aren't in there," he adds quietly and pads quietly to the exit to scout the way out before checking with the party as to which direction that would like to head in. (OOC: Spot/Listen +7, Move Silently +12, Hide +16)




Flannad looks down the hallway, and sees that the corridor extends for 40 feet, then ends at another gear door in the west wall, while the corridor extends north and south in a T junction. It looks like there is another glyph on the door, but its details cannot be made out from here. Flannad doesn't see or hear anything unusual.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 15, 2006)

Flannad returns briefly from his initial inspection of the corridor.  He nods silently at Jon's suggested route.  If Jon get's acceptance from the others, then Flannad will commence to scout the green path, pausing to listen at each door they pass them.  (ooc: Flannad using all his stealth ability to remain hidden etc)  He keeps his eyes peeled, knowing the skulk's hiding ability and that other gnomes are likely about.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2006)

"Remen, if you wish to look into that room, please do so quickly. But I do not think we have time to search every room of this place. It has already been two days at least; I would hate to keep the children longer than needed." Jon thinks a moment. "And it is possible that the darker inhabitants of this place may of removed anything that may have been useful to us in any case."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 15, 2006)

Flannad will ignore the door at the T-intersection.  Assuming everyone is ready, the young whisper gnome will lick his lips and move carefully down the corridor and turn left, following the suggested path.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 15, 2006)

Arak nods in agreement with Jon.

"Our goal is the children, whose danger grows the longer we delay. Lead on, Flannad."

The paladin pulls his greatsword from its sheath, eyeing the now-silent mask warily.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Dowlee stays behind Remen--if he's going in that room, she's not going to leave him behind.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 15, 2006)

Remen -speechless- staggers for a second and turns back, away from the door, to cover Flannad's back again. Weapons drawn.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 16, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad will ignore the door at the T-intersection.  Assuming everyone is ready, the young whisper gnome will lick his lips and move carefully down the corridor and turn left, following the suggested path.



With the majority of the party having convinced Remen that the rescue of the kidnapped children must be the group's top priority, Flannad leads the way to the west. 

The whisper gnome notes that the door opposite the passage is inscribed with a different glyph...the gnomish letter 'Z'. A quick listen at the door reveals no sound from the other side.

Looking to the north, Flannad sees that there are four more gear doors that way, two on the west wall and two on the east. After 50 feet, the passage ends in a stone wall.

Turning to the south, Flannad sees three more gear doors, two on the west side and one on the east side. After 60 feet, just past the last two circular doors, this passage too ends in a stone wall. Dust and debris cover the floor.

With no obvious dangers seen or heard, Flannad pauses to let the rest of the party catch up to him.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 16, 2006)

Flannad's brow wrinkles as he sees the stone wall to the south.  'That's not on Ghelve's map?' he thinks to himself.  He waits for a few moments for the rest of the party to catch up before he pushes forward once more.  He listens at each door in turn.  When he reaches the stone wall where there shouldn't be one, he visually searches the wall.  If no traps are found he takes an arrow and gently probes it.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 16, 2006)

Coming up to the T-intersection, Jon cannot make out the stone wall to the south, as it is beyond the torch light. However, he does notice the gnomes look. "Everything okay?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 16, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Coming up to the T-intersection, Jon cannot make out the stone wall to the south, as it is beyond the torch light. However, he does notice the gnomes look. "Everything okay?"




(OOC: FYI, I think it's a fair assumption that Flannad would tell the party what he sees. I have no problem with the whole party discussing the unexpected stone wall, even though technically they cannot yet see it.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 16, 2006)

(OOC: Eh, let's shake things up a bit...   )



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad's brow wrinkles as he sees the stone wall to the south.  'That's not on Ghelve's map?' he thinks to himself.  He waits
> for a few moments for the rest of the party to catch up before he pushes forward once more.  He listens at each door in turn.  When he reaches the stone wall where there shouldn't be one, he visually searches the wall.  If no traps are found he takes an arrow and gently probes it.



Flannad doesn't hear anything from beyond any of the three gear doors, so he continues to the wall at the south end of the corridor. A careful examination reveals nothing suspicious, so he proceeds to poke at the wall with an arrow. The arrow passes straight through the 'wall' as though nothing were there, exposing its illusory nature!

Even as Flannad makes this observation, Remen approaches behind him to see what he's doing. But, when the barbarian gets within 10 feet of the illusory wall, an audible 'click' is heard, followed by the floor suddenly giving way beneath his feet!
(Remen's Reflex Save Succeeds)
Remen quickly jumps back, his swift reflexes preventing him from falling into the pit. The rest of the party catches up, leaving Flannad alone on the south side of the pit, and the others on the north. The pit's lid remains open.

Actions?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 16, 2006)

Jon rushes to Remen's side. "Are you all right, my friend?" The scholar looks over the edge of the pit to judge its depth and contents. "Flannad? Do you think it can be reset and then forced shut? Or should we try forming a bridge?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 16, 2006)

"Are you all right, my friend?"

"Good enough..." Casually answers as if nothing had happened while he looks down the pit to see how far he'd fallen.

OOC: Depth?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 16, 2006)

"Do we have ropes? We'll need to make a way across."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 16, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Are you all right, my friend?"
> 
> "Good enough..." Casually answers as if nothing had happened while he looks down the pit to see how far he'd fallen.
> 
> OOC: Depth?




The pit isn't terribly deep, only about 10 feet. Jon and Remen note that the bottom of the pit looks to be made of wood. More ominously, two of the pit's walls are embedded with rows of sharp wooden spikes!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 16, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Do we have ropes? We'll need to make a way across."



"Not I, Sir Arak. Scholar have little use for it, and it would encumber me terribly. There may be alternate means."


			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The pit isn't terribly deep, only about 10 feet. Jon and Remen note that the bottom of the pit looks to be made of wood. More ominously, two of the pit's walls are embedded with rows of sharp wooden spikes!



Jon's face looked confused. "Wooden floor? And spikes? What an odd thing. No reason for a wooden bottom underground unless it was fake or something." Looking towards the gnome, "When you check to see if you can close this off and lock it, perhapse you can check to see if there are any traps *in* the pit? If not, we could just climb down and through."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 16, 2006)

"Indeed, there seems to be no honest reason to build a wooden pit into a stone floor."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 17, 2006)

Flannad looks at Jon as though his is crazy.  'Jump into a trap?'  Worried about what might be behind the illusory wall, Flannad gestures for the others to cover him with missile weapons as he sets about resetting and jamming the trap for the others to cross.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dowlee is shocked, "Ah! Isn't this what we were warned about?" She's bothered by the trap, but will ready her bow to cover Flannad for as long as he likes.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 17, 2006)

"...made so that lighter weights could pass over it without danger..." Remen ponders as he waits for the others to decide what to do about this... nay, he doesn't wait:

"Certainly there's something down there, but we are here for the children first" he nods at Flannad to continue his work.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 17, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "...made so that lighter weights could pass over it without danger..." Remen ponders as he waits for the others to decide what to do about this... nay, he doesn't wait:



"That would make sense," whispers Flannad.  "Being a gnomish construction and all."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "Certainly there's something down there, but we are here for the children first" he nods at Flannad to continue his work.



"You misaprehend me, friend. My concern is that if Flannad cannot rig the floor shut again, then we may have to climb through the pit. And an odd floor may conceal another trap."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 17, 2006)

As the party observes and converses about the strange pit, the lid of the pit suddenly springs closed. This is immediately followed by a grinding sound, like that of gears turning. There is a very faint vibration in the ground by the pit now, as though something below has lurched into motion.



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad looks at Jon as though his is crazy.  'Jump into a trap?'  Worried about what might be behind the illusory wall, Flannad gestures for the others to cover him with missile weapons as he sets about resetting and jamming the trap for the others to cross.



Pulling forth his tools, Flannad begins to poke and prod at the edge of the pit. (Disable Device Check) After a few moments of careful work, Flannad manages to jam the pit's lid shut. The grinding sound from below continues for a few more seconds, and then comes to a stop. The whisper gnome is confident now that the pit will hold the weight of his fellows, and poses no further threat.

Meanwhile, Dowlee and the others cover Flannad's back while he works, but nothing emerges from the illusory stone wall.

Actions?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 17, 2006)

"Well, there's no point in me testing it," complains Flannad quietly as some of the group look at him - as though his face will indicate success or otherwise of his handywork. "But maybe you should jump across, just to be sure," he adds with a cheeky grin.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2006)

Jon looks to his more stalwart companions. "I'm... a bit fragile. Someone else will need to test it. Not that I doubt the gnomes ability. Just being safe."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 17, 2006)

(OOC: Sorry, this is something I should have mentioned before....)

The three gear doors down this part of the passage are also inscribed with gnomish glyphs. 

[sblock=Flannad Language Check]The doors on the west side are marked with 'J' and 'A' respectively, while the one on the east side is marked with 'R'.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Aug 17, 2006)

"I wish I knew what these letters meant," mumbles Flannad as he waits for the others to cross the trap.  "We've got Js and As, a Z, and now an R."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 17, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "I wish I knew what these letters meant," mumbles Flannad as he waits for the others to cross the trap.  "We've got Js and As, and now an R."




(OOC: Don't forget 'Z' from post #340)


----------



## Question (Aug 17, 2006)

OOC : Whoops it looks like i missed some posts.

IC : "If im not mistaken the walls of the pit are designed to move into the center and skewer the person caught in the middle. That would explain the grinding noise." Liracor guesses.

"Flannad, maybe you should take a quick look through the illusion first?" he suggests.

"As for the letters i think we are going about this the wrong way. Are there any gnomish names for rooms and such, that start with J,A, R or Z? It seems logical the gnomes would use their own words for their signs."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> "As for the letters i think we are going about this the wrong way. Are there any gnomish names for rooms and such, that start with J,A, R or Z? It seems logical the gnomes would use their own words for their signs."



"Could be family names too."

Jon looks at the better armored folks. "Anyone going to try to cross?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 17, 2006)

"How did the keymaker say this place was called?" Remen asks casually with a brief smile on his face. Then he crosses carefully over the trap, his nerves ready to make him jump back at the slightest sound proceeding from it.


----------



## Question (Aug 17, 2006)

"Family names? Hmm possible but.....im not sure, i dont know anything about gnomish culture of course, but Ghelve did say it was a small encalve, inhabitated by gnomish spellcasters, so i suppose it is possible.....it depends on how much of a city they had going here." Liracor muses, as he waits for his turn to cross.

"What do you mean how the place was called? Do you mean the name? I believe it was something like Jzadirune?" He responds to Remen's inquiry.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 17, 2006)

Arak prods at the trap door with his greatsword, putting more and more weight on it until convinced it can hold his weight, then crosses.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> "What do you mean how the place was called? Do you mean the name? I believe it was something like Jzadirune?" He responds to Remen's inquiry.



"Sounds correct."

If the trap seems solid, Jon will cautiously follow.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2006)

Remen braves the pit trap first, finding to his relief that it holds his weight just fine. Arak and the others follow behind, all without difficulty. It seems that Flannad's handiwork is sufficient to render the trap harmless now, in spite of the dangerous looking spikes and ominous grinding noise.

The group now stands before the illusory wall, waiting to see what lies on the other side...


----------



## Legildur (Aug 18, 2006)

Flannad releases his held breath, thankful that everyone made it across safely.

Using the fletched end of the arrow like a blind man's cane, Flannad moves slowly into the illusory wall to see what, if anything, lies beyond.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad releases his held breath, thankful that everyone made it across safely.
> 
> Using the fletched end of the arrow like a blind man's cane, Flannad moves slowly into the illusory wall to see what, if anything, lies beyond.




The arrow's end finds no resistance at all, and Flannad safely passes through the illusion with no trouble. He finds himself in a new room, 30x30' square. Carved into the south wall is a large map showing various interconnected rooms and corridors. The lines of the map glow faintly but do not shed enough light to illuminate the chamber. It takes only a moment to realize that this is a map of the gnome enclave, and it mirrors the small map of Jzadirune given by Keygan Ghelve.

There are two gear doors that lead from the room, each inscribed with a glyph, like all the others.
[sblock=Gnome Language Check]The western door is marked with the letter 'E' and the eastern the letter 'Z'.[/sblock]
Once the group realizes that Flannad is fine, they in turn come through the faux wall, joining the gnome in the map room.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 18, 2006)

Flannad makes a cursory check of the floor as he immediately crosses to the 'Z' door on his left, leaving the others to inspect the map on the wall, and commences checking for traps on the door.  "You know," he whispers back to the others.  "All the letters written on the doors can be found in the name of this place.  We have E, Z, J, A, and R. Though I don't know what it means."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2006)

(Search Check) After a careful search of the eastern door, Flannad determines that this door, too, is trapped. It seems that a dangerous magical effect will be set off if the door is improperly opened, although it is impossible to tell the details.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 18, 2006)

Frowning, Flannad decides to check the western door as well - concerned at fluffing the eastern door with his meagre skill and the impact on his small frame.  He quietly reports his findings to the others as he passes them.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 18, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad makes a cursory check of the floor as he immediately crosses to the 'Z' door on his left, leaving the others to inspect the map on the wall, and commences checking for traps on the door.  "You know," he whispers back to the others.  "All the letters written on the doors can be found in the name of this place.  We have E, Z, J, A, and R. Though I don't know what it means."



Arak blinks as something occurs to him.

"Do we remember how to spell the name of this accursed place? Perhaps opening the doors in the order of the letters in the name will accomplish something. Seems like something a gnome would do," he says, looking meaningfully at Flannad, as though expecting to extract a confession on the spot.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 18, 2006)

Arak said:
			
		

> "Do we remember how to spell the name of this accursed place? Perhaps opening the doors in the order of the letters in the name will accomplish something. Seems like something a gnome would do," he says, looking meaningfully at Flannad, as though expecting to extract a confession on the spot.



Flannad looks around from rhe second door.  "Don't look at me, I may be a gnome in the general sense, but these cousins of mine are cousins from a very long time ago - if you know what I mean."

"Of course, if you want to test your theory, that's fine by me - this trap stuff is no good for for nerves."


----------



## Question (Aug 18, 2006)

"According to the map......we need to get through the door on our left. Flannad can you disarm the trap on the door?" Liracor askes.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Do we remember how to spell the name of this accursed place? Perhaps opening the doors in the order of the letters in the name will accomplish something. Seems like something a gnome would do," he says, looking meaningfully at Flannad, as though expecting to extract a confession on the spot.



"Sir Arak, that would make navigation of this place quite difficult, even for the gnomes who would have lived here. I doubt that is the cause of the letters."


			
				Question said:
			
		

> "According to the map......we need to get through the door on our left. Flannad can you disarm the trap on the door?" Liracor askes.



"It appears he has already checked the east door. The west door will work as well, it is just a little longer."

Jon examines the map for a moment, and on impulse, touches a symbol representing one of the doors on the other side of the illusionary well. He then listens carefully for any sounds.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Frowning, Flannad decides to check the western door as well - concerned at fluffing the eastern door with his meagre skill and the impact on his small frame.  He quietly reports his findings to the others as he passes them.




(Search Check: Take 20)
Flannad moves over and spends a few moments carefully examining the western 'E' door. Unsurprisingly, he discovers that this door is also trapped with a magical effect!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Sir Arak, that would make navigation of this place quite difficult, even for the gnomes who would have lived here. I doubt that is the cause of the letters."
> 
> "It appears he has already checked the east door. The west door will work as well, it is just a little longer."
> 
> Jon examines the map for a moment, and on impulse, touches a symbol representing one of the doors on the other side of the illusionary well. He then listens carefully for any sounds.




Jon touches the wall map in the specified location, but nothing appears to happen.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2006)

Jon shrugs. "Worth a try. Any luck on the western door, Flannad?"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 18, 2006)

"Both trapped with some nasty magical effect," the young whisper gnome says quietly while shaking his head.  "I don't really want to try and disable either without knowing what they are.  It's a lot more complex than a pit or needle.  I've only seen my uncle do some for demonstration purposes - I've not tried it myself."

"Either we find a way with the letters and the map, or maybe we find another route," he adds quietly, head downcast.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2006)

Jon glances at the map. "I know of no other routes, unless there is a secret door here somewhere or in one of the other rooms. Perhaps in the jammed open room? Of course, then we will be using the same tunnels at the skulks, who we have avoided so far. Is there a way to activate the trap from afar?"


----------



## Question (Aug 18, 2006)

"Sure, all we need to do is figure out a way to open the door from a distance away." Liracor says.

"Somehow i dont think we can find a long stick and push it open though."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2006)

(OOC: Unfortunately, Disable Device checks have to be made up close and personal.   

If Flannad is unwilling to take the risk and try doing so, it looks like you'll have to go in a different direction.)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2006)

"If we had the right tools, we could break through the wall here"---pointing to the south wall---"or just search for any normal secret doors." If no one has any other pressing suggestions, that is what Jon will do.

[OOC: Take 20 on search of the southern wall. Disable Device requires a 25+ check to disable a magical trap; don't know what Flannad's score is, so can't comment. And while you need to be close to disable, you don't always have to close to set it off 'accidentally']


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 18, 2006)

"Difficult as it may be, we are soon to run out of other options. If the first door proves dangerous, then my theory will seem unsound and I can stop at that point. If Jon finds naught in his search, then I shall attempt the first door, if Flannad will point me to the correct letter."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 18, 2006)

_Magical? hum..._
"Magical, would it recognize someone speaking in gnomish?"

He is just taken aback by the situation in which he can't really help... looking from the illusory wall...


----------



## Legildur (Aug 19, 2006)

"Back in a moment," says Flannad, as an idea obviously occurs to him.  Walking back through the illusory wall and across the pit, the young whisper gnome checks the lone door, that on Ghelve's map leads down a short corridor, for traps. (ooc: I believe that the door I'm referring to has the gnomish rune for 'J' inscribed on it).

Once checked, Flannad decides to try something because of Liracor's earlier words - he utters the sound of the rune in gnomish as he stands before the door.

[OOC: Detect Magic would be nice for all this.  Or maybe a spell to increase both his skill checks and saves.   ]


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "If we had the right tools, we could break through the wall here"---pointing to the south wall---"or just search for any normal secret doors." If no one has any other pressing suggestions, that is what Jon will do.
> 
> [OOC: Take 20 on search of the southern wall.




(Search Check: Take 20)
Jon carefully studies the southern wall of the map room, but turns up nothing new or interesting.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 19, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Back in a moment," says Flannad, as an idea obviously occurs to him.  Walking back through the illusory wall and across the pit, the young whisper gnome checks the lone door, that on Ghelve's map leads down a short corridor, for traps. (ooc: I believe that the door I'm referring to has the gnomish rune for 'J' inscribed on it).
> 
> Once checked, Flannad decides to try something because of Liracor's earlier words - he utters the sound of the rune in gnomish as he stands before the door.
> 
> [OOC: Detect Magic would be nice for all this.  Or maybe a spell to increase both his skill checks and saves.   ]




(Search Check: Take 20)
Flannad discovers that yes, this door also is trapped. However, this one appears to be a mechanical, rather than magical, trap. In fact, the small vents he finds look familiar to Flannad. After a moment he realizes that they look just like those he found when he searched another 'J' door, back in the room with the giggling masks.

He then stands back and expectantly speaks the gnomish word for the letter 'J'....but nothing happens.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 19, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Difficult as it may be, we are soon to run out of other options. If the first door proves dangerous, then my theory will seem unsound and I can stop at that point. If Jon finds naught in his search, then I shall attempt the first door, if Flannad will point me to the correct letter."




(OOC: Whizbang, I want to clarify Arak's action with you, because I'm not entirely clear. Do you want Arak to try and open one of the doors that is inscribed with the letter 'J'? If so, which one? There is one in the long hallway leading to the map room...the one Flannad just checked. Or, there is the one in the giggling masks room. I think this is what you mean by trying the 'first door' but I'm not certain...)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 19, 2006)

Frowning, Flannad sighs and turns back from the 'J' door and joins the others.  "I found another door with a mechanical trap.  I stand a better chance with something built, albeit by a gnome, than something magical.  Should we try that way instead?"

If the group agrees, then Flannad will first return to the earlier 'J' door that has been triggered and see what he can learn from that first.  Then he'll search all around the 'J' door he intends to open and then finally attempt to disarm it (assuming the others don't figure something out about the map).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 19, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> (OOC: Whizbang, I want to clarify Arak's action with you, because I'm not entirely clear. Do you want Arak to try and open one of the doors that is inscribed with the letter 'J'? If so, which one? There is one in the long hallway leading to the map room...the one Flannad just checked. Or, there is the one in the giggling masks room. I think this is what you mean by trying the 'first door' but I'm not certain...)



((Arak is a doer, not a thinker! So he's unclear on how many J doors there are around, but the first one they came to is the first he'd try, when all else fails.))

"Lead on, Flannad."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 19, 2006)

"Aren't we supposed to avoid doors with teeth anyway?" Dowlee stands around, unsure what to do.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 19, 2006)

"I wish we could," agrees Flannad. "But there is no way to go that doesn't have doors."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 19, 2006)

Dowlee shrugs, "I prefer non-trapped cramped secret passage ways to trapped--and possibly lethal--doorways that we've been warned at least twice to avoid. Once by the augury and once by the creature." She looks around, "We haven't even tried to look for any other passage ways, though."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 19, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Frowning, Flannad sighs and turns back from the 'J' door and joins the others.  "I found another door with a mechanical trap.  I stand a better chance with something built, albeit by a gnome, than something magical.  Should we try that way instead?"
> 
> If the group agrees, then Flannad will search all around the 'J' door he intends to open and then finally attempt to disarm it (assuming the others don't figure something out about the map).




Dowlee's cautions notwithstanding, Flannad readies himself to try to disarm the trap on the 'J' door in the hallway.

(Search Check: Take 20)
Flannad makes a careful search all around the door, but finds nothing unexpected. Figuring he's as ready as he's going to be, he pulls out his thieve's tools, and sets to work on the trap.

(Disable Device Check)
He starts prodding at the seams of the door, when suddenly there is a loud 'click' and a cloud of yellowish vapor is released, filling the area in front of the door! The corrosive gas burns Flannad, who cries out in pain as he flings himself backwards and away from the burning cloud.

(Reflex Save Succeeds, 5 Damage Taken)
Flannad's quick reflexes have likely saved his life, but he still has been burned quite badly. After a few moments, the gas cloud dissipates.

(Flannad HP: 3/8)

(OOC: Ouch! Now what?)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 19, 2006)

Flannad coughs some more.  "Maybe Dowlee is right.  Maybe we should look at the open door first." (OOC: does the trap reset?)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2006)

Jon curses under his breath. "Let us do that. If we must choose between such deadly traps and a few skulks, hopefully a few skulks will be easier to deal with. Though I wish I knew how the gnomes got through these."


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 19, 2006)

Remen smiles at hearing Dowlee's suggestion, if it was an idea from anyone else, he'd be angry at having not thought about it himself, about not being observant enough... But coming from her...

She's favored by the city itself... somehow... she's been more useful than the criptic augury.
Thanks to her he isn't... well... down _there_
_There is more than meets the eye, as always_

_On this I can help_
A grim smile displays on his face:
"How good are these _skulks_ at fighting?" the question notwithstanding, his intentions are clear, go and see by himself if they are.


----------



## Question (Aug 19, 2006)

"I wonder if the doors are keyed to open if you say the full name of the place out loud?" Liracor wonders. "Still it does seem we have no choice but to use the only open door to us, it definately seems odd that, of all doors, there is only one open one. Its almost as if we were supposed to go that way."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2006)

"There are many ways to open the doors; I doubt just speaking the name would do it. The fact that one is open should not be surprising---our skulks have to come from somewhere." Turning to Remen. "As to your question. The skulk was out of its element with us, but down here, where they can hide, I would expect ambush and skirmishing to be their tactic."


----------



## Question (Aug 19, 2006)

"I was under the assumption the skulks used tunnels to bypass the doors."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2006)

"That is what it said, but, as we did not examine that first room, there may yet be such a tunnel in there."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 20, 2006)

"Tsk, tsk, c'mere, you silly..." Assuming Flannad lets her, Dowlee grabs him to look at his wounds. "I can't believe you..." Having determined that he indeed needs the healing, she casts a _cure light wounds_. "You and these traps..."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 20, 2006)

"My thanks, Dowlee," Flannad mumbles with a little embarrassment.  "With your assistance, I'd be willing to tempt fate again for the childrens' sake."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 20, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad coughs some more.  "Maybe Dowlee is right.  Maybe we should look at the open door first." (OOC: does the trap reset?)




The trap doesn't reset right away, but after the party talks for a few moments, Flannad's sharp ears pick up a soft 'click' that leads him to believe that it has reset.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 20, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Tsk, tsk, c'mere, you silly..." Assuming Flannad lets her, Dowlee grabs him to look at his wounds. "I can't believe you..." Having determined that he indeed needs the healing, she casts a _cure light wounds_. "You and these traps..."




Dowlee whispers a quick prayer to Ehlonna, and the painful burns on Flannad's skin heal up through the divine magic.

(CLW for 5 points healed; Flannan HP 8/8)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 20, 2006)

"The room with the open door then?" Flannad queries.  If it's a yes, then the young whisper gnome leads then party back to the open room.  Checking thoroughly for traps, Flannad moves into the room, inspecting everything.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 20, 2006)

Jon nods, and follows the gnome back.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 20, 2006)

With Flannad injuries healed, the party decides to check out the open 'A' door back in the room with the masks and odd noises. Flannad leads the way safely back to that room. Hoping for the best, he leads the way south through the door with Remen close behind.

A dozen small cots and chests line the walls of this ten-foot-high dusty room. Cobwebs blanket many of the cots and chests, and tiny spiders scurry about. Two rough-hewn tunnels, each five feet in diameter and tubular, breach the eastern and southern walls. Stony rubble covers the floor near each tunnel. A one-foot-long iron rod lies in the middle of the floor, its golden tip shedding enough light to cast lurid shadows on the walls.

Flannad doesn't have time to take in more detail, however, as he suddenly feels the pain of a rapier's blade stabbing him in the arm! (2 Damage; Flannad HP: 6/8) Flinching back, he narrowly avoids a second rapier thrust that just misses his shoulder. Two skulks, one on either side of him, are now visible to his eyes. Their camouflaged skin enabled them to stand on either side of the doorway without being seen. Leering, they press in ready to stab again with their rapiers!

*COMBAT!*

Initiative Order
1. Liracor
2. Dowlee
3. Arak
4. Flannad
5. Jon
6. Remen
7. Skulks

Round 1 Actions?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 20, 2006)

As he hears the yelp coming from Flanad, the Voiced stir in his head, as if saying that they had told him so. Fighting them off, the scholar concentrates a moment at the familiar shimmer forms around him.

[OOC: _intertial armor_]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 20, 2006)

"Move Flannad!" Remen warns, 'cause he's planning on going into the room...

In one fluid motion the stout human steps foward while unsheathing his scimitar to rise it in an arc against the sword-arm which just drew blood from Flannad.

_Better they don't draw blood from me..._

OOC: 5-ft foward, Scimitar +4 (1d6+3/18-20)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 21, 2006)

Caught by surprise, Flannad thanks his quick reflexes for saving him from the second rapier thrust.  But he knows better than to stay in a toe-to-toe fight and so Remen's order is an easy one to follow.  Concentrating on dodging the needle-like rapiers, Flannad draws his shortsword and steps diagnonally past the skulk on his right to position himself against the wall and allows the others to deal with the nastiness of melee. (ooc: Draws shortsword, Total Defense, 5ft diagonal step past skulk #1).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 21, 2006)

Arak steps forward, roaring in anger.

"Face justice!"

He swings at the skulk just inside the door.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 21, 2006)

"Ah! Oh. Um..." Dowlee, nervous, pulls out her dagger and tries to distract one of the skulks through the entrance.

ooc: Aid another to give Remen a +2 to attack, if I can. I'm +2 on my dagger attack


----------



## Question (Aug 21, 2006)

OOC : I thought you can only use aid another actions if you were in position to make a melee attack on the opponent?

IC : Liracor hangs back, with both Arak and Remen charging into the room and the skulks's position by the door, its far too crowded to do anything.

(Delaying action)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 21, 2006)

COMBAT ROUND 1

Liracor, from the party's rear, hangs back and waits for a better opportunity to help.

Dowlee looks for a chance to help Remen by distracting one of the skulks, but she waits until he is position.

Arak attacks the first skulk through the gear door. He swings his greatsword but misses, as the strike is hampered by the narrow opening of the door. 

Flannad slips to his right, holding out his shortsword to defend himself as best he can.

Jon remains where he is, and concentrates to manifest his inertial armor.

Remen steps forth into the space between the two skulks, his scimitar suddenly in hand. He waits for Dowlee to get into position before he strikes.

Dowlee slips up behind Remen, and begins harrassing the first skulk through the door with her dagger, hoping to help her friend get a better strike. The skulk looks her way and hisses.

Remen unleashes his attack now, slashing with his curved blade across the skulk's arm. (4 Damage)

(OOC: I'll hold up here, and give Question a chance to state an action for Liracor this round, before the skulks get their turn. Also, I obviously took some liberties with Remen and Dowlee's initiative counts to allow Dowlee to use the Aid Another action as desired. I figured Dowlee and Remen should know each other well enough to use tactics like this, even if not expressly stated. Hope nobody minds.)

INITIATIVE

1. Liracor - Delays
2. Dowlee - Delays
3. Arak - Attacks Skulk #1, Misses
4. Flannad - Takes 5' Step, goes into Total Defense
5. Jon - Manifests Inertial Armor
6. Remen - Takes 5' Step, Readies Attack vs. Skulk #1
7. Dowlee - Takes 5' Step, uses Aid Another for Remen's Attack
8. Remen - Attacks Skulk #1, Hits for 4 Damage
9. Liracor - ???
10. Skulks - ???


----------



## Question (Aug 21, 2006)

Liracor moves closer to the door, but Remen's block still blocks the area immediately beyond the doorway. "Remen chap, care to move a bit? Its getting awfully squeezy there."

(5 ft step to the SE, ready action to move to Remen's spot once he vacates it next round)


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 21, 2006)

Tip: you can actually move through my square


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 21, 2006)

*ROUND 1 CONCLUSION*

Liracor steps up a bit, champing at the bit to get in on the action, but unable to enter the room yet.

The skulks apparently don't want to stay and continue this fight, as they break and run. Remen takes a swipe at the first skulk as it tries to manuever out of the corner. His scimitar slices hard across its chest, and the skulk falls, mortally wounded. Even as the first skulk goes down, the second runs unmolested down the eastern tunnel in the wall. As it vanishes through the tunnel entrance, its skin begins to change color to blend with the surrounding stone. Clearly, pursuing it will be very difficult due to its camouflage ability.

Actions?


ROUND ONE SUMMARY

1. Liracor - Delays
2. Dowlee - Delays
3. Arak - Attacks Skulk #1, Misses
4. Flannad - Takes 5' Step, goes into Total Defense
5. Jon - Manifests Inertial Armor
6. Remen - Takes 5' Step, Readies Attack vs. Skulk #1
7. Dowlee - Takes 5' Step, uses Aid Another for Remen's Attack
8. Remen - Attacks Skulk #1, Hits for 4 Damage
9. Liracor - Takes 5' Step
10. Skulks - Double Move to Disengage. Remen makes AOO, hits Skulk #1 for 6 damage. Skulk falls, dying. Skulk #2 escapes through the eastern tunnel.

(Flannad HP: 6/8)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2006)

Jon looks around nervously, making sure that Flannad is all right. "They are going to know we are coming now---we will have to be extra vigilant. Perhaps going through the south tunnel?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 21, 2006)

"Light!" requests Remen as he drops his scimitar just to get his Longknife out so as to be able to manouver better in the passage he's launching himself into, running after the escaping creature.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 22, 2006)

Flannad nods to Jon in thanks for his interest.

Hearing Remen's call for light, young Flannad moves to the centre of the room and picks up the sunrod lying there.  He holds it out for Remen to take on his way through to the tunnel (baton pass).  "Here, take this!"

Seeing Remen plunge into the eastern corridor (the one that leads towards the children - according to their map), the young whisper gnome knows this is fighting time and not really for the likes of him.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 22, 2006)

Arak sighs with frustration and thunders after Remen and the skulk.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 22, 2006)

Flush with the thrill of pursuit, Remen ignores Jon's words of caution. He grabs the extended sunrod from Flannad's hand, and barrels down the tunnel. Arak follows hard after, while Jon and Flannad reluctantly follow the paladin. Dowlee and Liracor, unsure what else to do, bring up the rear.

The tunnel is rough and tubular, about five feet in diameter. There is room for each party member to move comfortably in single file. Remen makes a good pace, causing the others to struggle to keep up. Unfortunately, he has lost sight of the skulk in the narrow confines of the tunnel. He presses on for about 100 feet, before the tunnel jogs north for a bit, then back east again. Here, the present tunnel ends in a fork that leads on to the north and the south.

There is no sign of the fleeing skulk, nor any indication which way it went.

Where to now?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 22, 2006)

As Jon follows, the concerned look comes over his face again, and he roughly consults the map as he hustles as fast as he can after the charging two. "This tunnel goes through at least one room on the map here. Perhaps it goes over or under it?" Seeing Remen's light pause up ahead, Jon calls, "South! That will get us back on track!"

_I hope._


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 22, 2006)

South he goes then... _better he is right..._


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 23, 2006)

Heeding Jon's advice, Remen leads the way to the south. The tunnel continues for about 40 feet, then reaches a branch, offering a choice between heading to the west or continuing to the south. To the west, the tunnel opens into what looks like a large, open...forested area? Oddly, the space appears lush with grass, trees, and thickets, while the sound of chirping birds emanates from within. To the south, Remen can see that the tunnel opens into a room after another 30 feet.

Another choice....which way?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 23, 2006)

"What madness is this?" Arak steps to the side, looking through the doorway at the impossible forest within.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 23, 2006)

Jon shakes his head. "Gnomish illusions, most likely my friend." Scratching his head, he continues, "We need to find a way back to the proper level. West is closer to our destination, I think."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 23, 2006)

Flannad catches up to the lead two.  Overhearing the mention of illusions, the young whisper gnome immediately moves forward checking for traps as he does (ooc: not taking 20).


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 23, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad catches up to the lead two.  Overhearing the mention of illusions, the young whisper gnome immediately moves forward checking for traps as he does (ooc: not taking 20).




(Search Check)

Flannad takes a look around, but he doesn't see anything dangerous.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 23, 2006)

"I don't know where this leads," whispers Flannad.  "But I'll lead if you wish."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 23, 2006)

Jon nods. "I do not like this, but we have little choice. Lead on."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 23, 2006)

"A moment," says Flannad.  He then pads off quietly to the south and inspects the room from the corridor before reporting back to the others.  (ooc: if he saw nothing of interest, then he'll lead the others into the apparently forested area).


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 23, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "A moment," says Flannad.  He then pads off quietly to the south and inspects the room from the corridor before reporting back to the others.  (ooc: if he saw nothing of interest, then he'll lead the others into the apparently forested area).




Two stone hearths fill the east corners of this kitchen. Stone shelves, barren and dusty, fill the wall space between the blackened fireplaces. In the middle of the room stand two stout tables covered in old webs, while a gainst the south wall rests a dilapidated wooden cabinet on the verge of collapsing under its own weight. The debris from the roughly hewn tunnel in the north wall spills into the room. Near the opening are heaped the shriveled husks of three enormous spiders. A gear door stands in the center of the western wall of the room.

(OOC: Not sure if this description qualifies as 'of interest' Legildur...I'll let you clarify whether to explore the kitchen further, or head back into the forest room.)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 23, 2006)

[OOC: Assuming Flannad shares the description.]

In a whisper just loud enough for the far away gnome to hear, "Is the door open?"


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 23, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> [OOC: Assuming Flannad shares the description.]
> 
> In a whisper just loud enough for the far away gnome to hear, "Is the door open?"




(OOC: It's not. Generally, unless otherwise stated, you can assume that the gear doors are closed.)


----------



## Legildur (Aug 23, 2006)

Seeing nothiong of real interest, Flannad quickly 'tests' the room by first looking up and then stepping (5ft step) into the room - knowing that he is unlikely to see any skulks and so is setting himself as bait.  If nothing happens he returns to the others and reports the description in a whisper. "An old kitchen.  Looks like part of the old gnomish structure.  One gear door - unopened."

Flannad then proceeds to lead into the forest area - moving quietly.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 23, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Seeing nothing of real interest, Flannad quickly 'tests' the room by first looking up and then stepping (5ft step) into the room - knowing that he is unlikely to see any skulks and so is setting himself as bait....




Flannad enters the kitchen and waits a moment. When no skulks attack, he breathes easily and turns to go back.

Suddenly, a small dark shape darts forth from the closest hearth, wreathed in shadows. Turning, Flannad barely has time to note a sinister hooded face with pallid skin and a large nose, before he feels a dagger's blade slide fully into his belly. (8 Damage) He slumps to the ground, mortally wounded.

(Flannad HP: -2 and falling.)
--------------------------------------
Back near the entrance to the forest room, the party impatiently waits for Flannad's return from his quick scouting foray. From out of the silence, the sound of a muffled grunt barely reaches the group's most perceptive ears. Something seems to be wrong....


----------



## stonegod (Aug 23, 2006)

The Voice's whispers suddenly rise, almost masking the sound that startles the rest of the group. Shaking his head trying to clear them, Jon distractly tries to see what the problem is. "Flannad?" Hurriedly, but cautiously, Jon approaches.


[OOC: _inertial armor_ still in effect. Hopefully, someone goes in front of our lowest HP member. ]


----------



## Question (Aug 23, 2006)

Liracor also moves forward, slightly stooped over because of the low celing. "Im going to check it out." he whispers to the others.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Alerted by the other's reactions, Remen silently starts foward... but seeing Jon and Liracor were already moving, he changes his mind and stands beside the entrance to the Western passage, ready for a skulk to come from it. _Know where you are... I won't let him ambush us..._


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 23, 2006)

Arak moves towards the kitchen, allowing the more nimble people to move ahead of him, having noted Remen's strategic positioning and understanding his intent. Should the skulk return before he reaches the kitchen, he will double back on it, but otherwise, he will move to discover Flannad's fate and put himself between the gnome and harm's way.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2006)

(OOC: Since Jdvn1 said his access is a little spotty, I'll assume an action for Dowlee for right now. Let's keep this thing going!)

Remen, mindful of the skulk that remains unaccounted for, elects to remain at the entrance to the forest room and cover the group's back. Dowlee, his constant companion, stays with him.

Meanwhile, Liracor leads the way south to see what has become of Flannad. Jon, lighting the way, and then Arak, follow closely behind.

Liracor emerges into the kitchen, and the first thing he sees is Flannad's form lying face-down in a rapidly expanding pool of blood! Jon and Arak come in and also see the gruesome sight.

(Spot Checks All Fail)

*SURPRISE ROUND*

Without warning, a small figure leaps forth from the shadows, plunging a dagger into Jon's back! Psionic armor notwithstanding, the dagger's blade slices deep. Even as the unsuspecting elan topples over with a cry, his natural resilience helps to lessen the severity of the blow. Still, he drops the guttering torch to the ground as he falls dying. (14 Damage, reduced to 12 by Resilience.)

Before anyone can even react to this event, a second small figure emerges from hiding in the farther of the two large stone hearths. The shadow-wreathed humanoid dashes across the room on cloven hooves, driving its dagger into an unsuspecting Liracor's side! The duskblade gasps in pain, struggling to stay standing as his blood spills forth over his chainmail! (10 Damage.)

(Summary: Flannad HP -3/8 and dying; Jon HP -4/8 and dying; Liracor HP 0/10, Disabled.

Arak and Liracor are in position to attack their assailants immediately. Remen and Dowlee are 40 feet up the tunnel, so if alerted, Remen can move into the room on the first full combat round and still act. Dowlee will need to make a double move to get into the room.

Wow, this is going poorly for you guys so far! Rally the troops, Arak!)

Round 1 Actions?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 24, 2006)

ooc: See guys, I found them!  Guys?


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 24, 2006)

_Say, the ambush was at the other point_

After glancing at Dowlee and seeing her nod -skulk behind them or not, their new companions were in trouble- he rushes down the corridor with scimitar in hand...

As he approaches he sees... *The bodies!*... corpses?... Liracor holding back his escaping blood... Arak being the only one standing firm...

*"Aarghhhhh!!!"* With a guttural, almost feral roar, Remen holds his blade with both arms and falls upon the first dagger-wielder with fury...

OOC: Rage, Charge, Scimitar +8 (1d6+7/18-20)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

OOC: Jon, uh, bleeds a bit.  

Now, where is that Action Point to stablize....

Let me change that to show intent for Mal: Jon _intends_ to stablize by bleeding some more.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 24, 2006)

Flannad bleeds some more.... ooc: I haven't tried action points, but they look good to me.  Mine are sitting in a belt pouch in a tube marked CMW.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 24, 2006)

ooc: Can Dowlee see any of the attackers from where she is? If so, a single move and an arrow might be a better choice of action than just moving

ooc2: and guys... bleed _slower_! I can't CLW you guys if you get to -10!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: Can Dowlee see any of the attackers from where she is? If so, a single move and an arrow might be a better choice of action than just moving
> 
> ooc2: and guys... bleed _slower_! I can't CLW you guys if you get to -10!




OOC: A single move would bring Dowlee to a point 20' up the tunnel. I will allow her to fire an arrow at one of the enemies in the room from that position, if desired.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 1 (PARTIAL)*

Remen drops the sunrod and, hefting his scimitar above his head, barrels down the tunnel at full speed with a blood-curdling yell. He rushes into the kitchen, and, with two hands, swings mightily at the small figure that just felled Jon. But, the agile little figure sidesteps the barbarian's mighty blow.

The same shadow-cloaked figure then tucks into a roll, trying to tumble past Remen. He is just a bit too slow, however, and Remen brings his blade round once again. Still, his curved blade fails to find its mark. The dark enemy slinks round behind Liracor and slips his dagger into the small of the duskblade's back, and the young man falls. (9 Damage, Liracor falls dying.)

The second of the shadowy enemies moves to slice at Remen with his dagger, slashing viciously across the wild man's bicep with a wicked cut. (4 Damage.)

(OOC: Next up....Arak)

ROUND 1 PARTIAL SUMMARY

1. Remen drops the sunrod, rages, and charges into the room to attack Enemy #1, but his attack misses (rolled a 2...Ugh!)

2. Enemy #1 makes a Tumble attempt to get around Remen, but the check fails. Remen's AOO misses, however. Enemy #1 moves to flank Liracor, and attacks, hitting for 9 Damage, including Sneak Attack damage.

3. Enemy #2 moves to attack Remen, scoring a critical hit for 4 damage.

4. Arak - ????

5. Dowlee - ?? (Presumably moves 20 feet down the tunnel, then fires an arrow at one of the enemies)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 1 - CONCLUSION*

Arak steps forth and makes a mighty swing with his greatsword, slashing through the shadows and _finally_ landing a blow against one of the small creatures. His blade slices right through the thing's torso, sending it falling to the ground in a spatter of blood. (9 Damage, Enemy #1 falls dying)

Dowlee hustles down the tunnel in Remen's stead. Realizing that her short legs will not carry her far enough to help her fallen friends right now, she instead raises her bow and takes aim at the one remaining foe. She gets a good look at the creature, despite the awkwardness of shooting from within the tunnel. But, just as she releases the bowstring, the shadows swirl up around her target, spoiling her shot; the arrow sails wide.

ROUND 1 SUMMARY

[sblock]
1. Remen drops the sunrod, rages, and charges into the room to attack Enemy #1, but his attack misses (rolled a 2...Ugh!)

2. Enemy #1 makes a Tumble attempt to get around Remen, but the check fails. Remen's AOO misses, however. Enemy #1 moves to flank Liracor, and attacks, hitting for 9 Damage, including Sneak Attack damage. Liracor falls, dying.

3. Enemy #2 moves to attack Remen, scoring a critical hit for 4 damage.

4. Arak moves and attacks Enemy #1, hitting for 9 damage. Enemy falls, dying.

5. Dowlee moves 20' down the tunnel, attacks Enemy #2 with bow. Shot misses (concealment).
[/sblock]
*END ROUND 1*

STATUS
Flannad -4 HP; Jon -5 HP; Liracor -9 HP. All are still dying, no one has stabilized. 
Dowlee can move into the room and make an action in round 2.
Remen HP 11/15; 5 more rounds for Remen's Rage.
One shadowy little guy down for the count, only one remains.

ROUND 2 INITIATIVE
1.Dowlee
2.Arak
3.Remen
---------
?? Enemy

*ROUND 2 ACTIONS?*


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 25, 2006)

"We're under attack!" Arak charges Liracor's assailant, grimly realizing he will not be able to help the fallen until the assailants are dead or driven off.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Dowlee silently curses herself for her nerves--it's tough to aim at a person when you're occupied by thoughts of dying friends. Sure, the shadows make it tougher, but she still could have aimed better. She rushes into the room to try to save her friends before they pass away. "Occupy them as long as you can!"

ooc: Move, CLW Liracor if I can do so without provoking an AoO.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 27, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 2*

Dowlee hurries down the remaining distance of the tunnel, and enters the room. She makes a quick survey, battling down her dismay at seeing three of her companions in such dire straits. Her knowledge of the healing arts tells her that Liracor is in the worst shape, so she rushes to his side. Kneeling, she offers a prayer for healing to Ehlonna (4 HP Healed) Liracor's bleeding stops, and he seems to be breathing easier now, though he is still unconscious.

Arak moves to engage the single remaining enemy, swinging his greatsword around in a mighty arc. However, the crafty figure barely evades his attack.

With a snarl, the shadowy enemy savagely thrusts at Remen once again with his dagger, but the blade is turned aside by his leather armor.

Remen, still enraged, brings his scimitar to bear with both hands against the foe. In spite of the shadows swirling around the enemy, the barbarian's scimitar strikes cleanly! (9 Damage) The little humanoid falls hard in a spray of blood, ending the conflict.

*END COMBAT*

ROUND 2 SUMMARY

[sblock]
Dowlee moves into the room, casts CLW on Liracor, heals 4 hit points.

Arak moves to engage Enemy #2, but his attack misses.

Enemy #2 attacks Remen with dagger, misses.

Remen attacks Enemy #2, hits for 9 Damage. Enemy falls dying.[/sblock]

STATUS:
Liracor is at -5 HP and unconscious, but he is stable.
Remen HP: 11/15 (still raging)
Flannad HP -5 and dying; Jon HP -6 and dying.

Post-combat Actions?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 27, 2006)

Flannad continues dying


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 28, 2006)

Arak drops his sword and attempts to staunch Jon's bleeding.

((Heal 3))


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak drops his sword and attempts to staunch Jon's bleeding.
> 
> ((Heal 3))




(Heal Check Succeeds)
Arak applies direct pressure and binds Jon's wounds, and successfully stops the bleeding. Although still unconscious, it seems Jon's life is no longer in immediate jeopardy.

(OOC: How about Flannad guys?)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 28, 2006)

((If someone else doesn't get to Flannad first, stopping his bleeding is next on my list.))


----------



## Legildur (Aug 28, 2006)

(ooc: Flannad has a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds in his belt pouch)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> ((If someone else doesn't get to Flannad first, stopping his bleeding is next on my list.))




(OOC: I'm sure this is a fair assumption.....)

While Arak works on stopping Jon's bleeding, Dowlee quickly moves to Flannad and attempts to staunch his blood flow as well.
(Heal Check Succeeds)
Flannad's wounds are stable now as well, although he too is still unconscious.

Remen, meanwhile, takes a deep breath and calms himself down now that the danger has passed. (Rage ends)

(OOC: Okay, how do you guys want to handle this? Dowlee still has two first level spells to cast for the day, so she could do two more CLW castings. And, of course, there are six potions of CMW throughout the group, so using some combination of those, you should be able to get the whole party back in the game. Let me know what you want do.)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2006)

OOC: The average 5 hp on a CLW will only get Flannad to stable, and still leave Jon and Liracor out. I'd say give them each their CMW potion (10 hp average) and then go from there (Liracor will most likely need another CMW or CLW).


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2006)

(OOC: stonegod's suggestion makes a lot of sense, so that's what I'm going to go with.)

Arak, Dowlee, and Remen, pleased that their friends are now safe from the immediate peril of dying, decide to use half of the potions given by Jenya to restore the party to full strength. They tip back the heads of each unconscious companion, and pour the healing draught down their throats. Each one awakens and sits up, healed to one degree or another. In fact, Flannad and Jon have been healed completely of all wounds, and are good as new!

(Cure Moderate Wounds potions belonging to Flannad, Jon, and Liracor are administered to the respective owners. Flannad gains 14 hp, Jon gains 14 hp, Liracor gains 10 hp. New totals: Liracor 5/10, Flannad 8/8, Jon 6/6. stonegod, Legildur, and Question, please cross these potions off your character sheets.)

OOC: Okay, everybody's reunited and good to go, more or less....only Liracor and Remen are injured now, though you did have to use up some valuable resources in the process. So, what now? Any follow-up in this room, or is it off again in search of that skulk? (The initial description of the room is in post #437 if you want to review).


----------



## Legildur (Aug 29, 2006)

Flannad splutters back to consciousness, coughing some congealed blood from his airway.  He sits up and thanks the others for saving him.  "Remind me not to do that again," he comments.

But the close call is soon forgotten as he sees the room and the gear door.  Standing up and brushing himself down, Flannad sets about searching the room (leaving the others to search the dark creepers) and the gear door (take 20 on door).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 29, 2006)

Arak retrieves his sword and stands, watching all the possible points of entry for a renewed attack.

"If we ever had the element of surprise, it is gone."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2006)

As Jon's eyes flutter open, he looks whomever game him the potion in the eye and says groggily, no, that is not the way. backwards, forwards, and in the sky through eye. I know what you are thiiiinkiiing.... He sakes his head, holds it between his hands a moment. He seems more himself after a moment. "What _were_ those things? Is Flannad alright?"

After getting himself together, Jon assists searching the bodies for clues.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 29, 2006)

While Arak keeps a watchful eye on the mouth of the tunnel, Flannad makes a sweep of the room.

First he examines the gear door (marked with the gnomish letter 'E'), and not unexpectedly, finds that the door is trapped with a magical effect. (Search Check: Take 20)

He then begins a sweep of the remainder of the room. He notes the three spider carcasses sport stab wounds, perhaps not unlike those which may be caused by a dagger.

The hearths, now that they no longer house lurking enemies, are not particularly interesting. Likewise, the tables in the center of the room, and the shelves along the wall are empty save for dust and cobwebs.

Flannad then approaches the dilapidated cabinet against the south wall. (Search Check) Looking over the cabinet, he sees that it leans very precariously. It seems likely that to disturb it without precaution would cause the whole thing to topple forward dangerously.

Meanwhile, Jon examines the bodies of the dark creepers. He notes that each of them carries multiple daggers in addition to their black cloaks. Each also has a small coin purse with some silver and copper coins. (Loot: 8 Daggers, 2 small black cloaks, 30 sp, 60 cp)


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2006)

Jon gathers up the cloaks and offers them to Flannad and Remen. "Perhaps they will let you sneak better?" Meanwhile, he puts aside the daggers for anyone to collect and then divvies up the coin equally. "Five silver and 10 copper coins. Not much, but it may serve our purposes better than theirs."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

"Throwing them into a dungheap would be a better purpose than such as they would have had in mind."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 30, 2006)

With the element of surprise lost, Flannad decides to examine the cabinet more carefully.  If he thinks it worthwhile, and with the rest of the room searched, the young whisper gnome encourages everyone to leave the room whilst he sets up the cabinet to be toppled from a safe distance (disable device and activating from outside the room) to see what it reveals.
[sblock=ooc]Maybe by throwing something heavy at it, or pushing the table into it to collapse it[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 30, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon gathers up the cloaks and offers them to Flannad and Remen. "Perhaps they will let you sneak better?" Meanwhile, he puts aside the daggers for anyone to collect and then divvies up the coin equally. "Five silver and 10 copper coins. Not much, but it may serve our purposes better than theirs."



(OOC: Everyone can go ahead and update their sheets with the money, and if desired, any of the daggers or cloaks.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 30, 2006)

Flannad explains his findings to the rest of the group, and herds everyone to the mouth of the tunnel in the northern portion of the room. Then, failing to find anything to throw at the cabinet, he decides to push the table into it.

(Disable Device Check)

The whisper gnome throws his weight into the table, and pushes it across the room into the cabinet. He isn't strong enough to generate a lot of momentum, but it's enough. The cabinet topples forward with a loud crash, smashing its old wood frame to splinters and shattering the contents within. Broken pieces of varnished clay dishware spill forth from the destroyed cabinet.

(Flannad Spot check)

In the light of Jon's torch, Flannad's sharp eyes spot a small metallic object glinting amongst the clay shards of broken dishes.


----------



## Question (Aug 30, 2006)

Liracor wakes up slowly, and picks himself up carefully, not all of his wounds totally healed. "Ambushed, just as i said......." he mutters.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 30, 2006)

Flannad nods and takes the coins and one of the cloaks.  He then moves back into the room and uses the tip of his short sword to separate the metallic object from the debris.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 30, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad nods and takes the coins and one of the cloaks.  He then moves back into the room and uses the tip of his short sword to separate the metallic object from the debris.




Using his sword, Flannad safely extracts the metallic object from the shards of crockery. Bending down, he picks up what looks like a slim, rectangular, rod-shaped key. The key bears a tiny symbol on one end...a gnomish glyph that translates as the letter 'Z'.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 30, 2006)

Seeing the gnome draw out a small object, Jon looks over. Once seeing it, he claps the gnome on the back. "A key?! This must go to the doors with the letter 'Z'?" He gets out his map and quickly looks through it. "The door I wanted to go through had a 'Z'! We could trace back and avoid these lurkers!" He looks at the map a moment then looks a little bashful. "Assuming we can get through the other two doors..."

[OOC: I've marked the letters on the doors.]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

"Gods preserve us from gnomish architects."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 31, 2006)

"The children are the priority," Flannad agrees with Jon.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2006)

Jon prepares to head back the other way. "Then, I suggest we also check this other 'Z' door. It could have a key to help us bypass the other doors we will encounter."


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 31, 2006)

Jon's plan seems agreeable, so the party leaves the kitchen and its troubles behind. Passing by the tunneled entrance to the strange forest room, the group backtracks west to the room where they were ambushed by the pair of skulks. The skulk that Remen cut down still lies on the ground here. From there, it's a short way back through the mask room with its disconcerting noises, and down the west hall to the 'Z' door. 

After carefully examining the situation, Flannad takes out the rod-shaped key, and, locating a tiny diamond-shaped slot in the frame of the gear door, he holds his breath and inserts the key.

To everyone's great delight, no traps or other hazards manifest themselves. Instead, the gear door simply rolls to the side within its stone frame, making a soft scraping noise as it does so. The circular opening it leaves reveals the room within.

The 20x20 chamber's furnishings - three small cots, a small table, and a dresser - have been smashed to flinders, the wreckage strewn across the floor. A lonely chain hangs from the center of the ten-foot-high ceiling, and a lantern lies smashed in one corner.

Actions? (Note that on the map I've place a red 'x' indicating the party's general position, and three yellow arrows showing unexplored routes.)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 31, 2006)

"The key opened to gnome quarters? Let's pray there's another key here, or we're back to dodging knives in the dark."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2006)

The scholar holds his breath while Flannad tries to open the door, and lets it out in a rush when the door opens safely. But his relief is short lived when he notices the destruction in the room. "What happened here? There may be something underneath this rubble, but, with everything else going on, I'm afraid there is some gnomish deviousness afoot. Flannad, I will assist you to search the place if you can vouchsafe it."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 31, 2006)

"And mayhap there's a secret door in one of these bedchambers as well. Placing such behind a locked door would make it more secure."


----------



## Question (Aug 31, 2006)

"There may be another tunnel here........the new residents might have been responsible for the destruction. Lets proceed with caution........." Liracor positions himself near the door as he speaks. "Lets get the light a little closer here."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2006)

Jon gets closer to the door so the light can shine in.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 1, 2006)

Flannad's scrunched face eases back in relief to it's usual appearance as the door opens without drama - it has already been a long day for the young gnome and the doors are starting to distress him a little.

Nodding in agreement with Jon, Flannad moves into the room and begins a thorough search - for more keys and secret doors.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Dowlee, still shaken from the near-death experiences, is unusually quiet. She follows the group around, her bow arm shaking just a little. _<How did I miss? Would it have changed anything?>_ When there's a lull in the discussion, she mentions, "Well, the one skulk said that he got around without using any of the doors at all, didn't he?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 1, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee, still shaken from the near-death experiences, is unusually quiet. She follows the group around, her bow arm shaking just a little. _<How did I miss? Would it have changed anything?>_ When there's a lull in the discussion, she mentions, "Well, the one skulk said that he got around without using any of the doors at all, didn't he?"



Jon nods. "Yes, he did. And we found those tunnels. And looked what it cost us almost," he says, feeling the echo of the wound on this back. "I think we are trying to avoid those tunnels if possible to keep safe from them. Afterall, if we can safety open the doors, we know we are avoiding them."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 1, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad's scrunched face eases back in relief to it's usual appearance as the door opens without drama - it has already been a long day for the young gnome and the doors are starting to distress him a little.
> 
> Nodding in agreement with Jon, Flannad moves into the room and begins a thorough search - for more keys and secret doors.



As the light of Jon's torches throws shadows on the walls, Flannad carefully enters the small room, and begins to make a thorough search of the wrecked quarters.

(Search Check)

Unfortunately, he doesn't find any keys or, indeed, anything interesting at all. Only more of the wreckage of the room's original furniture.

Disappointed, Flannad then turns his attention to the walls, heeding Arak's suggestion to search for secret doors. After a few moments, the search pays off! Flannad discovers a cleverly hidden catch in the southwest corner. When released, a secret door swings open to the south. Peering through, Flannad takes a glance and sees another 20-foot-square room with no other doors, but a circular tunnel exits the room on the west wall. The room has several piles of rubble in it, and three objects in the middle of the room that may be chests.

Actions?


----------



## Legildur (Sep 1, 2006)

Flannad licks his lips.  He spends some time scanning the room with his eyes (take 20 Spot check), fearful of more skulks or darkcreepers lying in ambush.  If all clear, then he'll make a cursory check of the floor as he enters the room.  Using the tip of an arrow, he'll poke each chest in turn. And only then will he thoroughly search each chest for traps (take 20) before deciding further (opening any untrapped chests).


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 1, 2006)

Flannad pauses, scanning into the new room for several minutes, trying to ascertain whether anything is moving within. Finally, as satisifed as can be that the room is free of lurking danger, he enters. Thankfully, no hidden blades spring forth to stab him. 

Upon entering the secret room, Flannad notes that small mounds of rubble fill the ten-foot-high, twenty-foot-square chamber. Most of the detritus is piled near the roughly-hewn tunnel bored into the west wall. 

The three wooden chests which sit in the middle of the floor have lids that are carved and painted with anthropomorphic figures resembling a badger, a fox, and a rabbit respectively. The smashed remains of three padlocks are strewn around the chests. 

A wooden lever, previously unseen, juts from an iron plate set into the south wall. The lever looks like it can slide up or down, and is currently in the 'down' position.

Flannad checks the floor and it appears safe, so he approaches the chests, and pokes at them. There is no response, the chests apparently are no more or less than they seem. Then, he makes a very careful search of each chest for traps, but finds none.

What next?

(OOC: I've now tried using green question marks instead of arrows to show potential paths of exploration. I think they don't hide the map as much as the arrows did.)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 1, 2006)

Arak leans in, eyeing the room and the debris.

"They smashed the locks and then closed the chests? That's more tidy than I would expect of tomb robbers."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 2, 2006)

Flannad opens the chests.  And then inspects the lever for traps and tries and discern what it may operate.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 2, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "I think we are trying to avoid those tunnels if possible to keep safe from them. Afterall, if we can safety open the doors, we know we are avoiding them."



Dowlee nods, "Well, there's certainly no sense in not using the keys for the doors we have..." She continues with the group, keeping her eyes trained on the rear--there's still a skulk somewhere that got away from them.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 2, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad opens the chests.  And then inspects the lever for traps and tries and discern what it may operate.



Unable to discern any dangers in doing so, Flannad flips open the lids to the three chests. The badger and fox chests appear to be empty. The rabbit chest, however, holds an unremarkable-looking gray bag.

As for the lever, a careful examination of it reveals no traps. However, Flannad cannot tell what its purpose may be.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 2, 2006)

Flannad moves the empty chests, just in case.  Then he turns his attention to the gray bag.  Given the other risks they've found so far, and the drain he has already put on the group with his careless actions, the young whisper gnome checks the bag carefully before maneuvering it with an arrow tip and finally opening it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 3, 2006)

Flannad takes a moment to push the chests away from their original positions, but the act only reveals the stone floor underneath. He then checks out the gray bag very carefully, prodding it with his arrow, but it seems safe enough. Satisfied, he picks up the bag and opens it to have a look inside. Unfortunately, after all that, the bag seems to be empty.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 3, 2006)

Flannad tucks the gray bag into his belt as a memento of the excursion so far.  He turns back to the others.  "Nothing else here except the lever.  Do we use the key in the other 'Z' door?  Or follow this tunnel?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 3, 2006)

Jon sighs when nothing else is reveled. "We could try the lever, but that may be a risk no one wishes to take. If none of you have any other objections, the other 'Z' door it is."


----------



## Question (Sep 3, 2006)

"The lever probably opens the secret entrance to this room, to prevent anyone from getting trapped in it." Liracor hazards a guess. "Lets take a look through the tunnel first.......strange the skulks or their allies must have dugged it, but how would they know of the secret room in the first place?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 3, 2006)

Jon looks a bit anxious as Liracor's suggestion. "Have a peek then, but keep Remen close. You may see something useful, but let us not get distracted from our goal."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 4, 2006)

Flannad decides without waiting to explore the tunnel at Liracor's suggestion...


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 4, 2006)

Flannad, after stashing away the gray bag, decides to heed Liracor's suggestion over Jon's. The whisper gnome leads the way west into the mouth of the tunnel, which turn north, then west, then north again, before exiting forth into a new room. 

Metal wreckage and broken gears lie strewn about the oddly-shaped chamber. Standing in the middle of the room is the half-built metal framework of a four-legged, five-foot-tall construct with one arm ending in a spiked wedge. Its other arm is nowhere to be seen. Gear doors are set into the north and south walls (The northern is marked with a 'Z' glyph, the southern with a 'U'). In addition to the tunnel from which the group just emerged, another of the roughly hewn tunnels leads north, just near the 'Z' door. Webs fill the corners of the rooms.

Suddenly, before anyone can react, something darts out from behind the unfinished automoton. It's a skulk that appears to be covered in rags. It swiftly scrambles away and out of the room, running into the darkness of the northern tunnel.

Actions?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 4, 2006)

"So much for them not knowing about the secret door!" Arak snarls. "Bring the light!"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 4, 2006)

Seeing the paladin begin to rush after the thing, Jon quickly buy cautiously follows. "I don't like this. It could be leading us into a trap!"

OOC: Did we see which direction it left afterwards?


----------



## Legildur (Sep 4, 2006)

Flannad follows Arak.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 4, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Seeing the paladin begin to rush after the thing, Jon quickly buy cautiously follows. "I don't like this. It could be leading us into a trap!"



"What would you prefer? Letting them come to us in force? Abandoning the children altogether? We have few options, Goodman Jon."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 5, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "What would you prefer? Letting them come to us in force? Abandoning the children altogether? We have few options, Goodman Jon."



Juggling his torch in one hand, Jon pulls out his crossbow with the other. It awkward, especially for the scholar. "I just do not like this rushing around. We are on their turf, and could easily be led astray by them. If we are going to give chase, lets do so, if it is not already too late."


----------



## Question (Sep 5, 2006)

"We shouldnt rush after them in these tunnels, they know where we are, they can hide better than we can spot them, and they know the terrain.......i say we check out the z door first."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 5, 2006)

With the rags wrapped around the skulk, its camouflage ability is less effective, so Flannad's sharp eyes note that it made a turn to the east when it reached the T intersection of the northern tunnel.

Jon and Liracor both have their reservations, but Arak and Flannad have already darted into the tunnel, so they reluctantly follow. Jon holds the torch overhead to light the path, and Flannad directs Arak to turn right. The tunnel proceeds north to the visible T junction. It appears that to the west it emerges back into the hallway of the enclave. There, it turns north and out of sight after about 20 feet. Proceeding east at the T, the party turns north then east again, before emerging into a new room.

An acrid stench fills this chamber, which contains two large tables draped in cobwebs. Alchemical apparatus clutters one tabletop, while the other table has been flipped on its side, spilling its contents into the middle of the room. Amid the fragments of shattered glass lie some broken candles, some spent tindertwigs, various sundry utensils, and a pile of rags. 

Against the opposite wall stands a cabinet, its doors set with jagged shards of frosted glass. It looks like someone smashed through the glass to reach the contents within. Mounted to the ceiling is a web-shrouded wooden fan connected to some gears and a rope belt that crosses the ceiling and disappears into the north wall.

There is no immediate sign of the skulk that fled this way, yet there are no apparent exits from the room other than the tunnel.

Actions?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 5, 2006)

Jon looks puzzled. "I do not remember this room on the map," he says in a small voice as they emerge. "Could be a secret door somewhere." Meanwhile, he take a meaningful look at the pile of rags, and, as carefully as he can, fires off a bolt into it. "Just in case," he adds sheepishly.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 5, 2006)

Flannad readies his short bow and scans the room again (Spot check).  If he spies the skulk, he'll put an arrow into it.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 5, 2006)

Arak takes a step back, filling the doorway with his large frame, sword at the ready. The skulk will not be leaving through this door in one piece.


----------



## Question (Sep 5, 2006)

Liracor also inches near the door, sword at the ready. "Lets take a careful look here......"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dowlee follows the group and ends up standing right behind Arak in the tunnel, her bow ready. "This place is filled with critters, and we keep going farther from our destination..."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 6, 2006)

The group clusters warily around the tunnel mouth, certain that the skulk must be hiding somewhere within the room. Everyone peers carefully into the shadowy gloom, but no one can see the creature.(Spot Checks for everyone fail)

Just then, the rag-covered skulk ends the mystery as it pops up from behind the overturned table! Before anyone can react, it hurls a bag of some sort at Remen. Thankfully, the skulk's aim is off, and it misses the barbarian. The bag lands nearby and bursts harmlessly into a mass of sticky goo.

At the same time, before Jon can make a crossbow shot, the pile of rags in the middle of the room floats into the air, and hurtles toward the elan! The rags slam into Jon's midsection with surprising force, leaving him bruised and winded; thankfully, his natural resilience helps lessen the impact somewhat.  (6 damage, reduced by Resilience). Worse, the rags then begin to quickly wrap around him, soon covering his entire body. Jon struggles against the rags as they cover him, but he is not strong enough to fight them off. (ooc: stonegod, I've ruled that Jon's inertial armor has expired at this point.)

*END SURPRISE ROUND*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[b]/[/b]|[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]| | |[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | |[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]| | |[COLOR=Red]S[/COLOR]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Gray]R[/COLOR]| | |[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=Red]J[/COLOR]| | |[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | |[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

*INITIATIVE*
1. Liracor
2. Dowlee
3. Arak
4. Flannad
5. Jon (colored red on the map to indicate being grappled by the rags)
6. Remen
??? Skulk
??? Rag Pile

*STATUS UPDATE*

Jon 2/8 hp, grappled by rag pile. Liracor 5/10 hp, Remen 9/13 hp. 

*ROUND 1 ACTIONS?* 

*SURPRISE ROUND SUMMARY*[sblock]
1. Skulk throws a tanglefoot bag at Remen, misses.

2. Animated rags move 5', attack Jon. Slam attack hits for 8 damage, Jon uses Resilience (1pp) to reduce damage to 6. Jon is at 2/8. Rags initiate grapple vs. Jon (No AOO permitted). Touch attack hits, opposed grapple check won by Rags, Grapple is successful.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Sep 6, 2006)

Flannad immediately fires his short bow at the skulk and then draws his shortsword.

Remen, seeing Jon in trouble, and figuring that Arak will deal with the skulk, flashes his scimitar at the rags grappling Jon.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2006)

Jon drops his crossbow in the sudden attack, and confusingly bats around at the thing. "Get this off me!" The panicked scholar considers dropping on top of his torch a moment, but realizes that would hurt him as much as the rags. He fruitlessly struggles to free himself, knowing it would do little good.

OOC: Jon will go ahead an try a grapple check to escape, though the chances of that succeeding are about as good as a solar showing up and saving us.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dowlee moves in front of Arak to get a clear shot at the skulk with her bow.

ooc: With Point-Blank Shot (fitting in the situation, no?) Longbow +5, damage 1d6+1.
ooc2: stonegod, is that a hint?


----------



## Question (Sep 6, 2006)

Liracor sheathes his sword, and moves to try and grab the rags off Jon.

(Grapple check +4 i believe)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 7, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

Liracor heeds Jon's cry for help, and reaches out to try and pull the rags off. He grabs two fistfuls of the flailing rags, but with it thrashing around, he is not able to maintain a grip.

Dowlee darts in front of Arak and fires an arrow at the skulk. A good shot at this range, her aim is true, and the arrow plunges square into the skulk's chest! (2 damage)

Arak then leaps in front of Dowlee, swinging his greatsword in a wide arc at the skulk, but the creature dodges the blow.

Silently, the skulk retaliates with a rapier thrust, but Arak's banded mail withstands the strike.

Flannad takes aim and launches an arrow with his shortbow, but, taking care not to hit Arak, the shot misses.

The pile of rags tries to wrap ever tighter around Jon, seemingly in an attempt to engulf him completely. The elan, desperately struggles, and manages to prevent the rags from doing so.

Envigorated, Jon struggles ever harder, and manages somehow, with a burst of strength, to free himself from the embrace of the animated rags. (Jon escapes the grapple)

Remen comes to Jon's aid with a powerful slash of his scimitar, slicing through the rags. (7 damage) It looks like the rags can withstand quite a bit more damage, however.

*END ROUND 1*

STATUS SUMMARY

Jon 2/8 hp, Liracor 5/10 hp, Remen 9/13 hp.
Skulk -2 hp; Rag pile -7 hp.



```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]|[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Red]S[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR]|[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Red]R[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 2 INITIATIVE

1. Liracor
2. Dowlee
3. Arak
4. Skulk
5. Flannad
6. Rag pile
7. Jon
8. Remen

*ROUND 2 ACTIONS?*

ROUND 1 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Liracor joins grapple with rags and Jon. No AOO permitted, grab is automatic. Rags win opposed grapple check, so Liracor does not get a hold.

2. Dowlee moves, and attacks skulk with longbow. Critical hit is confirmed, but this skulk is not subject to critical hits. 2 damage. *insert evil DM laugh*

3. Arak moves and attacks skulk with greatsword, but misses.

4. Skulk attacks Arak with rapier, but misses.

5. Flannad fires an arrow at the skulk (-4 penalty for firing into melee) but misses.

6. Rag pile tries to engulf Jon. Jon wins the opposed Grapple check, so this attempt fails.

7. Jon makes an escape attempt and wins the opposed grapple check! (2 in a row, with a -1 grapple mod...lucky.)  He escapes the rags.

8. Remen attacks the rags with his scimitar, hits for 7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 7, 2006)

Jon, elated at his luck, but still a bit hysterical, looks around for a way away from this thing. "Liracor, let me through!" the scholar shouts as he crouches defensively.

OOC: Hopefully a 5' step to Liracor's position if he moves then total defense. Otherwise, total defense where he his. Luckily, Dodge bonus add to touch AC's.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 7, 2006)

"Is there no end to the madness in this place?" Arak swings his mighty blade, attempting to disassociate the skulk's head from its shoulders.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 7, 2006)

Flannad moves into a position against the wall, aiming to eventually set up a flank position, and attacks the skulk with his shortsword. (if skulk dies before then, then Flannad will attack the rags - fighting defensively)


----------



## Question (Sep 8, 2006)

Jon having escaped the embrace of the rags, Liracor then moves past Remen, drawing his sword in the process and attempting to cleave the rags to shreds.

(Moving 10 ft to the square next to remen, attacking rags)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Dowlee moves in a position to better shoot at the skulk. "Ah! Be careful!" She knows that not much more can be done, but she can worry, can't she?

ooc: Move one square north, then one square north-east to shoot at the skulk. I'm trying to only incur the penalty for shooting into melee, and not the one for soft cover. So, if she needs to, she'll move one square east after that.
Point Blank Shot... Longbow +5 (minus whatever comes into play), Damage 1d6+1


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 8, 2006)

*ROUND 2*

Heeding Jon's call, Liracor draws steel once more, and steps forward to slash at the floating pile of rags, but his blade slashes through thin air. Remen follows hard after, slicing with his own blade, but this time, he too fails to connect with the swirling bits of cloth. The rags lunge toward the barbarian in retaliation, but Remen evades them. Jon, meanwhile, ducks behind the pair of warriors, prepared to defend himself as necessary.

Dowlee darts along the wall, and carefully takes aim again with her bow. Even with Arak's presence so close to the skulk, she makes a perfect shot, plugging the skulk right in the face! Despite the two arrows now sticking from its flesh, the skulk remains standing. Even more strange, it doesn't even cry out at the wound. Arak's greatsword frustratingly misses its mark yet again, but this time the skulk's counterstrike does not! The rapier blade slashes across the young paladin's thigh painfully. Flannad slinks up to the skulk and stabs with his short sword, but the creature evades the gnome's blade.

*END ROUND 2* 


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]|[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]| |[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[b]/[/b]| | |[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Red]S[/COLOR]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR]| |[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Red]R[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 3 INITIATIVE

1. Liracor
2. Dowlee
3. Arak
4. Skulk
5. Flannad
6. Rag pile
7. Jon
8. Remen

STATUS UPDATE

Jon 2/8 hp, Liracor 5/10 hp, Remen 9/13 hp, Arak 8/12 hp.
Skulk -9 hp; Rag pile -7 hp.

*COMBAT ROUND 2 SUMMARY*
[sblock]
1. Liracor moves 10' to engage the floating rags, attacks with longsword, misses.

2. Dowlee moves 10' to get a shot at the skulk. Rolls 20! (Second turn in a row!), but the critical is not confirmed this time. Damage = 7. Great rolls!

3. Arak attacks skulk with greatsword, misses.

4. The rag-wrapped skulk attacks Arak with rapier, hitting for 4 damage. Arak 8/12 hp.

5. Flannad moves 15' to engage the skulk, attacks with short sword, misses.

6. The rag pile makes a slam attack vs. Remen, misses.

7. Jon moves 5', enters total defense.

8. Remen moves 5', attacks rag pile with scimitar, misses.[/sblock]
Actions for round 3 please?


----------



## Question (Sep 8, 2006)

OOC : Hmm it looks like if Arak takes a 5ft step SE he would be flanking the scout with Flaanad.

Liracor again attacks the rag pile, trusting the other 3 to hold off the skulk.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2006)

The scholar's breath still coming raggedly, he curses his inability to affect the mindless rags. But the skulk... that was a different matter. Desperate to end this battle, Jon glares at the skulk and thrusts a mental attack his way.

OOC: Move towards Dowlee (and away from the back that is currently unguarded) and _mind thrust_, leaving 2 pp left for the day.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 8, 2006)

Arak steps to the side slightly, forcing the skulk to divide its attention between himself and Flanaad.

"That will be the last blood you taste, scum. Pray it is water enough on your long walk into Hell!"

(Yes, flank time. Arak swings the sword at him once more.)


----------



## Legildur (Sep 9, 2006)

Scared whitless that the skulk will turn on him, Flannad nonetheless stays his place and thrusts with the shortsword once more.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 9, 2006)

(OOC: I'll go ahead and NPC Dowlee for round 3, sticking with the present course...)

ROUND 3 (PARTIAL)

Liracor presses the attack against the hovering pile of rags, but again, his blade cannot find its mark.

Dowlee draws another arrow and takes aim at the skulk, and once more, Ehlonna guides her aim. The arrow plunges straight into the skulk's chest, and the creature is beginning to resemble a pin cushion. Somehow, it still stays upright, seemingly ignoring the wounds it has suffered. With a loud cry, Arak steps to the skulk's flank, and swings his greatsword at the enemy once more. This time, his sword strikes with a glancing blow that cuts through both the skulk's flesh, and the rags that enfold it.

What happens next is a surprise to everyone, as the rags which enrobed the wounded skulk swiftly unwind and release the gray-skinned creature. With a soft moan, the bloodied and arrow-ridden skulk collapses to the ground while the partially-torn mass of rags reorients itself to whip towards Arak. Thankfully, the paladin gets out of the way in time. Flannad recovers from his surprise and slashes at this second rag pile with his shortsword, scoring with a small cut.

The first rag mass, meanwhile, makes another lunge for Remen, but again, the barbarian ducks out of the way.

Jon, who had been readying a potent mind blast for the skulk, realizes now that the creature is no longer a threat. Concluding that his psionic powers are no use against these piles of rags, he reconsiders his course of action.

(OOC: Since the target of Jon's mind thrust is out of action, and there are no other likely targets, I thought I'd give stonegod a chance to offer a different action for the telepath.)


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]|[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]| |[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[b]/[/b]| | |[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | |[COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR]| |[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | |[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

STATUS UPDATE

Jon 2/8 hp, Liracor 5/10 hp, Remen 9/13 hp, Arak 8/12 hp.
Skulk -10 hp, dying; Raggamoffyn #2 -12 hp; Raggamoffyn #1 -7 hp.


COMBAT ROUND 3 SUMMARY (PARTIAL)
[sblock]
1. Liracor attacks Raggamoffyn with longsword, misses.

2. Dowlee fires at skulk with longbow (-4 penalty for firing into melee), hits for 7 damage. (The big rolls for Dowlee just keep coming!)

3. Arak takes 5' step to flank skulk, attacks with greatsword, hits! (Roll of 20, crit not confirmed however). Damage dealt is 5 (Both d6 rolled a one! D'oh!)

4. Raggamoffyn #2 unwraps from the skulk, which falls dying. Rag#2 makes slam attack vs. Arak, misses.

5. Flannad makes attack vs. Raggamoffyn #2, hits with shortsword for only 1 damage. (Raggy not subject to sneak attack damage)

6. Raggamoffyn #1 makes slam attack vs. Remen, misses.

7. Jon...?

8. Remen
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 9, 2006)

Jon curses loudly, an usually sound from the scholar, as the rags separate from the skulk. Realizing his powers are useless, he raises his crossbow at the most damaged rags and steps to the side for a clearer shot. As he did so, he remembered all the titters from his noble friends at his lack of aim. "Here goes nothing," the scholar says and fires!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 9, 2006)

"More insanity!"


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 10, 2006)

(OOC: Here now is the third combat round in its entirety.)

*ROUND 3*

Liracor presses the attack against the hovering pile of rags, but again, his blade cannot find its mark.

Dowlee, moving for a better shot, draws another arrow and takes aim at the skulk, and once more, Ehlonna guides her aim. The arrow plunges straight into the skulk's chest, and the creature is beginning to resemble a pin cushion. Somehow, it still stays upright, seemingly ignoring the wounds it has suffered. With a loud cry, Arak steps to the skulk's flank, and swings his greatsword at the enemy once more. This time, his sword strikes with a glancing blow that cuts through both the skulk's flesh, and the rags that enfold it.

What happens next is a surprise to everyone, as the rags which enrobed the wounded skulk swiftly unwind and release the gray-skinned creature. With a soft moan, the bloodied and arrow-ridden skulk collapses to the ground while the partially-torn mass of rags reorients itself to whip towards Arak. Thankfully, the paladin gets out of the way in time. Flannad recovers from his surprise and slashes at this second rag pile with his shortsword, scoring with a small cut.

The first rag mass, meanwhile, makes another lunge for Remen, but again, the barbarian ducks out of the way.

Jon, who had been readying a potent mind blast for the skulk, realizes now that the creature is no longer a threat. Thinking quickly, he shifts to his right as he draws and loads his crossbow, then takes aim at the second pile of rags. Alas, his shot is nowhere near the mark, and the bolt careens off the wall.

Remen shifts around to flank the first mass of rags, and slashes with his scimitar. Unfortunately, even with his better position, he slices only through empty air.

*END ROUND 3*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]|[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| | |[COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | |[COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 4 INITIATIVE

1. Liracor
2. Dowlee
3. Arak
4. Skulk
5. Flannad
6. Rag pile
7. Jon
8. Remen


STATUS UPDATE

Jon 2/8 hp, Liracor 5/10 hp, Remen 9/13 hp, Arak 8/12 hp.
Skulk -10 hp, dying; Raggamoffyn #2 -12 hp; Raggamoffyn #1 -7 hp.


COMBAT ROUND 3 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Liracor attacks Raggamoffyn with longsword, misses.

2. Dowlee takes 5' step, fires at skulk with longbow (-4 penalty for firing into melee), hits for 7 damage. (The big rolls for Dowlee just keep coming!)

3. Arak takes 5' step to flank skulk, attacks with greatsword, hits! (Roll of 20, crit not confirmed however). Damage dealt is 5 (Both d6 rolled a one! D'oh!)

4. Raggamoffyn #2 unwraps from the skulk, which falls dying. Rag#2 makes slam attack vs. Arak, misses.

5. Flannad makes attack vs. Raggamoffyn #2, hits with shortsword for only 1 damage. (Raggy not subject to sneak attack damage)

6. Raggamoffyn #1 makes slam attack vs. Remen, misses.

7. Jon takes a 5' step, loads crossbow, and shoots at Ragamoffyn #2, missing horribly.

8. Remen takes 5' step to flank Ragamoffyn #1, attacks with scimitar, misses.
[/sblock]

Actions for Round 4 please?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 10, 2006)

The battle raging around him has obviously confused the scholar. The Voices are pounded at his head, making it difficult to think, difficult to hit. Instead, he tries a different tact. He carefully puts away his crossbow and takes out his club again. He may not be able to hit the cursed rags, but perhaps he can distract them enough to help the others.

OOC: Move action to put away crossbow; move action to draw club. Next round will do an aid another if the rags are still around.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 10, 2006)

Flannad maintains his position as he tries to slash at the rags between he and Arak.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 11, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 4*

Liracor scores a solid slash against the first rag pile with his blade, while Dowlee's run of successful shots comes to an end. Her arrow misses wide to the right of the second rag mass.

Arak continues to swing his greatsword, but again is unable to connect with the swirling mass of rags. In retaliation, the rags mass up into a ball, and launch at Arak's head, connecting with a blow so forceful, the young paladin's head snaps back. Arak tumbles to the floor, his head bouncing off the hard stone with a scary 'crack'! He lies motionless, a stream of blood pooling at the back of his head.

Flannad shifts to the side, and scores another blow with his shortsword. Jon, meanwhile, takes a moment to stow his crossbow, and pulls out his club, hoping to able to help his comrades.

The other pile of rags whips around now in Liracor's direction, but the duskblade avoids the flapping mass. Remen, upon seeing Arak's collapse, howls like a madman, and with eyes blazing, slashes ineffectually at the rags before him.

*END ROUND 4*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | |[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[B]x[/B]|[b]/[/b]|[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]|[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]| |[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | |[COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 5 INITIATIVE

1. Liracor
2. Dowlee
3. Arak?? (Dying)
4. Ragamoffyn #2
5. Flannad
6. Ragamoffyn #1
7. Jon
8. Remen

STATUS UPDATE

Jon 2/8 hp, Liracor 5/10 hp, Remen 11/15 hp (Rage 5 rounds left), Arak -1/12 hp, dying.
Skulk -10 hp, dead; Raggamoffyn #2 -16 hp; Raggamoffyn #1 -13 hp.


ROUND 4 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Liracor attacks Ragamoffyn #1 with Longsword (Rolls 15, +2 Flanking), hits for 6 damage.

2. Dowlee fires longbow at Ragamoffyn #2 (Rolls 13, -4 penalty for firing into melee), Misses.

3. Arak attacks Ragamoffyn #2 with Greatsword (Rolls 9, +2 Flanking), Misses.

4. Ragamoffyn #2 makes slam attack vs. Arak, Hits for 9 damage! Arak reduced to -1 hp, is dying.

5. Flannad takes 5' step, attacks Ragamoffyn #2 with Short Sword (rolls 19), possible crit is confirmed, but Rag is not subject to crits. Damage=4

6. Ragamoffyn #1 makes slam attack vs. Liracor w/ flanking, misses.

7. Jon puts away crossbow, draws club (two move actions)

8. Remen rages, attacks Ragamoffyn #1 w/ Scimitar, Rolls 6 (+2 Flanking), misses.[/sblock]

*ACTIONS FOR ROUND 5?*


----------



## Legildur (Sep 11, 2006)

Seeing Arak fall, Flannad licks his lips and briefly considers exiting the encounter.  Instead, he decides to stick it out, and maintains a flanking position as best he can, not so much to aid his own meagre skills, but to help someone else land a telling blow on these cursed rags.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2006)

Seeing Sir Arak fall, Jon gnashes his teeth. Seeing no way to get to Sir Arak without putting himself in danger, he almost moves in to assist. Be realizing his his still defenseless, he concentrates a moment before moving in.

OOC: Forgot I need to put up my _internal armor_. Will do this round.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 11, 2006)

Arak bleeds.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 12, 2006)

(OOC: I hope I'm not overstepping my bounds in NPC-ing some of the characters, but I just want to keep things going. In this case, I figured Dowlee would be willing to assume the risk of an AOO in order to get to Arak and heal him. Unfortunately, it didn't work out too well. I also made an assumption for Flannad, based on the events of the round. I hope that's okay.)

*COMBAT ROUND 5*

Liracor's long sword swing at the first rag pile once more, but finds only empty air. The rags lash out in return at the duskblade, but he blocks the assault with his shield. From the other side, Remen, howls savagely as he chops into the rags with his scimitar. The blow is a mighty one, cutting through several strands of the rags, but the construct still has life left in it.

Dowlee, realizing the party needs Arak's blade in this fight, grits her teeth and rushes past the other rag pile to reach the fallen paladin's side. But, the rags whip out at the halfling as she runs past, striking her right in the chest! She feels her ribs crack from the force of the blow, and she keels over in pain, desperately trying to catch her breath. Next to her, Arak's lifeblood continues to trickle forth from the gash on his head.

The same rag pile then reorients itself in Flannad's direction, getting past his guard and slamming into him forcefully. It then begins to wrap itself around his arms, legs, and chest.  Flannad tries to wriggle free of the entangling rags, but is unable to do so. 

A hum fills the air briefly as the familiar shimmer of Jon's inertial armor comes into existence around him.

*END ROUND 5*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]f[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| | |[COLOR=green]d[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | |[COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 6 INITIATIVE

1. Liracor
2. Dowlee (Disabled)
3. Arak (Dying)
4. Ragamoffyn #2 (entangling Flannad) 
5. Flannad
6. Ragamoffyn #1
7. Jon
8. Remen

STATUS UPDATE

Jon 2/8 hp, Liracor 5/10 hp, Remen 11/15(9/13) hp, Arak -2/12 hp (Dying), Flannad 3/8 hp (Grappled by Ragamoffyn #2), Dowlee 0/9 hp (Disabled).
Skulk -10 hp, dead; Raggamoffyn #2 -16 hp (Grappling Flannad); Raggamoffyn #1 -24 hp.
Remen - Raging (4 Rounds remain)
Jon - Inertial Armor


ROUND 5 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Liracor attacks Ragamoffyn #1 w/Longsword (Flanking), Rolls 7, Misses.

2. Dowlee moves 10' to get adjacent to Arak. She incurs an AOO from Ragamoffyn #2, which hits with a slam attack for 9 damage, reducing Dowlee to zero hit points. Dowlee is disabled, and her turn ends.

3. Arak fails to stabilize, loses one hit point.

4. Ragamoffyn #2 makes a slam attack vs. Flannad, hitting for 5 damage. The ragamoffyn initiates a grapple vs. Flannad, succeeding on the touch attack, and winning the opposed grapple check (Flannad's roll was 8), so Flannad is grappled by the ragamoffyn.

5. Flannad tries to make an escape artist check to get free of the grapple. (I hope that's okay, Legildur, it seemed like the most likely thing he would do under the circumstances). Flannad rolls 14, but loses the opposed check (the ragamoffyn rolled 18) He's still grappled.

6. Ragamoffyn #1 makes a slam attack vs. Liracor, misses.

7. Jon manifests his inertial armor (2 pp remaining for the day).

8. Remen (raging, flanking) attacks Ragamoffyn #1 w/Scimitar, Rolls 18, Hitting for 11 damage![/sblock]
*ACTIONS FOR ROUND 6?*


----------



## Legildur (Sep 12, 2006)

With Flannad's greatest fear realised, he struggles to escape the grasp of the rags (ooc: escape artist check - and yes, that was exactly what I would have had him do last round).


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2006)

Jon's heart racing, the Voices screaming in his head, the yells of his companion all continue to disorient the scholar. He was not meant for this chaos. Seeing Flanad caught, he cries, "Liracor! Can you help Flanad?!" However, Jon knows that he himself cannot help his new friend; his muscles are weak and his coordination poor. Instead, he tries to assist the raging one by distracting the rags that almost claimed him previosly.

OOC: 5' step diagonally to Aid Remen to hit the rags.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 12, 2006)

Arak bleeds.


----------



## Question (Sep 12, 2006)

Liracor once again sheathes his sword and tries to get the rags off of Flaanad. "This seems oddly familiar somehow.......minus the bleeding and screaming part." he mutters.

(5 ft step north, grapple check to try and get it off Flaanad)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 13, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 6*

Liracor hears Jon's call to assist Flannad; he turns about, putting away his sword in the process. Grabbing ahold of the rag creature as it entangles the gnome, Liracor begins tugging on it. Despite this, the rags begin to wrap completely around the struggling Flannad, nearly mummifying him as they enshroud his body and face. Flannad, fearful of what may happen next, begins to twist and turn, and somehow he manages to wriggle free of the thing! He skitters away from the horrid rag thing, leaving Liracor in its grasp.

Dowlee, on her last legs, quickly mutters a prayer to Ehlonna, and she feels her internal wounds mend somewhat. She looks at Arak, whose life blood continues to ebb, hoping that her last healing spell of the day will be enough to revive the fallen paladin.

The other rag creature whips its mass at Remen, catching him hard in the shoulder! It tries to wrap up the barbarian's limbs, but the raging Remen frantically beats away the filthy cloth. Jon approaches from the other side, lunging at the strands of rags with his club, hoping to help Remen make another successful strike. His efforts pay off, as Remen's rage-fueled scimitar stroke cuts through yet more strands of the rags! This rag creature looks very torn and tattered now, but it still whirls in the air, ready to keep fighting.

*END ROUND 6*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]L[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]| | |[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | |[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 7 INITIATIVE

1. Liracor
2. Dowlee
3. Arak (Dying)
4. Ragamoffyn #2 (grappling with Liracor) 
5. Flannad
6. Ragamoffyn #1
7. Jon
8. Remen

STATUS UPDATE

Liracor 5/10 hp, Dowlee 4/9 hp, Arak -3/12 hp (Dying), Flannad 3/8 hp, Jon 2/8 hp, Remen 6/15(4/13) hp. 
Skulk -10 hp, dead; Raggamoffyn #2 -16 hp; Raggamoffyn #1 -31 hp.
Liracor and Raggamoffyn #2 are grappling.
Remen - Raging (3 Rounds remain)
Jon - Inertial Armor

ROUND 6 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Liracor takes a 5' step (sheathes sword) to move next to Rag.#2, initiates a grapple. Grab automatically succeeds, Liracor wins the opposed check (Rolls 8, vs. Rag's roll of 5), successfully joins the grapple.

2. Dowlee casts CLW on herself, heals five damage (but loses one hp for casting while disabled), so she is left at 4/9 hp. Dowlee has one more level 1 spell to use for the day. 

3. Arak fails to stabilize, loses another hp. Now at -3.

4. Rag.#2 wraps completely around Flannad as a standard action. (Note that in this wrapped state, half of all damage dealt to the raggamoffyn will go to Flannad).

5. Flannad makes an Escape Artist check to get free of the grapple. Rolls 16. Rag's opposed roll is 15. Flannad wins, and escapes the grapple. Very fortunate! Flannad then moves 5'. (Legildur, if I'm not mistaken, Flannad should also be able to move after the escape, which was a standard action. Just let me know if you want him to do so, and I will update the map before the next turn.)

6. Rag.#1 makes a slam attack vs. Remen, hits for 5 damage. Gets a free grapple attempt, rolls 14. Remen opposes with a roll of 17. Remen wins, the grapple attempt fails.

7. Jon moves 10', to flank with Remen. Successfully uses aid another to help Remen's attack roll.

8. Remen attacks Rag.#1 with scimitar (with rage, flanking, and aid another bonuses). Rolls 18, hits for 7 damage.[/sblock]

*ACTIONS FOR ROUND 7?*


----------



## stonegod (Sep 13, 2006)

Ducking under a stray bit of rags, Jon lets out a sigh of relief when he notices Flannad escape the rags. Still seeing the halfling crouched over the paladin, he makes a small prayer to St. Cuthbert to restore his champion and give them aid. Gritting his teeth, he continues to try to distract the rags to aid Remen.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 13, 2006)

Flannad eyes are wide in fear and he is breathing heavily from the exertion.  His instincts scream at him to flee, but he knows he owes Liracor a debt.  Switching his shortsword to his off hand, the young gnome retrieves a flask of alchemists fire from his belt pouch.  "Get away from it Liracor!" he calls to his companion as he readies to throw the flask as soon as the duskblade is clear.
[sblock=ooc]31 hps damage!!  I'm presuming damage reduction.  Shame no one has a lit torch handy.  And yeah, Flannad, whilst he has the opportunity to move, he will create a bit of space so that he can lob the flask.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 13, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> 31 hps damage!!  I'm presuming damage reduction.  Shame no one has a lit torch handy.  And yeah, Flannad, whilst he has the opportunity to move, he will create a bit of space so that he can lob the flask.



Jon dropped his in the square he was in when he was going to shoot; its at the foot of Rag #1.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Sep 13, 2006)

[sblock=ooc][sblock=ooc]Jon dropped his in the square he was in when he was going to shoot; its at the foot of Rag #1.[/sblock]Wasn't that a sunrod?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 13, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Wasn't that a sunrod?



Nope, its a torch.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 13, 2006)

Arak bleeds. As his body grows cold, he dreams of rats that walk like men tearing apart a marble palace as he stands on the topmost balcony, feeling the building sway and threaten to collapse beneath him.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

(OOC: Legildur, do you have an alternative action for Flannad, if Liracor is unable to get free of the Raggamoffyn? Or, will you lob the fiery flask anyway?)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak bleeds. As his body grows cold, he dreams of rats that walk like men tearing apart a marble palace as he stands on the topmost balcony, feeling the building sway and threaten to collapse beneath him.



(OOC: Nice post, WBDB!   )


----------



## Legildur (Sep 14, 2006)

(ooc: alternate would be to sheath sword and pick up the dropped torch or, if the opportunity presents, lob flask at the other rag)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]31 hps damage!!  I'm presuming damage reduction.  Shame no one has a lit torch handy.  And yeah, Flannad, whilst he has the opportunity to move, he will create a bit of space so that he can lob the flask.[/sblock]



[sblock=Legildur]Actually, no DR in this case, just a heck of a lot of hit points.   [/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

OOC: Whizbang, I'm working on round 7 right now. Dowlee has cast her final CLW for the day on Arak, and healed 4 points of damage, bringing him to 1 hp.

What will he do this round (noting that he is prone, and is in a threatened square)?


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]L[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]| | |[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | |[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```


ROUND 7 SUMMARY (PARTIAL)

1. Liracor tries to escape his grapple with Raggmoffyn #2, Rolls 9. Rag. rolls 9, it's a tie. Liracor rerolls 3, Rag. rerolls 3. Another tie! Liracor rerolls 10, Rag. rerolls 20! The raggamoffyn wins the check, and Liracor can't escape the grapple.

2. Dowlee casts CLW on Arak, healing him of 4 points of damage, bringing him to 1 hp!

3. Arak (prone)....Need action????


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 14, 2006)

Blinking in surprise, Arak stands up, and defending himself, attempts to thread his way between Dowlee and Jon.

[sblock=ooc]I was a bad boy and never wrote down my potion, and now I can't recall if I drank it prior to now ...[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Blinking in surprise, Arak stands up, and defending himself, attempts to thread his way between Dowlee and Jon.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]I was a bad boy and never wrote down my potion, and now I can't recall if I drank it prior to now ...[/sblock]




OOC: Arak still has his potion, as do Remen and Dowlee.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 7*

Liracor struggles mightily with the rag creature that now grips his limbs, but cannot free himself from its grasp. To the contrary, the rags only get a tighter hold on the duskblade, as they entwine his arms, legs, and face, completely covering him now!

Dowlee prays again to Ehlonna, this time for the healing of her friend Arak. The blood flowing from the back of his head stops, and his eyes flutter open! He takes a moment to get ahold of himself, and assess the situation. Then, with a firm grip on his greatsword to ward off any attacks, he begins to get to his feet. The nearby rags snap out at him as he struggles to rise, but he bats them away with his blade! Unsteadlily, he steps around Jon, trying to ignore the pain throbbing in his head.

Flannad considers hurling his flask of alchemist's fire, but sees that it would endanger his beleaguered friends. Instead, he sheathes his short sword, then stoops to pick up the torch that lays flickering on the floor where Jon dropped it.

The other animated rag pile slips past Remen's defenses, grabbing ahold of his wrists despite his furious struggles. Jon tries to help by batting at the rags with his club, but his attack is ineffectual. Remen, then, lets a loud roar of rage and with a great effort, tears himself free of the filthy thing's grasp.

*END ROUND 7* 


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]L[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]|[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 8 INITIATIVE

1. Liracor
2. Dowlee
3. Arak
4. Ragamoffyn #2 (grappling with Liracor) 
5. Flannad
6. Ragamoffyn #1
7. Jon
8. Remen

STATUS UPDATE

Liracor 5/10 hp, Dowlee 4/9 hp, Arak 1/12 hp, Flannad 3/8 hp, Jon 2/8 hp, Remen 6/15(4/13) hp. 
Skulk -10 hp, dead; Raggamoffyn #2 -16 hp; Raggamoffyn #1 -31 hp.
Liracor and Raggamoffyn #2 are grappling, Liracor has been completely Wrapped by the Raggamoffyn. 
Remen - Raging (2 Rounds remain)
Jon - Inertial Armor


ROUND 7 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Liracor tries to escape his grapple with Raggmoffyn #2, Rolls 9. Rag. rolls 9, it's a tie. Liracor rerolls 3, Rag. rerolls 3. Another tie! Liracor rerolls 10, Rag. rerolls 20! The raggamoffyn wins the check, and Liracor can't escape the grapple.

2. Dowlee casts CLW on Arak, healing him of 4 points of damage, bringing him to a whopping 1 hp! (Dowlee has no more 1st level spells left!)

3. Arak goes into Total Defense (+4 AC bonus), then stands from prone. Raggamoffyn #1 makes an AOO with its Slam (+4 bonus because Arak is prone). Rolls 5, misses! Arak then takes a 5' step to the northwest.

4. Raggamoffyn #2 Wraps around Liracor, as a standard action. (Any attacks made against the raggamoffyn now will also damage Liracor).

5. Flannad sheathes his short sword, then picks up the torch from where Jon dropped it. (Legildur, since Flannad couldn't throw his alchemist's fire at either of the raggamoffyns without endangering other party members, I went with this option. Let me know if that's different than what you intended, and I'll modify as needed.)

6. Raggamoyffyn #1 initiates a grapple with Remen (does not draw AOO). Makes touch attack, rolls 13, hits. Opposed grapple check...Rag. rolls 19, Remen rolls 5. The grapple is successful!

7. Jon makes a 5' step, attack Raggamoffyn #1 with club. Rolls 9, misses. (I wasn't sure what else to have Jon do, stonegod. I figured he probably didn't want to voluntarily enter the grapple.)

8. Remen (raging) tries to escape his grapple. Opposed grapple check: Remen rolls 12, Rag. rolls 2. Remen escapes![/sblock] 

*ACTIONS FOR ROUND 8 PLEASE?*


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2006)

Jon grits his teeth, fighting the panic attack that almost overcame him as the rags entangled Remen. He continue to try to distract the rags while aiding the swordsman. _Fall, curse you! Fall!_


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 14, 2006)

"Thank Cuthbert for his gift of foresight." Arak cracks the seal of his healing potion and chugs it quickly, eyeing the dancing rags.
[sblock=ooc]If it's possible to drink a potion defensively -- I didn't see anything suggesting this was possible or otherwise -- Arak is.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Sep 14, 2006)

Seeing the rags busy with Liracor, Flannad lunges in and puts the torch to them! (ooc: Gee I hope that doesn't end badly for Liracor)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 15, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Thank Cuthbert for his gift of foresight." Arak cracks the seal of his healing potion and chugs it quickly, eyeing the dancing rags.
> [sblock=ooc]If it's possible to drink a potion defensively -- I didn't see anything suggesting this was possible or otherwise -- Arak is.[/sblock]



OOC: Whizbang, as long as the rags are grappling Liracor, they don't threaten Arak, so there won't be any AOOs unless Liracor breaks free. And, if that does happen, he can always taks a 5' step to a safe square before drinking.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 15, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 8*

Liracor, now desperate to free himself from the entwining rags before something worse happens, thrashes about wildly, and somehow manages to extricate himself from the entangling mass. The rags try to reclaim their hold on the duskblade, but with newfound strength, Liracor pulls away once again. Flannad, hoping to exploit a possible vulnerability, approaches and swings awkwardly at the rags with his torch, but the floating rags evade his attack.

Dowlee, out of other options, takes a step, and fires an arrow at the nearest rag pile. It's not a good shot, as Arak is in the way, and her arrow is off the mark. Arak, meanwhile, steps out of reach of the swirling rags, and, retrieving the potion given to him by Jenya, drinks with a prayer of thanks to St. Cuthbert in his heart. He feels his cuts and bruises all healing, and within moments he feels as though he has slept for a week, refreshed and healed.

The other rag creature makes another effort to ensnare Remen in its clutches, but the barbarian, still enraged, yanks his limbs free of its clutches. With Jon still supporting him, Remen savagely slices at the rags again, shredding still more of the rag's strands. At last, unable to sustain its cohesion any more, the slashed and shredded rag thing stops moving, and settles harmlessly to the stone floor.

*END ROUND 8*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]|[COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| |[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]|[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]|[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 9 INITIATIVE

1. Liracor
2. Dowlee
3. Arak
4. Raggamoffyn #2 
5. Flannad
6. Raggamoffyn #1
7. Jon
8. Remen

STATUS UPDATE

Liracor 5/10 hp, Dowlee 4/9 hp, Arak 12/12 hp, Flannad 3/8 hp, Jon 2/8 hp, Remen 6/15(4/13) hp. 
Skulk -10 hp, Dead; Raggamoffyn #2 -16 hp; Raggamoffyn #1 -39 hp, Destroyed. 
Remen - Raging (1 round remains)
Jon - Inertial Armor

ROUND 8 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Liracor attempts again escape from the grapple. Opposed check Liracor rolls 19, Raggamoffyn rolls 7. Liracor escapes. :\

2. Dowlee takes a 5' step, and fires an arrow at Raggamoffyn #2 (This isn't the optimal space for her to shoot from, but I figured she probably didn't want to take an AOO). She rolls a 5 (-4 for firing into melee, plus Arak is providing the Raggamoffyn with cover.) The arrow misses badly.

3. Arak takes a 5' step to a safe square, then retrieves and drinks his potion of CMW. Heal roll is 12! Brings Arak back up to full hp, 12/12.

4. Raggamoffyn #2 tries to restablish its grapple with Liracor, making a touch attack first (No AOO allowed) Rolls 12, hits. Opposed grapple: Rag. rolls 19...Liracor rolls 20! Liracor wins, no grapple this time.

5. Flannad takes a 5' step, makes a melee attack with the torch vs. Rag.#2 (-4 for using an improvised weapon). Rolls 17, misses.

6. Raggamoffyn tries to grapple Remen...Touch attack roll is 8. Hits! Opposed grapple, Rag. rolls 5, Remen rolls 8. Remen wins, no grapple.

7. Jon uses Aid Another to help Remen's attack. Rolls 17, succeeds.

8. Remen (Raging, Aid Another) attack Raggamoffyn #1 with Scimitar. Rolls 13, Hits! Damage roll is 8. Raggamoffyn #1 is destroyed, finally![/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2006)

The Voices seem to be jubilant as the tide of battle begins to turn. Jon, eager not to get in the way of the warriors, moves to the entrance of the corridor to ensure that the noise of battle has not drawn any unwanted attention.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 15, 2006)

Flannad continues to try and fry the rags with the torch.


----------



## Question (Sep 15, 2006)

OOC : Sorry folks been away for the past few days.

IC : Liracor finally shakes himself free from the confining rags. Drawing his sword and slashes at the rags(againj), he curses "Die piece of cloth, die!"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 15, 2006)

With a nasty laugh, Arak slashes at the remaining rag creature.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 16, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 9*

Liracor, enheartened by the fall of the first rag thing, slashes quickly at the second, but his blade misses. The rag creatures lashes out at the duskblade in return, getting past his guard and slamming into his head! Liracor falls, blood gushing from his nose. An arrow fired from Dowlee's bow tears through the rags as Liracor goes down.

Flannad again tries to put the rags to the torch, but cannot get the thing to stand still long enough to do so; his thrust misses. He is beginning to realize that the rag pile is moving so much, he will have a very hard time striking it with the torch.

Arak, healthy and rejuvenated, steps near the rags and slashes with his greatsword, but his blade whistles through empty air. Jon steps back near the room's entrance, watching and listening for signs of fresh trouble. For the moment, it seems as though nothing has been attracted by the noise of the battle.

Remen still pumped up with rage, crosses the room to engage the single remaining pile of rags. His scimitar too fails to connect with the bizarre creature, however. With this miss, Remen's rage seems to pass, and the barbarian now looks winded.

*END ROUND 9*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[COLOR=deepskyblue]f[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]|[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]|[B]x[/B]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| | |[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 10 INITIATIVE

1. _Liracor_ (Dying)
2. Dowlee
3. Arak
4. Raggamoffyn #2 
5. Flannad
6. Raggamoffyn #1
7. Jon
8. Remen

STATUS UPDATE

Liracor -2/10 hp (Dying), Dowlee 4/9 hp, Arak 12/12 hp, Flannad 3/8 hp, Jon 2/8 hp, Remen 4/13 hp. 
Skulk -10 hp, Dead; Raggamoffyn #2 -19 hp; Raggamoffyn #1 -39 hp, Destroyed. 
Remen - Fatigued
Jon - Inertial Armor

ROUND 9 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Liracor attacks Raggamoffyn w/ Longsword, Rolls 4, misses.

2. Dowlee shoots at Raggamoffyn w/ Longbow, Rolls 20! Hits. Damage roll is 3.

3. Arak moves 5', Attacks Raggamoffyn w/ Greatsword. Rolls 9, misses.

4. Raggamoffy makes slam attack vs. Liracor, Rolls 16, Hit! Damage rolls is 7. Liracor reduced to -2 hp, dying.

5. Flannad makes attack with Torch vs. Raggamoffyn (at -4 for improvised weapon). Rolls 19, misses. (Yep.)

6. Jon moves and keeps lookout.

7. Remen (raging) moves 15', attacks Raggamoffyn w/ Scimitar, Rolls 9, misses. Remen's rage ends. Now he is fatigued.
[/sblock]

Actions for Round 10? (Note, I'll have Dowlee cross over and make a Heal check to stabilize Liracor if Jdvn1 doesn't post otherwise.)


----------



## Legildur (Sep 16, 2006)

Flannad drops the torch in disgust.  Drawing his shortsword again, the young gnome shuffles (5ft step) towards a flanking position and tries to distract the rags so that Arak can better strike it. (ooc: aid another for +2 attack bonus)


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2006)

With the gnome moving to stand of the duskblade's body, Jon moves forward, crouches down behind the man, and tries to pull the unconscious form to him. He will then see what he can to to help the man, or help Dowlee when she arrives.

OOC: Since Flannad will be in the way and Dowlee can be more useful arrowing than not, Jon will move 5' and use a move action to drag Liracor to him, attempting to stabilize him next round.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 16, 2006)

Arak attacks the rag creature once more.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 17, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 10*

As Liracor's breathing grows more shallow, Dowlee swiftly darts across the room, and kneels by the duskblade's side to administer healing. She manages to stop Liracor's bleeding, so that he is no longer dying.

Arak, seeing an opportunity, holds back his sword strike momentarily, as Flannad dodges another thrust from the mass of rags. Giving up on the torch, Flannad draws his sword and tries to distract the creature. Arak moves opposite the whisper gnome, and slashes at the rags, but even with Flannad's help, he cannot land the blow.

Jon stoops low, and grabs ahold of Liracor, pulling the duskblade farther away from the reach of the rag creature. Remen, meanwhile, clearly winded from his rage, slashes with his scimitar at the rags, but his blade misses.

*END ROUND 10*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]|[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]|[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 11 INITIATIVE

1. _Liracor_ (Unconscious)
2. Dowlee
3. Raggamoffyn #2 
4. Flannad
5. Arak
6. Jon
7. Remen

STATUS UPDATE

Liracor -3/10 hp (Unconscious), Dowlee 4/9 hp, Arak 12/12 hp, Flannad 3/8 hp, Jon 2/8 hp, Remen 4/13 hp. 
Skulk -10 hp, Dead; Raggamoffyn #2 -19 hp; Raggamoffyn #1 -39 hp, Destroyed. 
Remen - Fatigued
Jon - Inertial Armor

Actions for Round 11?

ROUND 10 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Liracor makes a stabilize check: Rolls 67, fails. Loses one hp, now at -3/10.

2. Dowlee moves 15', makes a Heal check to stabilize Liracor. Rolls 14, succeeds. Liracor is now unconscious but stable.

3. Arak delays until after Flannad's turn, to get the Aid Another bonus.

4. Raggamofyn makes a slam attack vs. Flannad, rolls 7, misses.

5. Flannad drops torch, draws short sword, moves 5', uses Aid Another to help Arak's attack. Roll: 9, success.

6. Arak moves 5' (to a flanking position), attacks Raggamoffyn with greatsword. Rolls: 3. That's a bad miss, even with the extra bonuses.

7. Jon moves 5', drags Liracor into his square.

8. Remen (fatigued) makes an attack with his scimitar. Rolls 5, misses.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2006)

Knowing that he does not have the means to help Liracor further, Jon once again faces the animated rags. Gnomes were known for all sorts of arcane experiments, but Jon could not fathom the reason for these. Striking out with his club once again, Jon ties to assist the winded Remen strike blows.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 17, 2006)

"Someone hit this thing!" urges a desperate Flannad as he tries to create an opening for Arak. (ooc: aid another for +2 atk bonus)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 17, 2006)

Arak grits his teeth, swinging again. They're no closer to saving the children, and now they're battling dirty laundry.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 18, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 11*

With Liracor safe, Dowlee again nocks an arrow, shifting to a position where she can the clearest shot possible. She fires the arrow with accuracy, and it tears through more fibers of the rag creature.

The rag thing lashes out at Flannad, and the whisper gnome can't get out of the way in time! His head snaps back from the force of the blow, and he falls hard to the stone floor!

Arak's greatsword tears through the rag thing in retaliation, and Remen's scimitar does the same as Jon works to create an opening for the weary barbarian. Even after the two blades have done their damage, the creature still floats in the air. It looks like it can barely hold itself together now, though.

*END ROUND 11*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| |[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | |[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 12 INITIATIVE

1. _Liracor_ (Unconscious)
2. Dowlee
3. Raggamoffyn #2 
4. _Flannad_ (Dying)
5. Arak
6. Jon
7. Remen

STATUS UPDATE

Liracor -3/10 hp (Unconscious), Dowlee 4/9 hp, Arak 12/12 hp, Flannad -6/8 hp (Dying), Jon 2/8 hp, Remen 4/13 hp. 
Skulk -10 hp, Dead; Raggamoffyn #2 -34 hp; Raggamoffyn #1 -39 hp, Destroyed. 
Remen - Fatigued
Jon - Inertial Armor

*Actions for Round 12?*

ROUND 11 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Dowlee moves 10 feet, to get a better shot at the Raggamoffyn (-4 for firing into melee). Roll: 16, Hit! Damage roll is 3.

2. Raggamoffyn makes slam attack vs. Flannad. Rolls 16, Hits! Damage roll is 9!!! Flannad falls to -6 hp, and is dying!

3. Arak attacks the raggamoffyn with Greatsword, rolls 15, Hits! Damage roll is 8.

4. Jon uses Aid Another to help Remen's attack. Rolls 14, succeeds!

5. Remen (fatigued, +2 Aid Another bonus) attacks Raggamoffyn with scimitar. Rolls 16, Hit! Damage roll is 4.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 18, 2006)

The Voices swirl in his head once again at the ebb and flow of battle. For every gain, there is a loss, and Jon fears he would be next. Carefully, he continues his aid of the barbarian, desperation driving his blows. 

_Hold on Flannad, Liracor! Hold on!_


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 18, 2006)

"Back into Hell with you!" Arak slashes at the final rag creature for what he hopes is the final time.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 18, 2006)

Flannad cries out in pain as he slumps to the floor.  He bleeds (again). (ooc: That was bound to happen)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 19, 2006)

"Ack!" Dowlee moves around Jon to try to stop Flannad's bleeding. She may have known some medicine before coming into these dungeons, but she's really getting some practice now! This was definitely not part of her training. "Hold on!"

ooc: Thanks for NPCing me.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 12*

Dowlee, seeing yet another companion go down for the count, scrambles around behind Jon to try to help Flannad. She applies the healing konwledge that she knows, and once again help save a life. Flannad's breathing comes a little easier now.

The rag thing, obviously on its last legs, shows it still has some fight in it, though, as it lashes out at Remen. The weary barbarian has no defense, and he takes a hard shot to the chin, staggering him. He almost falls, but not quite.

Arak moves opposite of Jon, and slashes with his greatsword, but misses the floating rag pile. Jon, unsure how else he can help, steps back out of reach of the thing, while Remen also stumbles away, reaching into his belt pouch to find his healing potion from Jenya. 

*END ROUND 12*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]/[/b]| |[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]/[/b]| |[COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]| |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]| | |[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | |[b]\[/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 13 INITIATIVE

1. _Liracor_ (Unconscious)
2. Dowlee
3. Raggamoffyn #2 
4. _Flannad_ (Unconscious)
5. Arak
6. Jon
7. Remen

STATUS UPDATE

Liracor -3/10 hp (Unconscious), Dowlee 4/9 hp, Arak 12/12 hp, Flannad -6/8 hp (Unconscious), Jon 2/8 hp, Remen 0/13 hp (Disabled). 
Skulk -10 hp, Dead; Raggamoffyn #2 -34 hp; Raggamoffyn #1 -39 hp, Destroyed. 
Remen - Fatigued
Jon - Inertial Armor

ROUND 12 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Dowlee moves 10' and makes a Heal check to stabilize Flannad. Rolls 17, success! Flannad stabilizes.

2. Raggamoffyn makes slam attack vs. Remen. Roll 19, hits! Rolls for damage = 4. Remen now at 0 hp, disabled.

3. Arak takes 5' step to flank the Raggamoffyn with Jon. Attacks w/ Greatsword, rolls 10. Misses!

4. Jon takes a 5' step to get out of range of the Raggamoffyn's attacks. (stonegod, with Remen now disabled, I figured Jon would realize he won't be attacking the creature, so I wasn't sure what else he would do this round.)

5. Remen (disabled) takes a 5' step, retrieves his potion of CMW (move action). (I'm assuming that Remen would want to use his potion now. If this is wrong, hopefully our newly returned Land Outcast will step in and correct me.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Sep 19, 2006)

The young whisper gnome groans in his unconscious state as the halfing applies pressure to his wound and stabilises him.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

(OOC: Time to drop the curtain on this fight...)

*COMBAT ROUND 13*

Dowlee grits her teeth, nocks an arrow, and takes aim at the rag creature once more. Her aim is dead on, and the arrow tears through the foe! At last, the cursed thing falls limp to the ground, its threat ended.

*END COMBAT*

STATUS UPDATE

Liracor -3/10 hp (Unconscious), Dowlee 4/9 hp, Arak 12/12 hp, Flannad -6/8 hp (Unconscious), Jon 2/8 hp, Remen 0/13 hp (Disabled). 
Skulk -10 hp (Dead); Raggamoffyn #2 -37 hp (Destroyed); Raggamoffyn #1 -39 hp, (Destroyed).
Jon - Inertial Armor

ROUND 13 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Dowlee fires at the raggamoffyn (-4 firing into melee). Rolls 20! Hits! Damage roll is 3, the raggamoffyn is destroyed![/sblock]
---------------------------------------------------------------
OOC: Wow. What a fight! 13 rounds of intense action, but you all survived. And, you'll level up from this as well. Well done! Before I award xp, though, let's role-play the aftermath of the fight, and determine the party's course of action from here. Most everyone is hurt, with two characters unconscious. The party's resources are drained. The fate of the kidnapped children remains unknown. The party also still has two healing potions available, but I won't speak for Jdvn1 or Land Outcast as to how they should be used.

You also might wish to explore this room. Refer back to post #512 for a description of its contents.

Finally, one matter of bookeeping....I will rule that Dowlee can recover half of her arrows fired (4), which puts her at a current total of 14 arrows.

Okay, what are you guys going to do now?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2006)

Jon slumps to the floor, his breath coming hard. He cluthes his head as if in pain. The Voices are still caterwauling in his head, and he swore he heard Flannad's and Liracor's voice join them momentarily. Looking around at his companions, he sees many bruises and weariness everywhere. 

"We must rest. We cannot help the children like this. We can only hope that the gods will keep them safe a bit longer." 

The scholar scans the room, taking in the odd contraption and the alchemical devices. Taking to his feet, the scholar begins to carefully look through the material. "Some of this may prove useful. The gnomes are reknown for their alchemical gifts. I will see what can be found, as I doubt I can be of use to you, Mistress Dowlee."

OOC: Jon will take 20 to search the alchemical piles and the cabinet area (also behind it; he remembers where they got their key). He is also interested in the strange rope device, and will take 20 on a search of it and the north wall (and then the rest of the room) barring any objections.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 19, 2006)

_That's why I didn't want them to shed my blood_ the _Fury_..._ Its like being back there, down the sewers, mi mind returns to the beast_

Remen staggers, and with heavy steps, goes up to Dowlee, supporting himself on her (and making her almost drop to the floor because of his weight), but only long enough to descend slowly to the floor. With a smile he says at Dowlee -still holding the potion on his hand and pointing to Flannad- "give this him, the guy looks way bad"

With this said, scimitar still on hand, he closes his eyes... but before anyone says anything, he clarifies drily:
"I'm resting"


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> _That's why I didn't want them to shed my blood_ the _Fury_..._ Its like being back there, down the sewers, mi mind returns to the beast_
> 
> Remen staggers, and with heavy steps, goes up to Dowlee, supporting himself on her (and making her almost drop to the floor because of his weight), but only long enough to descend slowly to the floor. With a smile he says at Dowlee -still holding the potion on his hand and pointing to Flannad- "give this him, the guy looks way bad"
> 
> ...




OOC: Great to have you back, LO!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 19, 2006)

Arak drops to one knee, his sword point to the floor, and leans his head against the flat of his blade, and prays for guidance. His companions are wounded and they seem in over their heads, but the children remain in danger and are relying upon them.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

Dowlee looks sympathetically at Remen, but nods and takes the potion from his hand. She tips back Flannad's head, and pours the restorative liquid down his throat. (Healing roll = 14 hp recovered!)

With a splutter, Flannad's eyes pop open. He sits up with the realization that he has been completely healed! (8/8 hp)

(OOC: Are you planning to rest here in Jzadirune, or exit the dungeon?)


----------



## Legildur (Sep 19, 2006)

Flannad coughs as he inadvertently gets some of the healing liquid into his lungs and sprays over Dowlee.  When the coughing fit passes, the young whisper gnome looks up into Dowlee's eyes.  "My thanks.  Again."

Now fully healed (thanks Land Outcast!), Flannad stands up and tests himself to make sure everything is okay.  "I've never even heard of anything like that before.  I don't think I could ever walk into a clothesmaker's shop ever again."

Flannad now joins in the search (take 20 on all the interesting bits).


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

As Jon searches, he sees Remen collapse in exhaustion. "I know we must rest, but should it be here? This room seems defensible enough, but this place is still creepy..."

OOC: I'm up for either staying or going. Jon doesn't need food and water (if he spend 1pp).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 20, 2006)

"We are caught deciding between two ill choices. If nothing else, it appears this room is not commonly visited by the new inhabitants, or else the rag-creatures would have killed more of them. We should close the doors that led us here, so as to conceal our presence while we rest, though. May Cuthbert shelter us as we recover to better mete out justice in his name."


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 20, 2006)

Remen groans... and if nobody does much noise, after some time, begins snoring quietly.

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> thanks Land Outcast!



 You're welcome  [/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Dowlee wipes Flannad's spit off of her as best as she can, "... You're welcome... I think." She shakes her head and goes to Liracor, pulling out her own potion as she does, to bring the last unconscious party member conscious.

"I think Remen has the right idea, there... though I'm pretty sure we won't be 100% when we wake up, still. If we went back to the church of St. Cuthbert, they might be able to administer extra healing." She looks around for something to cushion Remen's head on the ground. "And it's so _filthy_ here."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 20, 2006)

Flannad expresses his thoughts as they come to him whilst he continues to search the room.  "If we were to return to Ghaele's place, then we would at least stop any skulks getting out of here."

"Of course, that would make it easier to know where we were going to come from next...."

"Or maybe we'll find something here and still be able to find the children... if we were brave enough."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 20, 2006)

"As I said, ill choices. But were we to return to the surface, our enemies, were they wise, would make it even harder for us to enter anew. By staying behind enemy lines, as it were, it may be that we can bypass any new defenses they might erect o'ernight and reach the children that much sooner in the morning."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 20, 2006)

Flannad nods his head.  "Yes, I'd be very concerned if it were gnomes or dwarves that held this place should we try and re-enter after leaving."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee wipes Flannad's spit off of her as best as she can, "... You're welcome... I think." She shakes her head and goes to Liracor, pulling out her own potion as she does, to bring the last unconscious party member conscious.




Dowlee pours her own healing potion down Liracor's gullet, and within moments the young duskblade is awake and alert, happy to be alive.

(OOC: Healing roll is 13, bringing Liracor back to full strength...10/10 hp. No more Curative potions left, though.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

As Dowlee tends to Liracor, and Remen falls into a slumber, Jon and Flannad begin making a thorough search through the lab, paying special attention to the upright table and broken cabinet. 

The table holds all the trappings of a quality alchemical laboratory, and would probably be of considerable value to someone with an interest in such matters. The search turns up several empty glass flasks, as well as a few that contain some harmless powder or hardened sludge. More interestingly, the pair turn up quite an assembly of useful alchemical items, inventoried as follows:

-2 flasks of acid
-20 tindertwigs
-3 flasks of alchemist's fire
-4 vials of antitoxin
-2 smokesticks
-8 sunrods
-1 thunderstone

The search also turns up another vial whose contents are not immediately known. The liquid within has a strong chemical smell, like a solvent.

What's more, Flannad spots on the table a 5-inch steel rod with an engraved rune on the end and notches at the other...another gear door key! This one is engraved with the gnomish letter 'U'.

Turning his attention to the fan on the ceiling, Jon notes only that the gears and rope belt look like they must turn the fan somehow, but its power source cannot be seen here.

Convinced that there must be another entrance to the room (other than the tunnel dug in the wall), the pair scan all of the walls carefully...and find not one but _three_ secret doors! There is one on the north wall, and one on the south, as well as one leading east in the southeast corner. The one on the south wall seems as though it must lead back into the long hallway the party traversed earlier.

What now?

OOC: Go ahead and divvy up the treasure found, and let me know what you want to do to safeguard yourselves for a night's stay in the lovely accomodations of Jzadirune! 

And hey, don't forget as you find stuff, that your duskblade can use Detect Magic a few times each day. That's a handy ability, you should take advantage of it.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 20, 2006)

Flannad listens at each secret door for sounds beyond.  If the rickety cabinet (with glass) is still an object of interest, Flannad will take similar precautions as he did previously where they found the 'Z' key, and move it.

With the group deciding to stay, Flannad sees if he can find a way to jam or lock the secret doors so that there are no surprises.  And to rig some trip wires connected to warning devices just in case.

[sblock=ooc]Flannad is happy to accept some of the alchemical items as he can use all of them.  But probably the antitoxin is the obvious one.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 20, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad nods his head.  "Yes, I'd be very concerned if it were gnomes or dwarves that held this place should we try and re-enter after leaving."



"Given how the current inhabitants have almost done for us, is this really the time for bravado? Would you give them the _chance_ to improve on their previous attempts?"
[sblock=ooc]Arak would like a pair of sunrods and an anti-toxin. It's certainly possible he'd be the last one standing after a fight and would need to administer an antidote to someone. And, well, he's blind as a bat. The unknown liquid should probably be hit with a _detect magic_, along with any other items in the room and anything we've picked up along the way (have we picked up anything along the way?).[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 20, 2006)

"Yes, I suppose that's true. But staying here isn't safe, with so many entrances." Dowlee shakes her head and thinks.

[sblock]I suppose some Acid or Alchemist's Fire would be most useful to me, to use from a distance. I don't really care too much, though.

Mal, now that we have the U key, can you mark any such doors we've found? And, don't forget, I still have all my 0th level spells. Plenty of Detect Magics! [/sblock]


----------



## Question (Sep 20, 2006)

As Liracor wakes up, fully healed, he mutters "This needs to stop becoming a habit......". Taking a quick look around the room, he continues "Barely a few hours in and we used up almost all the potions the church gave us.....doesnt look good."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> ...The unknown liquid should probably be hit with a _detect magic_, along with any other items in the room and anything we've picked up along the way (have we picked up anything along the way?)...




OOC: Flannad grabbed that gray bag from the chest a couple of rooms back...


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Mal, now that we have the U key, can you mark any such doors we've found?



OOC: Done! There's only one, but I marked it on the map in post #603 above.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad listens at each secret door for sounds beyond.  If the rickety cabinet (with glass) is still an object of interest, Flannad will take similar precautions as he did previously where they found the 'Z' key, and move it.
> 
> With the group deciding to stay, Flannad sees if he can find a way to jam or lock the secret doors so that there are no surprises.  And to rig some trip wires connected to warning devices just in case.



Flannad listens carefully at each of the secret doors, but hears nothing from beyond any of them. There doesn't seem to be any way to lock the secret doors, but they could probably be jammed. (My suggestion...use the rapier of the dead skulk, and the two short swords Remen is carrying from the thugs in the alley). And, if Flannad wants to cannibalize the alchemy lab, he could probably set up something that would cause the breaking of glassware to alert the group if one of the doors was opened.

Flannad moves the cabinet safely (it isn't rigged to fall like the one in the kitchen), but doesn't find anything behind it. All of its goodies have already been cleaned out in Flannad/Jon's thorough search of the room.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 20, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> OOC: Flannad grabbed that gray bag from the chest a couple of rooms back...



Flannad also has a cloak from the darkcreepers... may as well throw that in to be examined as well.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

As the party settles in to rest in the lab, Dowlee agrees to cast Detect Magic on the various items the group has collected.

She prays, and then examines the dark cloak, the vial of liquid, and the gray bag. The dark cloak does not radiate any magical aura...it seems that whatever shadowy abilities the dark creepers have stem from themselves, and not from their cloaks. The other items, however, do detect as magical. The liquid vial radiates a strong aura of transmutation, while the gray bag has a faint aura of conjuration about it. (OOC: Let me know if you want to experiment further with these items, make spellcraft checks, etc.)

Flannad gathers the extra blades and proceeds to jam them under the three secret doors, to avoid any unexpected visitors. He then gets to work rigging some glassware to provide a makeshift alarm at each door. Arak and Liracor cautiously backtrack to make sure the doors they through are closed. Once they safely return, the alchemists' table is pushed over to block the tunnel entrance.

With all these preparations made, the party settles in to rest. Each one takes a watch period, except Remen, who, everyone agrees, needs the sleep. While the experience is uncomfortable, and somewhat disquieting (your eyes keep playing across the dead skulk or piles of rags, as though expeciting them to rise again), it is ultimately uneventful. The party has rested well enough to recover from the previous day's rigors.

(OOC: Spells, psionic power points, and rage uses are recovered. Everyone at less than full strength regains 2 hp.)

Okay, it's a new day! Where is the party headed?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

The rest was uncomfortable for Jon. While Dowlee had created water, Jon refused any food given to him as his companions needed it more than he. He, in fact, needed neither, but did not feel it was the appropriate time to broach the subject. In addition, he knew he was going to have to 'feign' sleep as it was not natural for him anymore, but no one really seemed to pay attention---his meditation was close enough for them.

In the night, in his meditation, he usually found solace from the Voices. It was usually just the crystal gems of his thoughts. But not tonight. Tonight, the Voices impinged, reminding him of all the violence of the day. He kept on seeing Flannad and Liracor fall again and again, felt the knife of the dark one in his back. It made him sick. The Voices taunted him, taunted his weakness. It was enough to almost drive him mad. Mad enough to cry "ENOUGH!" at the latest incarnation of the dark one in his dream, enough to see it burst into flames by the power of his mind alone! Jon was stunned, but he knew it was his doing.

 At that very moment, the Voices sang in ululation, but Jon ran from them. Ran until the dark one was there once again, once again with the knife. He did not want to burn it again, did not want to give into the violence of the Voices. But a dark side of him, a dark shadow, whispered that there was another way. Desperate for any way to stop it, Jon listened, and threw the Voices at the killer like a knife. It struck it in the head, and Jon _felt_ its will collapse, its thoughts become Jon's, its very self laid bare before his thoughts. It horrified him, yet it was disturbingly pleasing....

Sickened and yet well rested, Jon startled himself out of his reverie. No one seemed to notice. He hoped they did not. He immediately shut away the Voices, but he knew they were still there---and that they were waiting for him.

~~~~

A bruised Jon approaches the others. "We are still hurt, and could little stand a battle." He points at the even more bruised Remen. "Some of us more than others. While we must get the children, there is little we can do in this state. I know Mistress Downlee can tend to some of our wounds, but is that enough? The path on the map is clear, we should try that other 'Z' door, though with the 'U' key we could search that near room for healing supplies. But, we have little chance to survive another encounter in this state."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 21, 2006)

"I can do a little to help with the wounds as well. I fear that if we leave now, we might as well abandon the children, and that I will not do."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "I can do a little to help with the wounds as well. I fear that if we leave now, we might as well abandon the children, and that I will not do."



Jon nods his appreciation. "I too do not wish to leave the children, Sir Arak. But, we also need to be alive to help them."

OOC: IIRC, the status is currently: Remen 2hp, Dowlee 8 hp, Jon 4 hp, everyone near full.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

Dreams of the hunt, as always, beneath Cauldron... but in this new dream he wasn't running alone...

Remen starts stretching as much as he can, but is stopped midway and curls back into normal position, wracked by intense pain. He decides that stretching isn't the best idea then, and starts standing up... to his surprise he has to help himself with his still-unsheathed scimitar.

Once he is back up, coughing a little blood, he declares "we must go on"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 21, 2006)

((OOC: Arak can now lay on hands to bring folks up six hit points, if nothing else. Do we have any more potions left?))


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> ((OOC: Arak can now lay on hands to bring folks up six hit points, if nothing else. Do we have any more potions left?))




(OOC: All the potions are gone now. Dowlee can cast CmW (x6) and CLW (x5), and Arak has his lay on hands.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: IIRC, the status is currently: Remen 2hp, Dowlee 8 hp, Jon 4 hp, everyone near full.




(OOC: Actually, Dowlee is at 6/14 hp. Everything else is correct.)

*EDIT* Scratch that....Dowlee has 11/14 hp, per my ruling in the OOC thread. Remen and Jon also have higher totals, details pending...


----------



## Legildur (Sep 22, 2006)

Flannad rises from his uncomfortable sleep.  After a quick meal of trail rations from his pack, the young gnome listens to what the others have to say.  "I say we try the southern 'Z' door.  The children are why we are here... and delaying it more would be pointless."

Whichever way the party decides, Flannad will resume his scouting role, and remind the others of the pit trap when they get to it.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 22, 2006)

"The Z door it is, then."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 22, 2006)

Flannad nods in affirmation to Arak's decision.  Checking to see he has both keys, the young whisper gnome sets off cautiously towards the intended destination, flask of alchemists fire in hand.
[sblock=ooc]He listens at each door before openeing and spends extra time at each room or intersection looking (spot) and listening (listen) to make sure the coast is clear.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 22, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad nods in affirmation to Arak's decision.  Checking to see he has both keys, the young whisper gnome sets off cautiously towards the intended destination, flask of alchemists fire in hand.



OOC: I'd recommend going through the secret door directly south of us, as it will bypass the tunnels.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 22, 2006)

ooc: backing up slightly here.  Sorry.

BIC: Flannad quietly thanks Dowlee for examining their items.  With nothing except the presence of some minor magics revealed, without thinking he simply gathers his share of the alchemical items and cloak and proceeds to stuff them into the gray bag.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> ooc: backing up slightly here.  Sorry.
> 
> BIC: Flannad quietly thanks Dowlee for examining their items.  With nothing except the presence of some minor magics revealed, without thinking he simply gathers his share of the alchemical items and cloak and proceeds to stuff them into the gray bag.



Flannad reaches into the gray bag...and jerks his hand out again quickly, feeling something unexpected! He reaches in again, to confirm...yes, he feels something like a small, fuzzy ball inside.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 22, 2006)

"Ouch!" exclaims Flannad in surprise as he quickly draws back his hand.  Opening the neck of the bag, he peers intently inside to see what his hand brushed against.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Ouch!" exclaims Flannad in surprise as he quickly draws back his hand.  Opening the neck of the bag, he peers intently inside to see what his hand brushed against.



The object in the bag seems to be a small ball of fur.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The object in the bag seems to be a small ball of fur.



Now with his gnomish curiosity primed, Flannad reaches back into the bag and draws forth the small ball of fur in his small hand.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Now with his gnomish curiosity primed, Flannad reaches back into the bag and draws forth the small ball of fur in his small hand.



The fur ball is soft, and it quivers a bit in Flannad's hand, making him slightly uncomfortable holding it.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The fur ball is soft, and it quivers a bit in Flannad's hand, making him slightly uncomfortable holding it.



Fearing the worst after their explorations to date, Flannad tosses the 'ball' clear of everyone.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 22, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Ouch!" exclaims Flannad in surprise as he quickly draws back his hand.  Opening the neck of the bag, he peers intently inside to see what his hand brushed against.



Confused, Dowlee watches Flannad carefully, wondering what he's doing as he pulls out fur from a bag.  "What in the world do you have there?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: hey Jdvn, care to heal?


----------



## Legildur (Sep 22, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Confused, Dowlee watches Flannad carefully, wondering what he's doing as he pulls out fur from a bag.  "What in the world do you have there?"



Confused himself, Flannad simply shrugs his shoulders as he looks across to the halfling.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Fearing the worst after their explorations to date, Flannad tosses the 'ball' clear of everyone.



To everyone's surprise, the ball of fur strikes the ground and instantly metamorphoses into a rat!

The rat sits up and quietly looks at Flannad with whiskers twitching, as though waiting for him to do something.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Flannad, and anyone else interested, can continue to play with his new bag of tricks as much as you like, but I'm also going to move you forward. We can assume the bag experimentation is happening along the way.)

The party recommits itself in its mission of finding the kidnapped children. Feeling that the last unopened 'Z' door is the best chance to get to the way down, the party sets off in that direction. The group removes Flannad's defenses from the night before, and slips through the secret door in the south wall of the lab. Passing by four more gear doors before reaching the intersection, Flannad notes glyphs with the letters 'N', 'E', 'I', and 'D'.

Flannad scouts ahead, but doesn't find any fresh signs of trouble. The group crosses the pit trap that the gnome had disabled previously, and they note gratefully that it still safely supports their weight. Heading into the map room, Flannad pulls out the 'Z' key. After a careful inspection, he unlocks the door, which rolls into its frame without incident.

Flannad leads the party into a small corridor which runs south for twenty feet, then ends in a T-junction. Looking west, the group sees a four way intersection. The northern part of the intersection looks like it must lead to the other gear door leading into the map room. Further west past the intersection, the corridor appears to lead into a larger room with two short flights of steps leading upwards past some kind of landing. 

20 feet to the east, the group sees that the passage opens up into a large hall that holds what look to be some black pillars. Of further interest, a floating light can be seen bobbing and weaving in the gloom of the hall.

Which way?


----------



## Legildur (Sep 22, 2006)

Flannad doesn't even pause, knowing that Ghelve's map showed the children to be located east and north of this point.  Before the others can catch up and bathe him i light, and making use of the shadows where possible, Flannad stealthily creeps (half speed) eastwards to the edge of the room and looks in.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> To everyone's surprise, the ball of fur strikes the ground and instantly metamorphoses into a rat!
> 
> The rat sits up and quietly looks at Flannad with whiskers twitching, as though waiting for him to do something.



"That's way cool!" Flannad exclaims softly.  Kneeling down, he flicks his fingers in an attempt to call the rat to him.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 22, 2006)

Arak holds up a hand, silently indicating to let Flannad scout ahead without their noisy companionship.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 23, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "That's way cool!" Flannad exclaims softly.  Kneeling down, he flicks his fingers in an attempt to call the rat to him.



The rat comes right to Flannad. Apparently it will respond to his commands willingly.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 23, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The rat comes right to Flannad. Apparently it will respond to his commands willingly.



"Wonderful!" exclaims Flannad with a smile on his face that has been absent for some time now.  He scoops the little fellow up and places him on his shoulder before setting out.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Dowlee shakes her head at Flannad's new friend and goes to Remen to bring more strength to him. As the group progresses onward, she readies her bow, trying to be prepared for anything that might jump out at them.

ooc: 1d8+_2_! Woo!


----------



## Question (Sep 23, 2006)

As the party walks towards the hall with the light, Liracor remarks to Flaanad "A bag of tricks! Thats a rather odd item.....theories about its creation range from a bard using it to entertain at children parties to a group of guild wizards who got drunk one night and swore up and down that they would make a bag that one could pull animals out of. The latter seems to be the most popular theory........"

"Hmm as for the light......seems odd.......i cant tell if its magical or mundane, but it doesnt look like a torch or lantern's light at least."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 23, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> "Wonderful!" exclaims Flannad with a smile on his face that has been absent for some time now.  He scoops the little fellow up and places him on his shoulder before setting out.



The rat willingly climbs onto Flannad's shoulder and seems content to remain there. However, after about ten minutes, the little fellow disappears into thin air! Strange magic...


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 23, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee shakes her head at Flannad's new friend and goes to Remen to bring more strength to him. As the group progresses onward, she readies her bow, trying to be prepared for anything that might jump out at them.
> 
> ooc: 1d8+_2_! Woo!



(OOC: Dowlee casts CLW on Remen, restoring 8 hp to him, bringing him to 15/18.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 23, 2006)

Flannad leads the way east into the large room, and he takes it all in before waving his comrades forward to join him. 

Eight black marble pillars support the thirty-foot-high ceiling of this majestic hall. The pillars are carved to resemble gnomish artisans and warriors standing on each other's shoulders, bracing the vaulted roof with their collective strength. The walls are adorned with faded murals depicting gnomes in reverie - playing pipes, dancing, performing acrobatic stunts, drinking wine, and so forth. the forty-foot-wide hall widens to sixty feet at the south end, where a large circular pool is enclosed by a semicircular, one-foot-high veined marble wall. Carved into the wall above the pool is a gnome visage with water spilling from its wide grin. Four bright lights illuminate the hall from end to end, corner to corner. They flicker and dance like like torchlight and drift aimlessly about the hall, changing altitude and direction on a whim. Two piles of rubble marking yet more tunnels (one in the northwest corner and another in the southwest corner) add elements of imperfection to this grand hall. 

Three gear doors lead off from the hall, marked with the gnomish glyphs 'E', 'U', and 'R'. Passages lead off in the northeast, southeast, and southwest.

What next? Explore the hall further, or keep moving?


----------



## Legildur (Sep 24, 2006)

Flannad scans the area carefully.  The wall murals brings a jaded smile to face.  He remembers a time when he was as carefree and happy.  But that was some months ago now.  With the basics of Ghelve's map in his head, Flannad pads across to the stairs and looks up them.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 24, 2006)

Jon glances about nervously, his crossbow in one hand a a torch in the other. The Voices have been low recently, but he is still jittery from his night visitation and from the oddness of this place. Jon moves towards the pool to have a look, and to ensure there is nothing sneaking up on them from the lower tunnels.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 24, 2006)

"Thanks, feel better now" Little words and a smile, but sincerely grateful for the healing.

---------------------

The many columns and doors make him feel uneasy, as tough something would spring upon them at any moment, his emerald eyes scan the hall...
"Hum... don't quite like this" Remen keeps his hand on the pommel of a dagger, ready to throw it at anything moving in the shadows. So, he approaches the pool with Jon...


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 24, 2006)

Flannad cautiously moves over to look up the stairs to the east. He sees that the stairs ascend for about 20 feet, before they continue on. With his darkvision, he can see that the passage branches off to the north and south before ending in another gear door.

Jon heads south to take a closer look at the pool, with Remen closely in tow. The others follow behind at a distance, while Flannad scurries to catch up, not wanting to be isolated in this huge hall. 

(Remen Spot Check: 6+4=10, failed.)
(Jon Spot Check: 5+1=6, failed.)

Jon passes between the large black pillars, with the dancing lights throwing eerie shadows all around. Too late, he sees two skulks emerge from behind the pillars! Remen's worst fears are confirmed! Before either can react, the skulks are on either side of Jon, thrusting with their rapiers as they hiss malevolently!

*SURPRISE COMBAT ROUND*

Jon cannot react quickly enough, and both of the skulks' rapiers stab into his midsection, despite his psionic armor's protection. The elan pitches forward in pain, barely able to manifest his psionic resilience in time to keep from collapsing to the stone ground. Though wounded, Jon keeps his feet as he and his companions leap to the counteroffensive!

*END SURPRISE ROUND*


```
| | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | |[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR]| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | |[b]D[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | |[COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR]| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | |[COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR]| | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | |[COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]D[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]D[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |[COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR]| | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]| | | | |[COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR]|[COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR]|[COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]| | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | |[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]| | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]| | | | |[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]| | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |

Key: x=Wall, P=Pool, D=Door
```

ROUND 1 INITIATIVE

1. Remen
2. Dowlee
3. Liracor
4. Flannad
5. Arak
6. Jon
? Skulks

STATUS UPDATE

Remen 15/18 hp; Dowlee 11/14 hp; Liracor 16/16 hp; Flannad 13/13 hp; Arak 19/19 hp; Jon 2/10 hp.
Skulk #1 unharmed; Skulk #2 unharmed.

*ACTIONS FOR ROUND 1?*

SURPRISE ROUND SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Skulk #1 attacks Jon with rapier (Flanking); Rolls 9, Hits! Damage roll is 5 (Resilience used to reduce damage to 3). Jon reduced to 3/10 hp.

2. Skulk #2 attacks Jon with rapier (Flanking); Rolls 13, Hits! Damage roll is 3 (reduced by Resilience to 1), Jon reduced to 2/10 hp. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 24, 2006)

OOC: Oh, Jon, you pincushion! BTW: I assume Jon's damage includes his immediate spending of 2pp to absorb 4 damage (upgraded resilience w/ new level).


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 24, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh, Jon, you pincushion! BTW: I assume Jon's damage includes his immediate spending of 2pp to absorb 4 damage (upgraded resilience w/ new level).



Agh, those darn immediate actions! Hang tight, edit to the above post coming up!

edit: Okay, it's done now. Jon used two power points, and is now at 2/10 hp.

Thanks for keeping me on my toes, stonegod!


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 24, 2006)

Remen, surprised by the sudden flash of steel, tosses his dagger upwards. As the skulks follow the blade's path with their eyes, the man profits from the distraction to -in a complete arc- unsheathe his scimitar and attempt to bite one of them with his blade, just to sidestep at last second.

The dagger falls to the floor.

OOC: Drop Dagger, Quickdraw Scimitar, Attack #1 with Scimitar +6 (1d6+4/18-20), 5-ft step to the left (I assume he is now beside the column nº1 was hiding behind, hampering a flanking move)


----------



## Legildur (Sep 25, 2006)

Flannad shifts the alchemist's fire to his left hand as he hustles towards the melee (seeking to flank 2) as he draws his short sword (free action with move).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 25, 2006)

"Jon, be careful, remember you're not at one-hund--whoa!" When the skulks appear, Dowlee reaches for an arrow to shoot at the skulk closest to her (which also happens to be the one Remen stepped away from, making this easier for her).

ooc: Longbow attack with point blank shot +6, damage 1d6+1


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2006)

The shadows of his torch flicking around the column, Jon cautiously makes his way forward---until the Voices shriek! Distracted, Jon has little time to react the the two colorshifting forms that appear from nowhere, and again try to kill him. But this time, in his head, he hears them, and screams, _No, not again!_, and the wounds, which seem like that should have downed him, are lessened right in front of Remen's eyes.

Haunted, the visions of his morning coming to him in a rush, the scholar takes a hasty step aside and thrusts his anger at the weakest skulk still standing.

OOC: 5' step out of the flanking trap, either SW or SE (probably the same square opposite Remen), then manifest defensively a savage _mind thrust_ at a skulk that looks nist wounded. If it looks like 1d10 might drop it, only spend 1pp; otherwise, spend 2pp for 2d10

Status: 2/10hp, _inertial armor_, 9/12pp


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 25, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

Remen leaps into action, tossing his dagger and drawing his scimitar in one fluid motion. Unfortunately, he loses his balance in the move, and his blade misses the skulk wildly.

Dowlee takes aim at the other skulk, but hidden as it is behind the pillar, her shot misses.

Liracor and Flannad both hustle to catch up to the others, while Arak swings around to the other side of the first skulk. Unfortunately, his greatsword misses the elusive skulk.

Jon shifts his postion, and, mindful of the skulk's blade, attempts to manifest an assault on the creature's mind. Just then, the voices in his head shout loudly, and he loses his concentration.

The skulks slide over to flank Arak. One rapier blade is turned by the paladin's armor, but the other finds a seam, and stabs the young warrior painfully. "Get out!"  screams the skulk in its strange dialect.

*END ROUND 1*


```
| | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | |[b]D[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | |[b][COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR][/b]| | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]D[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]D[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | |[b][COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR][/b]| | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]| | | |[b][COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR][/b]| | | |[b][COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR][/b]| | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | |[b][COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR][/b]| | | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | |[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]| | | | |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]| | | | |[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]|[b]P[/b]| | | | |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| |[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]|[b]x[/b]| | | | | | |
| | | |[b]x[/b]| |[b]x[/b]| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 2 INITIATIVE

1. Remen
2. Dowlee
3. Liracor
4. Flannad
5. Arak
6. Jon
7. Skulks

STATUS UPDATE

Remen 15/18 hp; Dowlee 11/14 hp; Liracor 16/16 hp; Flannad 13/13 hp; Arak 13/19 hp; Jon 2/10 hp.
Jon: Inertial Armor, 7/12 pp.
Skulk #1 unharmed; Skulk #2 unharmed.

Well, those rolls were about as bad as they can be!    Actions for round 2?

ROUND 1 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Remen drops dagger, draws scimitar, makes 5' step, attacks Skulk #1. Rolls 1! MISS

2. Dowlee fires arrow at Skulk #2. (Point Blank, Firing into Melee, Skulk has Cover from Pillar). Rolls 10, Miss.

3. Liracor double move 40'

4. Flannad double move 55'

5. Arak move 30', flanks Skulk #1. Attacks with greatsword, rolls 3, Miss!

6. Jon moves 5', manifests defensively for Mind Thrust vs. Skulk #2 (2pp). Concentration check roll: 1! Loses manifestation.

7. Skulk #1 takes 5' step, attacks Arak with rapier, rolls 8, misses.

8. Skulk #2 takes 5' step, flanks Arak, attacks with rapier. Rolls 14, Hits for 6 damage. Arak now at 13/19 hp.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2006)

Rage and fear burning through his head, Jon curses the distracting Voices. The image of the burning dark one had filled his mind, crushing his concentration. He refused, however, to attack the skulks with fire---he would not give the Voices their due. Instead, he stepped back and once again threw his mental might at the weakest skulk!

OOC: 5' step to the right away from the skulks, use 1pp for a _mind thrust_ against the weakest looking one. Status: 2/10hp, inertial armor, 7/12pp


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 25, 2006)

Remen thinks _Can't happen twice in a row_ and steps foward again, again slashing at the creature, now that they are concentrated with Arak, he tries with a sideway arc.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 25, 2006)

"SURRENDER OUR CHILDREN!" Arak yells back at the skulk who hissed at him, swinging his greatsword at the one who dared wound him.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 26, 2006)

Flannad can see that Jon is badly wounded and knows that the Elan should withdraw.  The whisper gnome waits patiently (delays) until Jon moves and then steps in to take his place and flanks the skulk, thrusting with his shortsword.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Dowlee runs to Jon to close some of his wounds, "Is 'careful' even _in_ your vocabulary?!"

ooc: 1d8+2 cure light wounds, from the square southeast of Jon
could you mark the pillars on the map?


----------



## Question (Sep 26, 2006)

Liracor moves to put the first skulk between him and Arak. "You guys again.....just never give up do you!" He shouts as he sweeps down with his sword.

(Moving 5 ft step SW, flanking skulk 1 with Arak.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 26, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 2*

Remen presses in on the first of the two skulks, this time with less flamboyancy. His scimitar bites deeply into the shoulder of the creature, and it squeals in pain. Liracor follows up from the other side, stabbing with a strong thrust that sends the skulk falling to the ground.

Dowlee looks for Jon to come closer so she can reach him with a healing prayer, while Flannad waits to take up Jon's position to the side of the remaining skulk.

Before anything else can happen, though, Arak nearly lops off the skulk's head with one mighty swing of his greatsword, ending the battle as quickly as it began.

*END COMBAT*

With the danger passed, Dowlee approaches Jon and says a prayer to Ehlonna that causes the severity of his wounds to lessen a bit. (3 damage healed)

STATUS UPDATE

Remen 15/18 hp; Dowlee 11/14 hp; Liracor 16/16 hp; Flannad 13/13 hp; Arak 13/19 hp; Jon 5/10 hp.
Jon: Inertial Armor, 7/12 pp.
Skulk #1 -12hp, dying; Skulk #2 -12 hp, dying.

Now what? Further exploration of the hall of dancing lights? Looting the skulks? And, which direction will you be heading next?

ROUND 2 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Remen takes 5' step, attacks skulk #1 with scimitar. Rolls 9, Hits for 7 damage.

2. Dowlee delays (With a 20' move, Dowlee can't reach Jon to heal him in this round, unless he also moves in her direction. So, I figure Dowlee would wait until after Jon takes his step.)

3. Liracor takes 5' step to flank Skulk #1, Attacks with longsword. Rolls 18, Hits for 5 damage. Skulk #1 goes down!

4. Flannad delays (Again, waiting for Jon to move so Flannad can move into the flanking position on skulk #2)

5. Arak attacks skulk #2 (flanking). Rolls 19! Possible critical, confirmation roll: 1! No critical.  Damage roll is 12! Skulk #2 goes down, combat ends.

In the aftermath, I assume Dowlee still wants to cast CLW on Jon. Healing roll is 3, bringing Jon to 5/10 hp.[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> In the aftermath, I assume Dowlee still wants to cast CLW on Jon. Healing roll is 3, bringing Jon to 5/10 hp.



ooc: Yep. Is that including the +2 from my level? The term "healing roll" confuses me as to whether you're referring to the result on the die or the modified result.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 26, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc: Yep. Is that including the +2 from my level? The term "healing roll" confuses me as to whether you're referring to the result on the die or the modified result.



OOC: Sorry for the confusion. I'm referring to the total amount of hp healed. So, in this case, the actual die roll was a 1.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 26, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dowlee runs to Jon to close some of his wounds, "Is 'careful' even _in_ your vocabulary?!"



Jon partically collapses when the skulk's fall, his breath coming quickly. He fought down the Voices, trying not to think about what he almost done. "But, the pool seemed so... peaceful. Is nothing in the cursed place safe? Thank you, Mistress Dowlee. I will endevor to be more... cautious... in the future." He takes a glance at the skulks. "Take what we can that may be of use. I would be tempted to open this door here"---he gestures at the 'Z' door nearby---"to see if there were any healing supplies or similar, but I will move on if the rest of you wish."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 26, 2006)

Arak broods over the dead skulk after wiping off his blade on its filthy clothes.

"Curious. If these creatures were responsible for kidnapping the children, they would have likely have expected retaliation and not seemed so ... outraged at our presence. These things may be caught between us and the real culprits. Were they to simply let us pass unharmed ..." Arak looks up at the dark corners of the room, speaking louder in case there are hidden watchers listening, "We would retrieve our children and depart. Our quarrel is with those who have stolen the children from us, not other residents of the undercity."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon partically collapses when the skulk's fall, his breath coming quickly. He fought down the Voices, trying not to think about what he almost done. "But, the pool seemed so... peaceful. Is nothing in the cursed place safe? Thank you, Mistress Dowlee. I will endevor to be more... cautious... in the future."



 Dowlee wipes her brow and looks for her arrow, "You... really don't have to call me 'Mistress.' And I don't think this is the place where I'd expect to find healing supplies, so I'm for moving onwards."


			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak broods over the dead skulk after wiping off his blade on its filthy clothes.
> 
> "Curious. If these creatures were responsible for kidnapping the children, they would have likely have expected retaliation and not seemed so ... outraged at our presence."



Dowlee shrugs, "I imagine their main defense was secrecy--it took a divination and some good guessing to find this place. And, the original skulk was a guard. I don't think they expected retaliation down here at all."


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 26, 2006)

Arak points at the beheaded skulk with the tip of his sword.

"He was outraged, wanted us to leave. Had he understood why we were here, there would have been no outrage. Even the basest creature will defend its young; surely they would understand that. Perhaps some of these creatures are involved, but I suspect most are caught between hammer and anvil. But our first responsibility is to recover the children, so hammer we must."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Dowlee nods, "I suppose that's at least a good possibility. I don't think the skulks have much use for children, anyway, so there definitely are other factors involved." She follows Arak's sword to the skulk, "It will not be easy to find out anything, though. At the very least, the skulks are more likely to fight first and talk second.

"Shall we continue on our way?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 27, 2006)

> "Perhaps some of these creatures are involved, but I suspect most are caught between hammer and anvil. But our first responsibility is to recover the children, so hammer we must."




"Wouldn't be the first time some are used as puppets under Cauldron" Answers Remen while cleaning his blade on one of the bodies 
At Jon's mention of exploration, the black haired man just comments a "we have already a greeat delay upon us" and picks up his dagger while going through the skulks' possessions...

After doing so, he again approaches the pool, dagger on hand, and should nothing hamper him, he'll take some water, smell it first, and wash out the blood from the past hours.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 27, 2006)

Flannad breathes a sigh of relief at having avoided direct combat again....  While the others search the skulks, he joins Remen in examining the pool of water - short sword still bared.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2006)

Jon comes to his feet. "Very well, my friends, let us continue on then. But remember our promise to Master Ghellek to look for his familiar as well. The children come first, but we should keep an eye out for the familiar if possible."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 27, 2006)

Remen's looting of the dead skulks turns up two rapiers, two light crossbows, 40 bolts, and 4 thunderstones. (OOC: Please let me know what, if anything, each character takes.)

A quick examination of the pool in the southern part of the room reveals that while the flowing water is not particularly fresh, it is still clean and potable. Remen takes a moment to scrub out some of the blood stains from his clothing, although most of the stains have now dried, and do not come out easily. No further threats rear up in this room. (OOC: Waterskins can be refilled in this pool, if you like.)

The party gathers itself once more, and prepares to press onward.

(I'm assuming the group heads up the short flight of stairs in the northeast part of the room, right? Look for the next turn tomorrow!)


----------



## Legildur (Sep 27, 2006)

Flannad takes the initiative and heads towards the short flight of stairs.  Keeping a low profile, he checks the stairs for traps as he scales them. (ooc: Flannad can't afford to be carrying heavy stuff like thunderstones, so he won't take any)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 27, 2006)

Arak takes one of the thunderstones. When dealing with the unrighteous, one must always be prepared.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2006)

Keeping to the middle of the group, his crossbow and torch in hand, Jon follows.

OOC: He'll take 1 thunderstone.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 27, 2006)

(OOC: Please be sure to mark anything taken on your character sheets.)

At the southern end of the hall, the party is able to get a better look at the two passages which leave the area here. To the east, the passage looks to ascend another 20' stair, and then turns to the north. To the west, the hall connects with another larger room, whose roof also appears to be supported by large pillars.

But, the group wishes to press on in the direction which, from the information they have, is most likely to lead to the missing children. Flannad leads the way, per usual, his eyes and ears open for trouble. The group climbs the stair in the northeastern exit, and finds that the passage branches to the north after 30', and ends there in a gear door (Flannad translates its rune as 'N'). 10' further, the passage branches to the south, and leads into a room that appears to be tiled in turquoise. The sound of running water can be heard from there, and a bundle of some sort looks to be suspended from the ceiling. The present corridor ends after a total length of 60' in another closed gear door. This one is marked with the gnomish letter 'D'.

What now?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 27, 2006)

"Can anyone _safely_ make out what's suspended from the ceiling? In this place, I half-expect it to be a pot of boiling oil."


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 27, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Can anyone _safely_ make out what's suspended from the ceiling? In this place, I half-expect it to be a pot of boiling oil."




From this distance, it's difficult to make out any further detail. Someone would need to proceed south into the tiled room to examine the bundle more closely.


----------



## Question (Sep 27, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak points at the beheaded skulk with the tip of his sword.
> 
> "He was outraged, wanted us to leave. Had he understood why we were here, there would have been no outrage. Even the basest creature will defend its young; surely they would understand that. Perhaps some of these creatures are involved, but I suspect most are caught between hammer and anvil. But our first responsibility is to recover the children, so hammer we must."




"Really? Its clear they see us as intruders.....but like any rational being would have warned us to leave before engaging in hostilities......unless of course they have something to hide, and blackmailing Master Ghelve and skulking about town like that, no pun intended, they clearly do. At the very least they are up to something."



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "Can anyone _safely_ make out what's suspended from the ceiling? In this place, I half-expect it to be a pot of boiling oil."




"I almost expect it to be some kind of light source.......that isnt functioning at this moment. Lets take a closer look at the room first before going in though."

OOC : Do you guys want to take 20 for spot?


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 27, 2006)

Remen takes the pair of rapiers, just in case

-



> "Really? Its clear they see us as intruders.....but like any rational being would have warned us to leave before engaging in hostilities......unless of course they have something to hide, and blackmailing Master Ghelve and skulking about town like that, no pun intended, they clearly do. At the very least they are up to something."



Remen lets out short laugther "So, if some six armed individuals entered a place you're guarding you would warn them off, eh?"

-

"I can't see what's hanging up there... But... if the children are behind that door..." he points at the door they just passed by


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2006)

From down the hall and around the corner, safely between Remen and Arak, Jon curses. "Now we must fine this 'N' key. Looks like we will be here longer than we thought. We either find this 'N' key, or we have to find the tunnels they used to get in."

Looking down the hall, Jon comments, "We can always starting looking in there---or the accessible doors in the last room."


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 27, 2006)

> We either find this 'N' key, or we have to find the tunnels they used to get in."




"Tunnels. We already found it, but the passage was blocked... we must give it a try"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Dowlee furrows her brow and shakes her head, "Did we find the right tunnel, though? This is a different story from the previous tunnels. We haven't had to take stairs yet."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 28, 2006)

Flannad firstly checks for traps on the 'N' door (take 20).  Then he'll scout the next room with the suspended object.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 28, 2006)

Not surprisingly, Flannad discovers that the north-leading 'N' door is indeed trapped. It looks like a mechanical trap of some sort.

With this knowledge, Flannad leads the way to explore further the room to the south.

Turquoise ceramic tiles adorn the walls and floor of this room, in the middle of which rests a large octagonal bathing pool with a two-foot tall raised lip. Pristine water pours into the pool from a smiling stone face carved into an overhanging wall. The water exits through a small circualr drain at the east end of the pool. A narrow stone ledge encircles the ceiling, which is hidden behind a tangled mass of thick webs. Suspended from the webs by ropy filaments is a cocooned humanoid corpse that dangles five feet above the pool's glossy surface.

(Flannad Spot: 5+8=13, Failed)

As Flannad approaches, a spider the size of a goat leaps forth from the water of the pool, mandibles clacking hungrily!

*SURPRISE ROUND*

The spider is quicker than Flannad, and he feels its mandibles bite him painfully on the leg! What's worse, Flannad immediately feels weakness flooding through his limbs as the creature's venom begins to work through his system.

*END SURPRISE ROUND
ACTIONS FOR ROUND 1?*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x|[b][COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR][/b]|x|x| | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |/|[b][COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR][/b]| | |\| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | |/| | |[b][COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Red]S[/COLOR][/b]| |\| | | | | | | | | |
| | | |x| | |P|P|P|P| | |D| | | | | | | | |
| | | |x| | |P|P|P|P| | |x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |\| | | | | | |/| | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |\| | | | |/| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x|x| | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 1 INITIATIVE

1. Arak
2. Jon
3. Liracor
4. Flannad
5. Remen
6. Dowlee
?? Medium Monstrous Spider

STATUS UPDATE

Arak 13/19 hp; Jon 5/10 hp; Liracor 16/16 hp; Flannad 11/13 hp (2 STR damage); Remen 15/18 hp; Dowlee 11/14 hp.
Monstrous Spider: Unharmed.
Jon: Inertial Armor (7/12 pp)

SURPRISE ROUND SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Monstrous Spider attacks Flannad, rolls 17, hits with bite for 2 damage. Flannad makes FORT save, rolls 4, failed. Flannad takes intitial 2 STR damage from poison.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2006)

Seeing his friend in trouble, and cursing the spider's lack of brain, Jon angles his way around the pool for a clear shot, and with a sudden burst of sound, a ray of bright fire shoots from the scholar's hand at the beast!

OOC: _energy ray_ for 1pp, 1d6 damage, ranged touch attack +0. He tries to avoid the humanoid as well.


----------



## Question (Sep 28, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Remen lets out short laugther "So, if some six armed individuals entered a place you're guarding you would warn them off, eh?"




"Hmm if the place i was guarding was some kind of secret hideout for a criminal organziation up to no good......probably not. The whole secrecy thing and all."

After Flaanad gets attacked by the spider, Liracor shouts "Flaanad get backk before it strikes again!" as he tries to get through the bottleneck to the spider.

(Moving to square NW of the spider, attacking)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 28, 2006)

"Is there no end to the madness of this place?" Arak roars as he charges the spider.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 28, 2006)

> "Is there no end to the madness of this place?"



"'tis your first time under the city, right?" observes Remen as he unsheathes once more his scimitar, and moves to fell the spider.

OOC: If needed he'll enter the pool


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC: Jon will stay away from the pool. BTW: Did Flannad get a look at the sign on the door in this room? And is the humanoid shape small/medium/large? And can we make anything else out about the corpse (race, equipment, etc?)


----------



## Legildur (Sep 28, 2006)

Flannad withdraws in pain. (ooc: You are rolling d20s and not d10s for Flannad, right?   )


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2006)

"Whoa!" As the spider makes its way down for its attack, Dowlee is just surprised. As quickly as she can, she raises her bow to send a shot in its direction, though she is slower than she normally is.

ooc: longbow, point blank, attack +6 damage 1d6+1
Was I able to recover my previous arrow?


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 2, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Jon will stay away from the pool. BTW: Did Flannad get a look at the sign on the door in this room? And is the humanoid shape small/medium/large? And can we make anything else out about the corpse (race, equipment, etc?)



OOC: Flannad can see that the door is marked with a 'J' rune.

The dangling corpse is medium sized. Everything else about the corpse is obscured with webs, so no further detail can be made out. A hands-on inspection will be necessary to learn more.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ooc:Was I able to recover my previous arrow?



ooc: Yes, Dowlee recovered that arrow.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 2, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

Before Flannad can recover from the inital attack, the spider again bites him! Once more, he feels the weakening poison surging through his body. Reeling, he disengages from the monstrous vermin, pushing past his fellows to the bathroom's corner.

Arak, Liracor, and Remen (splashing into the pool) all leap to defend their comrade, blades flashing! Alas, the spider nimbly rears back and evades all blows.

From further back, Jon fires a fiery ray of energy, and Dowlee launches an arrow, but they too both miss.

*END ROUND 1
ACTIONS FOR ROUND 2?*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x|x| | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |/|[b][COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Green]d[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR][/b]| |\| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | |/|[b][COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]f[/COLOR][/b]| | |[b][COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR][/b]|[b][COLOR=Red]S[/COLOR][/b]| |\| | | | | | | | | |
| | | |x| | |P|P|[b][COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR][/b]|P| | |D| | | | | | | | |
| | | |x| | |P|P|P|P| | |x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |\| | | | | | |/| | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |\| | | | |/| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x|x| | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```

ROUND 2 INITIATIVE

1. Medium Monstrous Spider
2. Arak
3. Jon
4. Flannad
5. Liracor
6. Remen
7. Dowlee

STATUS UPDATE

Arak 13/19 hp; Jon 5/10 hp; Liracor 16/16 hp; Flannad 9/13 hp, 6/10 STR (poison); Remen 15/18 hp; Dowlee 11/14 hp.
Monstrous Spider: Unharmed.
Jon: Inertial Armor (6/12 pp)

ROUND 1 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Spider attacks Flannad, rolls 20! Hits for 2 damage, Flannad makes FORT save vs. Poison's initial damage. Rolls 8, fails save. Flannad takes 2 more STR damage, not at 9/13 hp and 6/10 STR.

2. Arak moves 5', attacks Spider with Greatsword. Rolls 3, misses.

3. Jon manifests Energy Ray against spider. Makes ranged touch attack, rolls 10, misses. (Now at 6/12 pp)

4. Liracor delays until after Flannad moves (to get a better position to attack the spider)

5. Flannad withdraws from melee.

6. Liracor moves 15', attacks spider with longsword. Rolls 7, misses.

7. Remen moves 5' into pool, attacks spider with scimitar. Rolls 2, misses.

8. Dowlee moves 5', makes ranged attack against spider with bow, rolls 1. Misses.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 2, 2006)

Jon slowly edges his way around the pool, trying to get a clear aim at the vermin. Wary about putting himself in the open, he knew it was his only choice to help. 

OOC: Double around the edge of the pool to get a clearer shot.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 2, 2006)

Arak snarls, swinging again.


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 2, 2006)

_Dammit! Fast piece of scum..._

Surprised at the nimbleness of the great vermin, Remen starts circling around it to avoid another quick retreat, and brings his blade down on the chitinous legs, trying to sever as many as possible.

OOC: 5-ft left and attack


----------



## Legildur (Oct 3, 2006)

Flannad stumbles about in his weakened state.  "Antitoxin!" he gasps, referring to their haul from the alchemists's lab in a previous room.


----------



## Question (Oct 3, 2006)

OOC : Outcast, did you mean 5 ft step right? If you step to the left that puts you out of range of the spider.

IC : Liracor adjusts his position and swings again at the spider.

(5 ft step to the NE, attacking again, if remen moves right he will be flanking it)


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 3, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 2*

With Flannad now out of the reach, the spider seeks a new meal. Its hungry mandibles click as they close over the air where Liracor's leg was, just moments before.

Then, with a snarl, Arak ends the fight as swiftly as it began! His greatsword comes smashing down onto the spider's abdomen, splitting it open in a shower of greenish-brown fluid. The spider's legs twitch for a moment, then it topples over.

*END COMBAT*

STATUS UPDATE

Arak 13/19 hp; Jon 5/10 hp; Liracor 16/16 hp; Flannad 9/13 hp, 6/10 STR (poison); Remen 15/18 hp; Dowlee 11/14 hp.
Monstrous Spider: -12 hp, dying.
Jon: Inertial Armor (6/12 pp)

ROUND 2 SUMMARY
[sblock]
1. Monstrous Spider attacks Liracor, rolls 1. Misses.

2. Arak attacks spider with greatsword, rolls 17. Hits for 12 damage, Spider falls dying!
[/sblock]
What will the party do now? 
(OOC: Remember, Flannad has two more FORT saves vs. poison coming up shortly. It'd be a good idea to provide him with that antitoxin he requested...)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 3, 2006)

Covered in gore, Arak looks back over his shoulder.

"I hate this place."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2006)

Jon breathes a sigh of relief, and take a look to Flannad. "I did not pick the antitoxins up, my friend. I believe Mistr..., uh, Dowlee has them."

Looking to the wrapping, Jon mutters, "Pool soul." He taps it gently with his walking stick a few times to make sure there is nothing chittery dwelling within. "Remen, would you care to assist opening this? It may hold one of our missing keys or something else that will direct us to where we must."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 3, 2006)

A feverish Flannad sits down and waits for Dowlee to assist (ooc: both with an antitoxin and a Heal skill check!)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 3, 2006)

Dowlee's shot having gone wide, she raises her bow again to see... the spider has fallen.

"Ah! Right!" She rushes to Flannad, pulling out the vial of antitoxin in the process. "All right, hold still, let me take a look at that bite..."

ooc: Heal +5, Antitoxin provides +5 on poison checks for the next hour...


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 4, 2006)

> "Remen, would you care to assist opening this? It may hold one of our missing keys or something else that will direct us to where we must."




He was already at it when the request came:

Stepping on the border of the pool, Remen starts cutting the strands which he has acces to.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 4, 2006)

Dowlee quickly pulls forth one of her antitoxins, and gives it to Flannad. Knowing that the effects of the spider venom have not yet run their course, Flannad swiftly downs the liquid with a grimace. Dowlee stays close to the whisper gnome, ready to lend what aid she can in his battle against the toxins. It's only a matter of time now... (OOC: Jdvn1, please cross off one antitoxin from Dowlee's char. sheet.)

Meanwhile, at Jon's request, Remen wades over and climbs up on the edge of the bathing pool, then he begins hacking at the web strands which suspend the humanoid corpse from the ceiling. The chopping of Remen's scimitar send ripples up the web strand into the mass of webbing above, and the vibrations do not go unnoticed....

Small Monstrous Spiders Hide (1d20+11=27) 
Liracor Spot (1d20=17) 
Flannad Spot (1d20+8=19) 
Remen Spot (1d20+4=23) 
Dowlee Spot (1d20=12) 
Jon Spot (1d20+1=2)
Arak Spot (1d20+2=22)  

Everyone in the party is confident that the spiders' threat has passed, and is engrossed in new activites. Thus, no one notices two more spiders, these the size of small dogs, descending from the ceiling on gossamer strands of webbing. They are upon Remen, biting at him, before he realizes the danger!

*COMBAT SURPRISE ROUND*

One of the spider's fangs close painfully on the barbarian's shoulder. Remen grits his teeth and fights off the flush of poison, feeling none the worse for wear in spite of the bite.

Small Monstrous Spider #1 Attacks Remen (w/ Higher Ground Bonus) (1d20+5=7) MISS
Small Monstrous Spider #2 attacks Remen (w/ Higher Ground Bonus) (1d20+5=25) HIT, CRITICAL THREAT! 
Small Monstrous Spider #2 tries to confirm critical hit. (1d20+5=22) CRITICAL CONFIRMED!
Small Monstrous Spider Bite Damage, Critical. (1d4-2=1, 1d4-2=1) Remen takes 2 damage, falls to 13/18 hp.
Remen FORT save vs. poison. (1d20+5=19) SUCCEEDS!  

*END SURPRISE ROUND*
*ACTIONS FOR ROUND 1?*


```
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x|x| | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |/| | |[b][COLOR=Yellow]A[/COLOR][/b]| |\| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | |/|[b][COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]F[/COLOR][/b]|[B][COLOR=Green]D[/COLOR][/B]| |[b][COLOR=Pink]L[/COLOR][/b]| | |\| | | | | | | | | |
| | | |x| | |P|P|P|[B][COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR][/B]| | |D| | | | | | | | |
| | | |x| | |P|P|[B][COLOR=SlateGray]R[/COLOR][/B]|[B][COLOR=Red]1[/COLOR][/B]| | |x| | | | | | | | |
| | | | |\| | | |[B][COLOR=SandyBrown]J[/COLOR][/B]| | |/| | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |\| | | | |/| | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x|x| | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | |x| | |x| | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
| | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | | |
```


Small Monstrous Spiders Initiative (1d20+3=6) 
Liracor Initiative (1d20+5=10) 
Flannad Initiative (1d20+4=13) 
Dowlee Initiative (1d20+3=4) 
Remen Initiative (1d20+2=16) 
Arak Initiative (1d20=12) 
Jon Initiative (1d20-1=19)

ROUND 1 INITIATIVE ORDER

19 Jon
16 Remen
13 Flannad
12 Arak
10 Liracor
6 Small Monstrous Spiders 1 and 2
4 Dowlee

STATUS UPDATE

Arak 13/19 hp; Jon 5/10 hp; Liracor 16/16 hp; Flannad 9/13 hp, 6/10 STR (poison); Remen 13/18 hp; Dowlee 11/14 hp.
Small Monstrous Spider #1 and #2 Unharmed.
Jon: Inertial Armor active (6/12 pp)


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 5, 2006)

As soon as the fangs sink into Remen's skin, the man's emerald eyes blaze with fury at the stealing of his blood... He stays in his position, still for a pair of seconds, just to suddenly jolt spinning backwards with the blade of his scimitar in a descending arc... but it doesn't finish there, he uses the momentum gained to rise and drop the blade again and again on the vermin, the blade creating ghosts of itself dues to the speed at which it is swinged.

OOC: Whirling Frenzy, Full Attack vs. #1


----------



## Legildur (Oct 5, 2006)

Flannad curses as the little blighters descend on Remen. Gabbing his bow, Flannad takes a 5ft step to get a better shot and looses an arrow at a spider.
[sblock=ooc]Using the Heal skill for treating poison is a standard action, so I figure that has occured and that Flannad can now act without jeapordizing that.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 5, 2006)

"Blasted gnomes!" Arak charges the spider that bit Remen, looking to render it a gooey smear at best.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 5, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> ooc:Using the Heal skill for treating poison is a standard action, so I figure that has occured and that Flannad can now act without jeapordizing that.



(OOC: Legildur, I figure that this second fight happened very quickly after the first, so Flannad's secondary poison saves haven't been resolved yet. I didn't even make the Heal check for Dowlee yet. Once this combat ends, I'll resolve the other FORT saves, and yes, Dowlee's Heal checks will be available to help.)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

Seeing the arachnid monstrosities appear from no where, Jon gasps and steps back a bit, a ray of fire streaming from his hand!

OOC: 5' back diagonally, _energy ray_ for 1d6.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 5, 2006)

*COMBAT ROUND 1*

Seeing the arachnid monstrosities appear from no where, Jon gasps and steps back a bit, a ray of fire streaming from his hand! But, careful not to strike Remen, his aim is a bit off, and the ray streaks harmlessly past the spiders.
Jon makes ranged touch attack (Energy Ray) vs. Small Monstrous Spider #1 (-4 firing into melee). (1d20-4=4) MISS! pp=5/12  
-----------------------------
As soon as the fangs sink into Remen's skin, the man's emerald eyes blaze with fury at the stealing of his blood... He stays in his position, still for a pair of seconds, just to suddenly jolt spinning backwards with the blade of his scimitar in a descending arc... but it doesn't finish there, he uses the momentum gained to rise and drop the blade again and again on the vermin, the blade creating ghosts of itself dues to the speed at which it is swinged. Before anyone else can react, Remen's sudden burst of motion hacks both of the spiders into bits!
Remen (Whirling Frenzy) makes 2 attacks with scimitar vs. Spiders. (1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=14) BOTH HIT! 
Remen's scimitar damage vs. spiders. (1d6+5=8, 1d6+5=9) First attack kills spider #1, second attack kills spider #2!

*END COMBAT*

STATUS UPDATE

Arak 13/19 hp; Jon 5/10 hp; Liracor 16/16 hp; Flannad 9/13 hp, 6/10 STR (poison); Remen 13/18 hp; Dowlee 11/14 hp.
Jon: Inertial Armor active (5/12 pp)
Remen: 2/3 Frenzies left for day.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

Jon shudders a bit at the arachnid destruction. "I'm really do not like this place. Let us check this corpse and be done with this room."


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 5, 2006)

Flannad lowers his crossbow, seeing that Remen has the threat of the spiders well in hand. He slumps back against the wall, hoping that the antitoxin will do its job.

Flannad FORT save vs. secondary spider poison. (1d20+2+5=25) SUCCESS! 
Flannad FORT save vs. secondary spider poison. (1d20+2+5=21) SUCCESS!  

A few moments pass, and Flannad feels no further weakness as a result of the vermin's poisonous bites. Dowlee hovers near, but it appears that Flannad has fought off any further deleterious effects with only the antitoxin's help.

Meanwhile, Remen tugs at the dangling corpse a few times, to be sure that there are not yet more spiders lurking above in the webs. When nothing reponds to the vibrations, he concludes that the room must now finally be free from arachnoid threats. He resumes hacking at the webs, and within moments, the corpse falls with a splash into the bathing pool.

With Jon's help, Remen pulls the body out onto the floor, and starts pulling away at the entangling webs. The webs are sticky and pervasive, but after a few minutes of determined work, the body is mostly free.

The group sees that the desiccated body is that of a skulk, its bodily fluids completely drained, presumably by the spiders. A search of the skulk reveals a pouch that contains no gear door keys, but it does hold three stones. Two are cut black tourmalines, which look like they must hold some value. The third stone is crystalline, clear, and spindle shaped, and it has a faint gleam at its heart which indicates it may be more than just an ordinary precious stone.

(OOC: Anything further for this room? If not, where to next?)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 5, 2006)

"One less of them for us to fight, I suppose."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

Jon takes the crystalline stone into his hand and inspects is closely. "Magical, perhaps? I have not the means to detect these auras, but perhaps Master Liracor...?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 5, 2006)

After slaying the vermin, Remen sheathes his scimitar, waiting some more seconds, breathing heavily before unsheathing it again to resume his web-cutting in silence...

_It was expected, bleeding still brings it out..._

"The skulk said they didn't use the doors... did we examine all of their tunnels?"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> "The skulk said they didn't use the doors... did we examine all of their tunnels?"



"Not yet, Master Remen. But their tunnels possess more of them, which I was trying to avoid. We will need to backtrack to get there, and I think checking the rooms we _can_ access on our way may give us the opportunity we need to bypass them."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 5, 2006)

Flannad stores his short bow, his weakened state making it hard to draw in any case.  He removes his backpack.  "Can someone please carry this for me?" he asks.  "It's only small, but I feel weakened from the spider and need to lighten my load to retain my agility for this palce."

Flannad will then, alchemist's fire in hand, start up the stairs towards the children.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 6, 2006)

Arak takes Flannad's backpack with a grunt.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 6, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad stores his short bow, his weakened state making it hard to draw in any case.  He removes his backpack.  "Can someone please carry this for me?" he asks.  "It's only small, but I feel weakened from the spider and need to lighten my load to retain my agility for this palce."
> 
> Flannad will then, alchemist's fire in hand, start up the stairs towards the children.



(OOC: Legildur, I'm not sure what stairs you're referring to here...)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 6, 2006)

<correction> Flannad, now with a lightened burden, moves back to the door to the north west that the group believes leads to the children.  He checks the door again to try and discern what sort of effect the mechanical trap may have.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 6, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> <correction> Flannad, now with a lightened burden, moves back to the door to the north west that the group believes leads to the children.  He checks the door again to try and discern what sort of effect the mechanical trap may have.



Legildur returns to the 'N' door, and studies it again. He observes a series of tiny holes that run horizontally across the center of the gear door. He can't tell any specifics, but he suspects these holes may release a gas or mist of some sort if triggered.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

Jon examines their map closely. "Hm. Well, there is that 'U' door in the large room with the lights. There is also a possibility that this skulk tunnel in northern part of the light room may go to where we wish---its eastern branch may be fruitful."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 6, 2006)

"But this is the way to the children," whines Flannad as he points at the door.  "The door is trapped with some sort of poison gas.  I don't know what sort, but I have the antitoxin in my system already."

"I will do as you wish.  If you want to follow the skulk tunnel, I will scout that.  But this door has a mechanical trap - not a magical one.  I stand an even chance to bypass the trap."

"And if it goes wrong, I have Dowlee to treat me," he adds with a slight blush at the halfling.
[sblock=ooc]If the group elects to try the door, then Flannad will attempt to Disable Device +11.  Otherwise he'll stealthily scout the Lurk tunnels with an alchemists fire in hand.[/sblock]


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 6, 2006)

"Every minute we delay, the children's situation worsens. If this one believes he can survive whatever mad obstacle the gnomes have left in our path this time, let us stand back and give him room. Either he will be proven right or the gods will kick some humility into him. Talk is for courtrooms. Now is the time for action."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2006)

Jon looks to be ready so say something, then defers. "As you wish, Sir Arak." Jon stands down the corridor from the door, however.


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 6, 2006)

"No way Flannad, we want you standing" Remen answers in a no-nonsense tone "no need to try your luck... we'll have enough of that with he skulks" and adds a tired smile to close... which he manages to make disappear quickly.

"We should move to the tunnels now..."

"Well, there is that 'U' door in the large room with the lights."

Remen nods at Jon, "as long as we do it with no further loss of time..."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 7, 2006)

Flannad shrugs his shoulders.  It is apparently relatively easy to shift Flannad's attention and change his mind.  "Okay then.  The 'U' door it is," he says with a flash of teeth as he draws out the key for that door.  He immediately sets out for the 'U' door in the previous large room and opends the door using the key.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 7, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon takes the crystalline stone into his hand and inspects is closely. "Magical, perhaps? I have not the means to detect these auras, but perhaps Master Liracor...?"



"Oh, I'll take a look at it, if you like." Dowlee looks over to Jon and Liracor, but stays close to Flannad. She's making sure he's okay first.


			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Flannad immediately sets out for the 'U' door in the previous large room and opends the door using the key.



Dowlee doesn't like Flannad's moving around in this state, but she doesn't say anything--they need to move on.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 8, 2006)

(OOC: I'm going to take a liberty here, on behalf of Question, so Dowlee can save her spell slot...)

As the group prepares to move on, Liracor takes the clear, spindle-shaped stone from Jon, and concentrates for a few moments.

Liracor Spellcraft Check (1d20+7=19)

Once finished concentrating, he nods in confirmation...this stone is indeed magical, having a moderately strong aura. Liracor reveals that he believes it to be an ioun stone that will allow its bearer to be sustained without food or water. It needs only be released to float in orbit around its user's head. 

(OOC: I've taken some liberties with the spellcraft check, I know, but it's more fun if you guys get to use the goodies you find. You'll have to decide for yourselves who gets to use the stone, though.)

With that business out of the way, the party proceeds back to the hall of dancing lights, and allows Flannad to examine the 'U' gear door. All seems well, so the gnome proceeds. With the proper key inserted, the door opens easily, and reveals the contents of the room beyond.

Within, three human-sized beds stand againt the south wall. Other furnishings include a table and four chairs, and a carved dresser. Based on the size of the furnishings, it seems that this may have been a guest room.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 8, 2006)

"No children. Let us search for further keys but not tarry more than that requires."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 8, 2006)

"Not so fast," says the now extra-cautious Flannad.  He spends some time scanning the room for hidden dangers, including the floor immediately inside the door for traps.  If all clear, then he'll proceed to enter the room and search it.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> "No children. Let us search for further keys but not tarry more than that requires."



"We shall not linger any more than necessary, Sir Arak." 

Jon plays with the magic stone absently in his hands. He knows one of his other companions could us it, perhaps Remen or Sir Arak, and he would suggest as much. He just hoped no one thought that he, as being among the weaker in the party, would need it to maintain his strength. The scholar had many secrets that he was not quite ready to share yet, and his ability to go without food and water was one of them. People we afraid of different things, and he did not need them turning on him.


----------



## Question (Oct 10, 2006)

"No tunnels, door securely locked......looks secure, but you never know." Liracor surmises as he moves the latern over, closer to the doorway.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 10, 2006)

"Everything clear?" Dowlee stands behind Flannad as he does his search--just in case--and, when everything's clear, she enters and starts to look for more keys. She can't help but be paranoid about poisons, though.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 11, 2006)

(OOC: I'm away for 4 days - no net access.  Mal, please NPC Flannad.)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]I'm back.  But Mal is obviously still in between things.[/sblock]


----------

